# Κατευόδιο στους εργάτες του λόγου



## Costas (Aug 15, 2010)

Σημείωση:
Στο παρόν νήμα θα αναρτώνται μόνο αγγελίες θανάτου ανθρώπων που έγραψαν, και που άρα αφορούν το κυρίως περιεχόμενο αυτού του φόρουμ. Γι' αυτόν τον λόγο μεταφέρονται όσες αγγελίες αφορούν προσωπικότητες που δεν είχαν σχέση με τη γραφή.


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2010)

To whom it may concern: πέθανε ο συγγραφέας και εκδότης (και ολίγον μεταφραστής, του Όργουελ στα γαλλικά) Jaime Semprun (στα ελληνικά κυκλοφορεί το βιβίο του του 1975, Κοινωνικός Πόλεμος στην Πορτογαλία).


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 16, 2010)

Κι άλλος ένας: πριν από περίπου δέκα μέρες πέθανε ο Tony Judt. Ιστορικός αρχικά της Γαλλίας και μετέπειτα της Ευρώπης γενικότερα (από τους λίγους που συμπεριλάμβαναν και την Ανατολική Ευρώπη στην Ευρώπη).

Τα τελευταία χρόνια έπασχε από αμυοτροφική πλευρική σκλήρυνση (ALS).

Στα ελληνικά δεν νομίζω να έχει κυκλοφορήσει κανένα από τα βιβλία του, αλλά η Αλεξάνδρεια έχει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια στις "Μελλοντικές εκδόσεις" το magnum opus του, το Postwar.


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2010)

Καθώς και το Ill Fares the Land.


----------



## Earion (Aug 24, 2010)

Υπάρχουν και σε άλλα νήματα ειδήσεις για το θάνατο προσώπων. Γιατί δεν τα μαζεύουμε σε ένα νήμα με πιθανό τίτλο "Νεκρολογίες";


----------



## Costas (Aug 25, 2010)

Καλή ιδέα!


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 12, 2010)

Το χωριστό νήμα δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί, αλλά εγώ συνεχίζω ακάθεκτος...

Μόλις τώρα έμαθα ότι αυτό το καλοκαίρι πέθανε και ο Bernard Knox. Κορυφαίος κλασικιστής -- στα ελληνικά έχουν κυκλοφορήσει δύο βιβλία του, αυτό κι αυτό. Το δεύτερο είχε έναν από τους καλύτερους τίτλους που έχω δει ποτέ: "The oldest dead white European males".

Πολέμησε στον Ισπανικό εμφύλιο, στις διεθνείς ταξιαρχίες. Ένα πολύ όμορφο ανεκδοτολογικό κείμενό του γι' αυτές τις εμπειρίες βρίσκεται εδώ: Premature anti-fascist.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2010)

Done!


----------



## Earion (Oct 29, 2010)

Αποβίωσε ο γνωστός ("παραδοσιακός" ίσως να ήταν ακριβέστερος όρος) εκδότης εγκυκλοπαιδειών και λεξικών Χάρης Πάτσης.


----------



## sarant (Oct 29, 2010)

Πλήρης ετών μάλιστα, παρά τρία εκατό!


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2010)

Σε δική του έκδοση διάβασα "Το Ταξίδι μου", του Ψυχάρη, κάπου προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60, αρχές '70. Μυητικό κείμενο, για μένα, που όταν ήμουν στην Δ' δημοτικού κληθήκαμε ξαφνικά, μετά το Πάσχα του '67, να 'μυηθούμε' γρήγορα-γρήγορα στον αόριστο β' ως τις εξετάσεις...


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2010)

Από τον Κώστα Γραμματικάκη, ένα αντίο στον Γιάννη Σακελλαράκη, τον «ποιητή της αρχαιολογίας».

http://www.neatv.gr/index.php?optio...29-57&catid=25:2010-03-23-18-38-04&Itemid=106

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=4&artId=363850&dt=30/10/2010


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 31, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχουμε βάλει πουθενά αλλού, πάντως εδώ δεν είναι. Προ μηνών πέθανε ένας από τους παλαιότερους εκδότες με παραδοσιακές σειρές στη λογοτεχνία (Σειρήνες) και μεγάλη πορεία στο χώρο του βιβλίου. 
Ο Τίτος Μυλωνόπουλος των εκδόσεων Οδυσσέας. 
Τον σκεφτόμουν σήμερα, γιατί είδα ότι συμπτωματικά το πρώτο μου βιβλίο το είχα κάνει γι' αυτόν.


----------



## Costas (Oct 31, 2010)

Μερικά σκόρπια, ατάκτως ερριμμένα, του 'ποιητή ανασκαφέα' Γ. Σακελλαράκη:

Ύστερα από ένα μεμονωμένο μυκηναϊκό εύρημα του 14ου αιώνα π.Χ., λείψανο κάποιων εμπόρων ήλεκτρου στη Βαλτική, η πρώτη ελληνική παρουσία στο Αμβούργο είναι αυτή ενός ανώνυμου Βυζαντινού ευγενούς, φυγάδα κι αυτού μετά την πτώση της Πόλης.

...[το] προπατορικό της αμάρτημα [της ελληνικής αρχαιολογίας], τη γένεσή της δηλαδή από την ιστορία της τέχνης...

...οι ίδιες λέξεις χαϊδεύουν λοιπόν εδώ και τρεις χιλιάδες τετρακόσια χρόνια το ίδιο χώμα, μια λέξη όπως ο άνεμος, ίσως ο ζέφυρος των ορφικών, πνέει ακατάπαυστα στους ίδιους όρμους, αφού μια "_ιέρεια των ανέμων_" αναφέρεται για την Αμνισό στις μυκηναϊκές πινακίδες της Κνωσού.

Ο επιστήμονας, και βέβαια ο ανασκαφέας, σπάνια δέχεται πως λειτούργησε με φαντασία. Γιατί ντρέπεται να ομολογήσει δημόσια πως δεν ακολούθησε δουλικά τις επιταγές της τρέχουσας επιστημονικής λογικής.

Η αποδοχή δεν είναι δεδομένη στην ελληνική μεγαλόνησο, αλλά κατακτάται συνεχώς. Η κρητική φιλοξενία ίσως δεν είναι παρά μια συνεχής αψιμαχία αναγνώρισης.

_Σχετικά με την πολυσυζητημένη ανθρωποθυσία στα Ανεμόσπηλια:_
Πάντως ένας απλός χωρικός στις Αρχάνες μού θύμισε την κρητική παροιμία "Θα σφάξω και το κοπέλι μου", που λέγεται από τον οικοδεσπότη στην υποδοχή καλού φίλου.

_Για την ανασκαφή του Ιδαίου Άντρου_ (της "Βηθλεέμ της αρχαιότητας"):
Η σπηλιά του Ιδαίου Άντρου είχε βρεθεί το 1884 από Ανωγειανούς βοσκούς που σύλησαν τα αφιερώματα. Το 1885, σε χρόνια Τουρκοκρατίας, έγινε η πρώτη μεγάλη ανασκαφή, που ταύτισε τη σπηλιά με το Ιδαίο Άντρο της φιλολογικής παράδοσης και πλούτισε προκαταβολικά το μετεγενέστερο Μουσείο Ηρακλείου με τις περίφημες χάλκινες ασπίδες, όμοιες μ' αυτές που, κατά την παράδοση, έκρουαν οι Κουρήτες για να μην ακούει ο Κρόνος τα κλάματα του νήπιου Δία. Από τότε δεν έγινε στη σπηλιά σχεδόν τίποτε. (...) Το 1982 ανέβηκα για πρώτη φορά στον Ψηλορείτη (...) Ανωγειανοί εργάτες δούλεψαν σε ομάδες κατακαλόκαιρο, από τις 18 Αυγούστου, σε πολικές σχεδόν συνθήκες, με 2 βαθμούς υπό το μηδέν στη σπηλιά και συχνά 30 βαθμούς έξω. (...) Ακόμη και στην κορυφή απέναντι από το Ιδαίο Άντρο, που οι βοσκοί ονομάζουν Τυμπανάτορα, μια λέξη που υποδηλώνει την κρούση των τυμπάνων των μυθικών Κουρητών. (...) ...στη Ζώμινθο είχα πάλι την καλή τύχη να ανακαλύψω άριστα διατηρημένο ένα τεράστιο, πολυτελές μινωικό κτίριο, με ογδόντα τόσα δωμάτια, (...) την πρώτη μινωική εγατάσταση στα βουνά. (...) την αρχαία Ίδη, λέξη που σημαίνει δάσος, (...) να συμβάλω στη διαχρονική διατήρηση του περιβάλλοντος, από τα μινωικά κτίρια μέχρι τα λιθόκτιστα μιτάτα των βοσκών, τις κατασκευές που χτίσθηκαν με την τεχνική των προϊστορικών θολωτών τάφων, (...). Σε ένα φιλμ που παίχτηκε στη ZDF για το Ιδαίο Άντρο, ο Ψαραντώνης, ο λυράρης, παίζει μέσα στη σπηλιά. (...) Στο βουνό της Κρήτης, ακόμη και αν οι βοσκοί δεν ορκίζονται σήμερα στον Δία, όπως ακόμη και τον 19ο αιώνα, (...)

Αντίδωρο [η συμβολή μου, δηλ. η ανάδειξη της αρχαιολογικής διάστασης των βουνών] για όσα πολλά κέρδισα. Και δεν εννοώ πια τα ευρήματα. Γιατί λογαριάζω τα αισθήματα των ανθρώπων των βουνών. Ό,τι βρήκα στις 29 Αυγούστου του 1984 στο Ιδαίο Άντρο δεν ξαναβρέθηκε ποτέ και από κανέναν. Το μεσημέρι αυτής της μέρας ο απογευματινός φύλακας της ανασκαφής, πρόσωπο μεγάλης εμπιστοσύνης, με ρώτησε αν στο κοσκίνισμα ενός σωρού χωμάτων είχαν βρεθεί κάποια συγκεκριμένα σε αριθμό και είδος αντικείμενα. Στην ανησυχία για την ενημέρωσή του, σχετικά βέβαια με τον κανονισμό της ασφάλειας, ομολόγησε απλά ότι τα είχε κρύψει ο ίδιος στον σωρό των χωμάτων την προηγούμενη μέρα. Του τα είχε δώσει ένας ανώνυμος Ανωγειανός, που τα είχε βρει πριν από χρόνια, όταν η σπηλιά ήταν ξέφραγο αμπέλι, με την παράκληση να επιστρέψουν αθόρυβα στον τόπο τους.

...Ανεμόσπηλια είναι οι σπηλιές των ανέμων (...). Αφού και αργότερα άκουσα την ίδια ερμηνεία από ειδικούς γεωλόγους, που αναγνώρισαν τον άσημο τύπο των "αιολικών σπηλαίων", ανοιγμένων δηλαδή από τον άνεμο στα ψαθυρά τοιχώματα του βράχου. (...) περασμένο στο κόκαλο [του νεκρού, 1700 π.Χ.] ένα ασημένιο δαχτυλίδι, επενδυμένο με σίδερο. Τόσο πλούσιος ήταν, που είχε τέτοιο μέταλλο πολλούς αιώνες πριν από την κοινή χρήση του.

_Διευθυντής του Αρχ. Μουσείου Ηρακλείου:_
Στις αποθήκες του κρύβονταν άλλα δέκα μουσεία. (...) Στις εκκλήσεις μου να αυξήσουν [οι υπουργοί Πολιτισμού] κατά τι τον ισχνότατο προϋπολογισμό του μουσείου –καθώς ήμουν σε θέση, μειώνοντας το κόστος ανάλογων μουσειακών επανεκθέσεων υπολογισμένα κατά 60%, να ανοίξω δοκιμαστικά δυο καινούργιες αίθουσες του ήδη τότε πολυκαιρισμένου Μουσείου Ηρακλείου, ώστε με την κατάλληλη προβολή οι μαικήνες φιλότεχνοι του κόσμου να έρχονται κατά σμήνη στην Κρήτη με τα ιδιωτικά τους αεροπλάνα –οι υπουργοί με ρωτούσαν για το ετήσιο ποσοστό αύξησης των τουριστών. Κι όταν τους διαβεβαίωνα κάθε φορά για τη μόνιμη αύξησή του, κατά πολλές δεκάδες χιλιάδες επισκεπτών, οι υπουργοί κάθονταν αναπαυτικότερα στη μακάρια καρέκλα τους. Τέτοια αναπτυξιακή πολιτική... Αφού αρκούνταν στις πενταροδεκάρες των βιαστικών επισκεπτών, που τους έτρεχαν οι περίφημοι tour operators σαν παραζαλισμένες γαλοπούλες από την είσοδο του μουσείου στην έξοδο, για να 'χουν περισσότερο χρόνο στα δεύτερα μαγαζιά του Ηρακλείου, με τα οποία είχαν συμβληθεί. Αντί να εισπράττουν υπερπολλαπλάσια στο ίδιο το μουσείο, επιδιώκοντας την ανύψωση και του επιπέδου των επισκεπτών μαζί με την αναβάθμιση της μουσειολογικής προσφοράς του, ακόμη και με πωλητέα είδη, με καθαρό δηλαδή κέρδος για όλους. [Σ.Σ. το ίδιο αναπτυξιακό πνεύμα έχουν επιδείξει και με το να μην έχουν ιδρύσει τμήμα απωασιατικών γλωσσών στη Σχολή Ασιατικών Γλωσσών του Πανεπ. Αθηνών, τόσα χρόνια τώρα... Μόνο για πάπια Πεκίνου ξέρουν να πηγαίνουν στην Κίνα, και να λένε πως θέλουν Κινέζους τουρίστες στην Ελλάδα, που ελλείψει Ελλήνων κινεζόφωνων ξεναγών τούς ξεναγούν οι ίδιοι οι Κινέζοι στη γλώσσα τους και τους λένε πως η Δάφνη δεν ήθελε τον Απόλλωνα γιατί ήταν λεσβία, ή πως στη μάχη της Σαλαμίνας οι Έλληνες έβαλαν μπαρούτι στα πλοία τους, οι Πέρσες μπήκαν μέσα στον κόλπο και, όταν πλησίασαν αρκετά τα ελληνικά πλοία, οι Έλληνες τους έβαλαν φωτιά και τους τίναξαν στον αέρα.]
Μήπως και σε μια πλαγιά του Ψηλορείτη, κοντά στα Ανώγεια, ευτυχώς αόρατα από το Ιδαίο Άντρο, δεν είχαν φαγωθεί κάποιες δεκάδες δισεκατομμύρια για τη δημιουργία...χιονοδρομικού κέντρου, σε μια πλαγιά όπου, κατά τα άλλα, το χιόνι έλιωνε με την πρώτη λιακάδα; Μήπως, πάλι στον Ψηλορείτη, στο υπέροχο οροπέδιο της Νίδας, που ήταν καθιερωμένα άβατο στην αρχαιότητα, δεν θέλησε κάποιος γενικός γραμματέας ενός υπουργείου να το μετατρέψει σε...λιμνοδεξαμενή, μόνο και μόνο για την απορρόφηση πακτωλού χρημάτων κάποιου κοινοτικού προγράμματος; Τι τον ένοιαζε αν το νερό των πηγών ήταν αρκετό, όχι για τους ανύπαρκτους ανθρώπους της ερημιάς του βουνού αλλά για τα χιλιάδες γιδοπρόβατά του; [Αλλά όχι: "Μαζί τα φάγαμε!" επιμένει ο αλιτήριος σοσιαλιστής]
Το εγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμά μου είχε τον τίτλο "Δημιουργία αρχαιολογικών δρυμών στον Ψηλορείτη", δηλαδή δασών. Απέβλεπε, με άλλα λόγια, με αφορμή και άξονα την ιστορικότητα, σε μια ευρύτατη αναπτυξιακή διάσταση, που μπορούσε να περιλάβει πάμπολλες εναλλακτικές μορφές, από καινοφανείς τουριστικές δραστηριότητες, όπως για παράδειγμα τον οργανωμένο ορειβατικό τουρισμό, μέχρι και βιοτεχνικές παραγωγικές μονάδες, για παράδειγμα πατέ πέρδικας ή λαγού, όπως αυτά από τα πουλιά και τα ζώα που εκτρέφονται στην Προβηγκία και χρυσοπληρώνονται στα πολυτελή παρισινά εστιατόρια, από εκτροφεία βέβαια θηραμάτων στον Ψηλορείτη. (...) Αν δεν κατάφερα να κάνω πατέ πέρδικας, δεν πειράζει, αφού έφτιαχνα μαρμελάδα τρικοκκιάς.
Ευτυχώς που [το National Geographic, στο φιλμ που γύρισε για την ανασκαφή του Ιδαίου Άντρου] συμβλήθηκε με τη γερμανική ZDF. Γιατί το σπουδαίο φιλμ που γυρίσθηκε, αν και έκανε το γύρο του κόσμου, δεν παίχθηκε στην Αμερική, επειδή ο πρωταγωνιστής του –η αφεντιά μου!– κάπνιζε!

Ωραίο είναι επίσης το κείμενο που εξιστορεί τα γυρίσματα (συμμετείχε ως κομπάρσος Μικρασιάτης πρόσφυγας Παντελής Μπατσάκογλου) του _Λιβαδιού που δακρύζει_, στο Δημοτικό Θέατρο Πειραιά.

(Όλα από την _Ποιητική της ανασκαφής_, εκδ. Ίκαρος)

Αυτά, αιωνία του η μνήμη και ζωή σ' ελόγου μας.


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2010)

Ένα φιλμάκι για τη Ζώμινθο του Ψηλορείτη, με σπικάζ του Σακελλαράκη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2010)

Πέθανε ο ποιητής Έκτωρ Κακναβάτος. (Ελευθεροτυπία)


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2010)

ΕΚΤΩΡ ΚΑΚΝΑΒΑΤΟΣ
*
Oταν η γλώσσα δεν κάνει άλλο παρά να υπηρετεί τον Λόγο 
καταστρέφει την πάμφωτη αταξία των πραγμάτων·
Κι αυτά την εκδικούνται θάβοντάς την στην αιθάλη τους.

ποίημα της εβδομάδας από το e-poema


----------



## Costas (Nov 13, 2010)

'πάμφωτη αταξία': πολύ ωραίο! Και μου θύμισε αυτό που έλεγε ο Μαρκούζε, ότι η μόνη φορά που η τάξη συνδέθηκε με την ηδονή, ήταν στο στίχο του Μπωντλαίρ:
Là tout n’est ordre et beauté, luxe, calme et volupté.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 20, 2010)

*Έφυγε η γαλλίδα φιλέλληνας Jacqueline de Romilly*







Απεβίωσε στις 18-12 σε ηλικία 97 ετών η γαλλίδα φιλόλογος Ζακλίν ντε Ρομιγί, η οποία γεννήθηκε στις 26 Μαρτίου του 1913 στο Chartres. Σπούδασε στο Lycée Molière και κέρδισε δύο φορές τον ετήσιο διαγωνισμό Concours général στα Λατινικά και στα Ελληνικά το 1930.

Έγινε καθηγήτρια σε σχολείο και στη συνέχεια δίδαξε στα πανεπιστήμια της Λυών και του Παρισιού από το 1957 μέχρι το 1973. Στη συνέχεια έγινε η πρώτη γυναίκα καθηγήτρια του College de France. To 1988, η Ζακλίν ντε Ρομιγί εισήλθε στη γαλλική ακαδημία, όντας μόλις η δεύτερη γυναίκα μετά τη Marguerite Yourcenar.

Το 1995 απέκτησε την ελληνική υπηκοότητα και το 2000 ανακηρύχθηκε σε πρέσβειρα του ελληνισμού από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση. Υπήρξε πρόεδρος της γαλλικής καλλιτεχνικής κοινότητας Association Guillaume Budé, η οποία ασχολείται με τη φιλοσοφία και τον άνθρωπο, της οποίας παρέμεινε επίτιμη πρόεδρος μέχρι το θάνατό της.


http://www.edugate.gr/alles-eidiseis-epikaira/efyge-i-gallida-filellinas-jacqueline-de-romilly

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ζακλίν_ντε_Ρομιγί


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2011)

*Jacques Dars (1937-2010)*

Πέθανε ο Jacques Dars, μεταφραστής έργων της κλασικής κινεζικής λογοτεχνίας στα γαλλικά, πάνω απ' όλα ενός από τα τέσσερα μεγάλα κλασικά της μυθιστορήματα, του Au Bord de l'Eau (Water Margin). (Le Figaro)


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2011)

Τον Ανδρέα Μπελεζίνη τον γνώρισα πριν από 37 χρόνια σχεδόν. Κοινές παρέες και φίλοι μάς έφεραν αρκετές φορές γύρω από τα ίδια τραπέζια σε ταβέρνες. Ήμουν νέος, με ενδιέφεραν πράγματα διαφορετικά από εκείνα που άρεσαν στον Μπελεζίνη. Όμως τον άκουγα πάντοτε κρεμασμένος από τα χείλη του, όπως πιστεύω πρέπει να συνέβαινε με τους πάμπολλους μαθητές που δίδαξε και που αποκλείεται να τον έχουν ξεχάσει. Το πάθος του για τη λογοτεχνία και η θεατρική του φωνή σε έκαναν να θες να μοιραστείς τα ενδιαφέροντά του. Το 1976 έφυγα, χαθήκαμε, τον παρακολουθούσα ελάχιστα από τα γραφτά του. Πού και πού μάθαινα νέα του από κοινούς φίλους. Χτες έφυγε αυτός για πάντα.


*Ο χαρισματικός δάσκαλος και δραστήριος μέχρι τέλους μελετητής της λογοτεχνίας Ανδρέας Μπελεζίνης «έφυγε» το απόγευμα της Τετάρτης, στα 81 χρόνια του, στην Εντατική Μονάδα του νοσοκομείου «Ευαγγελισμός» όπου νοσηλευόταν τον τελευταίο ενάμιση μήνα.*

Γεννημένος στην Πάτρα στις 28 Οκτωβρίου του 1929, μεγάλωσε στη συνοικία του Αγίου Ανδρέα και στην Αρόη. Τελείωσε το τότε οκτατάξιο γυμνάσιο στη Μέση Σχολή και τις δύο τελευταίες τάξεις στο Δ΄ Αρρένων Πατρών. Φοίτησε στο Τμήμα Φιλολογίας της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής Αθηνών και συνέχισε, για ένα μικρό διάστημα, με μεταπτυχιακά στην ιστορία. Δίδαξε σε φροντιστήριο και για πέντε χρόνια σε δημόσιο σχολείο. Παραιτήθηκε το 1966, εγκαταστάθηκε στην Αθήνα και στράφηκε στην ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση. Το φροντιστήριό του στην οδό Κωλέττη, όπου τον θυμούνται λογοτέχνες και φίλοι, ήταν σημείο συνάντησης για χρόνια.

«Προαγωγός εις ποίησιν», όπως σημείωνε χαρακτηριστικά ο ίδιος, είπε πολλά, έγραψε λιγότερα και δημοσίευσε ελάχιστα. Εξέδωσε και συνδιηύθυνε τα περιοδικά «Όστρακο» (στην Πάτρα) και «Σπείρα» (στην Αθήνα). Ιδρυτικό μέλος του Συμποσίου Ποίησης στην Πάτρα, ήταν επίτιμος πρόεδρός του.

Χάρη στον φιλόλογο Παναγιώτη Γκίνη, καθηγητή του των Νέων Ελληνικών στη Μέση Σχολή, αγάπησε τη λογοτεχνία και ζητούσε από τον πατέρα του, τον υποδηματοποιό Ιωάννη Μπελεζίνη, να του φέρει βιβλία «πότε έναν από τους τρεις τόμους του “Λυρικού βίου” του Άγγελου Σικελιανού, μέσα στη διετία 1946-47, πότε, με πιέσεις και παρακάλια ώσπου να φτάσει στην Πάτρα ένα από τα αριθμημένα τριακόσια αντίτυπα, την “Κίχλη” του Γιώργου Σεφέρη το 1947, κι άλλοτε τη συλλογή “ΕΛΕΥΣΙΣ” του Νίκου Εγγονόπουλου», έλεγε ο ίδιος σε συνέντευξή του το 2007 στο ηλεκτρονικό λογοτεχνικό περιοδικό poeticanet.com.

Μελετητής με τεράστιο φιλολογικό υπόβαθρο και εντυπωσιακές γνώσεις, στράφηκε στην κριτική από πολύ νωρίς. Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1947, νεοεισακτέος στη Φιλολογία, παίρνει το βάπτισμα του πυρός όταν αντικαθιστά τον Γκίνη σε μια ομιλία στην αίθουσα επιμελητηρίου στη Μεγάλη Πλατεία στην Πάτρα, με θέμα «Άγγελος Σικελιανός – Κώστας Καρυωτάκης: δύο αντίποδες». Άφησε εκατοντάδες δημοσιεύσεις και τόμους με κριτικά κείμενα, σχεδόν αποκλειστικά για την ποίηση, με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για τους ποιητές του υπερρεαλισμού: «Εύσημοι και άσημοι λόγοι» (1986),«“Η νεολιθική νυχτωδία στην Κροστάνδη” του Νίκου Καρούζου. Κριτική ανάγνωση» (1987), «Κριτικό τρίπτυχο» (1991), «Ο όψιμος Ελύτης» (1999),«Παρουσιάσεις ποιητών» (2004), «Για τον Νίκο Εγγονόπουλο και τον υπερρεαλισμό: Ένα διακειμενικό δοκίμιο και άλλα μελετήματα» (2008), «Νίκος Φωκάς: Ένας "αναφορικός" ποιητής» (2009).

Τα τελευταία χρόνια, περιορισμένος σε αναπηρικό καροτσάκι λόγω του αυχενικού συνδρόμου που τον ταλαιπωρούσε, ζούσε μεταξύ Αμαρουσίου και Ωρωπού γράφοντας και δημοσιεύοντας αδιάλειπτα. Συνεργάστηκε ως κριτικός με εφημερίδες και περιοδικά («Αντί», «Διαβάζω», «Νέα Εστία», «Ο Πολίτης», «Σήμα», «Τομές», «Υδρία» κ.ά.).

Η κηδεία του θα γίνει την Παρασκευή 21 Ιανουαρίου, στις 13.30, από την εκκλησία του Αγίου Λαζάρου στο Α΄ Νεκροταφείο Αθηνών.

Από το Βήμα​


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 20, 2011)

> «Προαγωγός εις ποίησιν», όπως σημείωνε χαρακτηριστικά ο ίδιος, είπε πολλά, έγραψε λιγότερα και δημοσίευσε ελάχιστα. [...] Άφησε εκατοντάδες δημοσιεύσεις και τόμους με κριτικά κείμενα, σχεδόν αποκλειστικά για την ποίηση,



So which one is it?


----------



## arberlis† (Jan 20, 2011)

Με τον Αντρέα Μπελεζίνη βγάλαμε μαζί το περιοδικό «Σπείρα» για τη γλώσσα και την ποίηση το 1975. Κυκλοφόρησαν 8 τεύχη. Αργότερα, στη δεκαετία του ’80, η Σπείρα κυκλοφόρησε ξανά με διαφορετική εκδοτική ομάδα στην οποία, εκτός από τον Μπελεζίνη, συμμετείχαν η Άννα Καφέτση, ο Σωτήρης Σόρογκας και ο Γιώργος Αριστηνός. 
Πέρα από το κριτικό του έργο, ο Μπελεζίνης μετέφρασε την _Υπερκάλυψη _του Ούγκο Φόσκολο. Για πολλούς μελετητές η _Υπερκάλυψη _είναι το πρότυπο για τη _Γυναίκα της Ζάκυθος _του Σολωμού. Από τη σκοπιά των μεταφραστικών σπουδών, είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι ο Μπελεζίνης μεταφράζει την _Υπερκάλυψη _(το «αρχικό» κείμενο) με βάση τη _Γυναίκα της Ζάκυθος _(το «δευτερογενές» κείμενο), μιμούμενος τη σολωμική γλώσσα και το ύφος. Αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι η _Υπερκάλυψη _γράφτηκε όχι στα ιταλικά αλλά στα λατινικά (_Hypercalypseos Liber Singularis_), το πράγμα περιπλέκεται. Έχουμε δηλαδή ένα κείμενο γραμμένο το 1816 σε νεκρή γλώσσα, ένα κείμενο που μιμείται το προηγούμενο αλλά γραμμένο το 1829 σε ζώσα δημοτική της εποχής του, και ένα κείμενο (το μετάφρασμα) γραμμένο στα τέλη του εικοστού αιώνα όχι σε σύγχρονη γλώσσα αλλά στη γλώσσα του δεύτερου κειμένου. Θέμα για κλειστό σεμινάριο μεταφραστικών σπουδών.


----------



## Earion (Jan 25, 2011)

Για τον Ανδρέα Μπελεζίνη, κριτικό της λογοτεχνίας, εραστή της μοντέρνας ποίησης και παρουσία της ελληνικής πνευματικής ζωής μίλησαν και θα μιλήσουν άλλοι, αρμοδιότεροι από εμένα. Εγώ, που τον συνάντησα ως δάσκαλο, θα ήθελα να συνεισφέρω το δικό μου ελάχιστο σε μια ιχνογράφηση της προσωπικότητάς του: λίγες αναμνήσεις, σύντομες μεν --γεννημένες στη διάρκεια ενός σχολικού χειμώνα-- αλλά έντονες. Γνώρισα τον Μπελεζίνη στο φροντιστήριό του, όπου φοίτησα για να προετοιμαστώ για τις εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις στο πανεπιστήμιο. Ήταν μια εποχή βεβαιοτήτων και αναμονής, καθώς η δεκαετία του ’70 προχωρούσε προς το τέλος της. Βεβαιοτήτων, γιατί αρκετά πράγματα ήταν δεδομένα: το σχολείο είχε την αξία του, οι σπουδές στο πανεπιστήμιο οδηγούσαν σ’ ένα πτυχίο και αυτό ήταν αρκετό για μια εργασιακή πορεία ζωής. Αναμονής, γιατί το μέλλον σίγουρα θα έφερνε κάτι ποθούμενο. Αρκετοί περίμεναν την επανάσταση, πολύ περισσότεροι περίμεναν την Αλλαγή, λιγότεροι περίμεναν απλώς τον επόμενο δίσκο των Τζέθρο Ταλ. Η χώρα είχε αφήσει πίσω της μια πνιγηρή επταετία και το να κάθεται μια παρέα δεκαοχτάρηδων στο ζαχαροπλαστείο του Μουσείου και να τραγουδά αντάρτικα τραγούδια (Θεέ μου, πόσο ντεμοντέ ακούγεται σήμερα...) ήταν πράξη επαναστατική. Στο φροντιστήριο πηγαίναμε όχι για να υποκαταστήσουμε το σχολείο αλλά για να συστηματοποιήσουμε μια ορισμένη γνώση. Αισθανόμαστε τη σιγουριά μιας μηχανής που μπαίνει με ασφάλεια στις ράγες (ήμουν σε τμήμα «καλών μαθητών»). Είχαμε δασκάλους με μεταδοτικότητα, ανθρώπους που μας δημιουργούσαν αυτό το αίσθημα ασφάλειας. Σ’ αυτό ειδικά ο Μπελεζίνης ίσως να μην κατείχε την πρώτη θέση· ακούγαμε να λένε ότι από τους συνεταίρους του ο Σταύρος Πάντος ήταν ο ανεκτίμητος στυλοβάτης, ο Κωνσταντίνος Ανδρακάκος η πιο στιβαρή προσωπικότητα, ο Ορφέας Μυτιληναίος άνθρωπος των ελασσόνων τόνων αλλά γνώστης πραγμάτων. Ο Μπελεζίνης κρατούσε για τον εαυτό του το ρόλο του πρωταγωνιστή. Είχε τους προβολείς στραμμένους επάνω του, ήταν η ατραξιόν της βραδιάς· το ήξερε και το χαιρόταν. Είχαμε μάθει να περιμένουμε σε κάθε συνάντηση και μιαν αμίμητη ατάκα. Κρεμόμασταν από τα χείλη του για το επόμενο ξέσπασμα θεατρικότητας, σημειώναμε με θέρμη τις παρεκβάσεις από τη διδασκαλία... Αχ αυτές οι παρεκβάσεις! Πετούσε απροειδοποίητα στίχους από Εγγονόπουλο και Καρυωτάκη και με άφθαστη ευκολία γεφύρωνε Ευριπίδη και Σαραντάρη. Από αυτόν ακούσαμε για Γκάτσο και Εμπειρίκο (αυτούς τους είχαμε ακουστά), για Τζόυς και Έζρα Πάουντ και Ανδρέα Μπρετόν (αυτούς πρώτη φορά τους ακούγαμε). Αν η παιδαγωγική διατείνεται ότι η πράξη της διδασκαλίας είναι εντέλει μια παράσταση, ο Μπελεζίνης ήταν ολόκληρος η ενσάρκωση της ηθοποιίας. Τι μας μετέδωσε; Κάτι όχι εύκολο να το αναγνωρίσει κανείς· κάτι περισσότερο από γνώσεις: την αίσθηση ότι ήμασταν μέρος ενός συνόλου, μιας ομάδας σε απογείωση· αυτό που τα εγχειρίδια αποκαλούν «πνεύμα μονάδος». Κάθε φορά που έμπαινε στην τάξη υποκλινόταν --από σεβασμό, μας εξηγούσε ο ίδιος, προς τους μελλοντικούς ηγέτες της κοινωνίας. Λίγες μέρες πριν τις εξετάσεις έμπαινε στην τάξη θριαμβευτικά κραδαίνοντας μια σκούπα και φώναζε «Θα σαρώσουμε». Αμάθητοι εμείς (γιατί δεν ξέραμε ότι αυτό το έκανε σταθερά κάθε χρόνο), είχαμε προ πολλού παραδοθεί στα κόλπα του...

Μεγαλώνοντας έμαθα πως δεν ήταν εύκολος ως χαρακτήρας. Τον έλεγαν αμετακίνητο στις απόψεις του, ίσως κι εριστικό. Ποια λέξη θα έβρισκα εγώ να τον χαρακτηρίσω, αν ήμουν υποχρεωμένος να εκφραστώ μονολεκτικά; Νομίζω αυτήν: ήταν εμπνευστικός.

Σαν τελευταία συμβολική χειρονομία αποχαιρετισμού επιτρέψτε μου, αντί στεφάνου στη μνήμη του, να ανασύρω από τα χαρτιά μου κάτι ευτελές, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που ανέσυρα τις θύμησες από ένα παρελθόν κάμποσο μακρινό. Είναι στιγμιότυπα της παρουσίας του στην τάξη αποτυπωμένα στο χαρτί· ένα χαρτί που έκανε το γύρο των θρανίων. Είναι γεμάτο υπονοούμενα που δεν θα καταλάβετε, αλλά αρκεστείτε σε τούτο: έχει γεννηθεί από ένα παράδοξο είδος θαυμασμού...


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2011)

Earion said:


> ήταν εμπνευστικός


Κι εσύ είσαι συγκινητικός. Δύσκολα θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ εναργέστερη περιγραφή του Μπελεζίνη, αλλά το σκίτσο ήταν η πιο όμορφη καταληκτική νότα. Ο Μπελεζίνης δεν ήταν διαφορετικός στις παρέες του, αλλά αναμφίβολα η αίθουσα διδασκαλίας ήταν η σκηνή του και ίσως όλος ο κόσμος του.


----------



## arberlis† (Jan 25, 2011)

Συγχαρητήρια, earion, για τη θαυμάσια νεκρολογία για τον Αντρέα.

Όσοι τον γνωρίζατε, θα απολαύσετε μια συνέντευξη που είχε δώσει ο Μπελεζίνης εδώ:

http://poeticanet.com/news.php?suba...9150&archive=&start_from=&ucat=11&show_cat=11

Για να σας ανοίξω την όρεξη σας δίνω ένα δείγμα:

"Ήμουν τόσο ανορθόγραφος που μια μέρα στην τρίτη του τότε μεταξικού, οκτατάξιου Γυμνασίου, ο φιλόλογος που δίδασκε – και την ώρα εκείνη έτυχε να μας κάνει ιστορία, όχι γλωσσικό μάθημα – με σήκωσε στον πίνακα, μου ζήτησε επιτακτικά να πάρω την κιμωλία στο χέρι και να γράψω τη λέξη «ψωμί». Μάταια παραπονέθηκα ότι «κύριε καθηγητά, δεν έχουμε γραμματική, ιστορία διδάσκετε…» «Ναι, πράγματι» έδειξε να συμφωνεί, «ιστορία διδάσκω και – πρόσθεσε κατεβάζοντας τον τόνο της φωνής του – τις φοβερές συνέπειές της στον ψυχισμό και στο μυαλό των παιδιών…» Και εγώ χωρίς να είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο φιλότιμος εκπαιδευτικός υπαινισσόταν την ανώμαλη λειτουργία των σχολείων κατά την κατοχή και έτσι αλάφρυνε κάπως την προσωπική μου ευθύνη, πήρα την κιμωλία στο χέρι και έγραψα με έντονα γράμματα και σχεδόν τελετουργικά τη λέξη «πσωμί», μόνο που την έγραψα έτσι, με «πει» και «σίγμα»."

Το περιστατικό αληθεύει, δεν είναι πλάκα, ούτε έκανε πλάκα ο ίδιος στον καθηγητή του. Μου το είχε διηγηθεί ο ίδιος εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και το ήξεραν και το αφηγούνταν πολλοί από το ευρύτερο σόι του Μπελεζίνη στην Πάτρα.


----------



## StellaP (Jan 25, 2011)

Τον Ανδρέα Μπελεζίνη είχα κι εγώ δάσκαλο στο φροντιστήριο το '69-'70. Aπό τους δεκάδες δασκάλους και καθηγητές που με δίδαξαν από το δημοτικό μέχρι το Πανεπιστήμιο δεν θυμάμαι κανέναν απολύτως, ούτε ονόματα ούτε φυσιογνωμίες. Μόνον αυτόν είχα και έχω ολοκάθαρα στην μνήμη μου: το πρόσωπό του, τις εκφράσεις του, τον τρόπο που μιλούσε, πώς κινούσε τα χέρια του και το κεφάλι του την ώρα της διδασκαλίας, σαν ποιητής, σαν ηθοποιός. Έτσι, όπως με απόλυτη ακρίβεια περιγράφει ο Earion.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2011)

Βρήκα ένα εμότικον (μάλλον κλαιμότικον) γι' αυτό το νήμα, οπότε το πετάω έτσι στο άσχετο:


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 23, 2011)

*Maître Capello : Décès du roi des mots fléchés22-03-2011 - 09h59*
http://tele.premiere.fr/News-Tele/Maitre-Capello-Deces-du-roi-des-mots-fleches/(gid)/2663541
Jacques Capelovici, plus connu sous le pseudonyme de Maître Capello, est décédé dimanche à l'âge de 88 ans. Il aura été connu pour avoir participé aux Jeux de 20 Heures et avoir rédigé les grilles de mots fléchés dans Télé 7 Jours.
Il se sera battu toute sa vie contre les dérives de la langue française, traquant impitoyablement les fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire tous azimuts. Dimanche, à l'âge de 88 ans, Maître Capello a tiré sa révérence.
Ce linguiste polyglotte d'exception - agrégé d’anglais, il est aussi professeur certifié d’allemand, licencié d’italien et diplômé de scandinave ancien ! - a mis sa vie au service de la langue française. On lui doit les mots fléchés en France qu'il a importés en 1969, mais il doit sa grande popularité à son rôle de professeur je-sais-tout dans les Jeux de 20 heures sur FR3 de 1976 à 1987.
Il fut l'un des piliers des pages jeux du magazine Télé 7 Jours dont il rédigea les grilles de mots fléchés jusqu'en décembre 2010.

Δημοφιλής τηλεοπτικός γλωσσολόγος και ο 'βασιλιάς' του σταυρόλεξου. Αλήθεια πώς θα αποδίδατε το _cruciverbiste_; Σταυρολεξόφιλος; 
Αντίο Μέτρ!


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 29, 2011)

Έφυγε από τη ζωή, σήμερα το μεσημέρι, ο σπουδαίος θεατρικός συγγραφέας Ιάκωβος Καμπανέλλης.

Ο Ιάκωβος Καμπανέλλης υπήρξε ο σημαντικότερος θεατρικός συγγραφέας της μεταπολεμικής γενιάς, ανοίγοντας ουσιαστικά το δρόμο για τη σύγχρονη θεατρική δημιουργία στη χώρα μας.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2011)

*Έφυγε από τη ζωή ο Γιάννης Βαρβέρης
Σε ηλικία 56 ετών από ανακοπή καρδιάς*

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_26/05/2011_392257


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2011)

Πέθανε στα 96 του ο Πάτρικ Λι Φέρμορ

http://www.tovima.gr/culture/article/?aid=405877

_Μια από τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές φράσεις του Fermor ήταν πως «πατρίδα είναι εκεί όπου έχουμε τα βιβλία μας».
_​


----------



## Marinos (Jun 10, 2011)

Και ένα πολύ ωραίο κείμενο της Diana Wright.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2011)

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_100057_06/07/2011_448199
Στους εργάτες του λόγου (και με την ευρύτερη σημασία της λέξης) ανήκε και ο *Μάρκος Δραγούμης*, ένα λαμπρό πνεύμα που γνώρισα ελάχιστα όταν έμενα στο Λονδίνο. Τον θάνατό του τον πληροφορήθηκα από προσθήκη του Νίκου Δήμου στη στήλη του στο Lifo, αφιερωμένη —οποία σύμπτωση— στον φιλελευθερισμό. Σε σχέση με τη δεύτερη έκδοση (2010) του βιβλίου του Μάρκου Δραγούμη _Πορεία προς τον Φιλελευθερισμό_, είχα βρει ενδιαφέρουσα την παρουσίαση από τον Γιώργο Παγουλάτο στην Athens Review of Books.


----------



## sarant (Jul 8, 2011)

Τον είχα προϊστάμενο στο μεταφραστικό του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου για ενάμιση χρόνο περίπου -μετά πήρε σύνταξη. Πράγματι, λαμπρό πνεύμα. Ήξερε άριστα αγγλικά και του άρεσε να το δείχνει, έκανε ωραία λογοπαίγνια. Το δακτυλόγραφο του βιβλίου του το είχε πάντα μαζί του και το διόρθωνε -κι εγώ το είχα κοιτάξει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2011)

Έφυγε ο Νίκος Θέμελης (64)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2011)

Πέθανε και ο Ζαν Ταμπαρί, σκιτσογράφος και συνεχιστής του κακού Ιζνογκούντ...


----------



## Costas (Sep 24, 2011)

Πέθανε ο Νίκος Κοεμτζής, ετών 73. Βέβαια 'εργάτης του λόγου' δεν ήταν, αλλά πάντως είχε γράψει ένα βιβλίο με επεισόδια από τη ζωή του (παιδικάτα, νιάτα, έγκλημα, φυλακή ώς τη μετατροπή της θανατικής ποινής του σε ισόβια).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2011)

Costas said:


> Βέβαια 'εργάτης του λόγου' δεν ήταν, αλλά πάντως είχε γράψει ένα βιβλίο.


Τότε τούτος 'δώ που 'χει γράψει τρία βιβλία κι αν είναι εργάτης τού λόγου...


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2011)

Ζαζ, άλλο εργάτης κι άλλο *απεργάτης, νεσπά; ;)


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 30, 2011)

Πέθανε κι ο μεγάλος δάσκαλος Peter Newmark


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2011)

Ήταν «εργάτης του λόγου»; Όχι. Μας έδωσε όμως σπουδαία καινούργια εργαλεία. Ας είναι ελαφρό το χώμα που θα σκεπάσει τον Στιβ Τζομπς.

Apple co-founder Steve Jobs dies aged 56 (BBC)
Apple's Steve Jobs has passed away (ZDNet)
Εφυγε από τη ζωή ο Στιβ Τζομπς (Καθημερινή)


*
Το κατευόδιο στον Στιβ Τζομπς συνεχίζεται εδώ.*


----------



## Costas (Nov 20, 2011)

Πέθανε ο Νεοκλής Σαρρής. Η κηδεία την Τρίτη. Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Σε ηλικία 83 ετών πέθανε η γνωστή και στην Ελλάδα (έργα της στα ελληνικά) (τέως Ανατολικο-)Γερμανίδα συγγραφέας Κρίστα Βολφ (Christa Wolf).

Και στο Βήμα: http://www.tovima.gr/culture/article/?aid=432863


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2011)

Αύριο η κηδεία της Σώτιας Τσώτου (1942-2011)


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2011)

Ο αντιθεϊστής Κρίστοφερ Χίτσενς [Βικιπαιδεία - Christopher Hitchens, Wikipedia] δεν ήταν απλώς εργάτης του λόγου, ήταν και εργάτης του ορθού λόγου. Έφυγε στα 62 του. Δεν υπάρχει 5ο στάδιο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2011)

Όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε ένας σχολιαστής για το θάνατό του, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του έργου του δεν ασχολείται με το Θεό, αλλά δυστυχώς τον ξέρουν κυρίως γι'αυτό. Εγώ πάντως θα τον θυμάμαι για κάτι πιο λάιτ, τη σειρά άρθρων που είχε γράψει με αφορμή την αμερικανική υπηκοότητα, όπου περιγράφει πώς υποβλήθηκε σε διάφορες θεραπείες και λοιπά βασανιστήρια με σκοπό τον καλλωπισμό κατά τα αμερικανικά πρότυπα. Ελαφρύ θέμα, με μπόλικο χιούμορ που σε έκανε να περιμένεις τη συνέχεια.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2011)

Τον παρακολουθούσα από τα πρώτα του βήματα επειδή διάβαζα τον _New Statesman_ τότε που έκανε τα πρώτα του δημοσιογραφικά βήματα εκεί.

Ενδιαφέρον τριβιδάκι:
In November 1973, Hitchens' mother committed suicide in Athens in a suicide pact with her lover, a former clergyman named Timothy Bryan. They overdosed on sleeping pills in adjoining hotel rooms, and Bryan slashed his wrists in the bathtub. Hitchens flew alone to Athens to recover his mother's body. Hitchens said he thought his mother was pressured into suicide by fear that her husband would learn of her infidelity, as their marriage was strained and unhappy. Both her children were then independent adults. While in Greece, Hitchens reported on the constitutional crisis of the military junta. It became his first leading article for the _New Statesman_.


Λεπτομέρειες για το θάνατο της μητέρας του στην Αθήνα:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2002/apr/14/politics


----------



## rogne (Dec 17, 2011)

Ο μακαρίτης πάντως είχε αναπτύξει από παλιά κάτι περίεργα αντι-αριστερά συμπλέγματα που εμένα μ' έκαναν συχνά ν' αμφιβάλλω για τον ορθολογισμό του (ή τουλάχιστον για την ανιδιοτέλειά του, βασικό γνώρισμα άλλωστε του ορθού λόγου). Τέτοια συνέπεια λ.χ. στην υπεράσπιση όλων σχεδόν των δυτικών βομβαρδισμών, πολέμων, αποκλεισμών κ.λπ. από τη δεκαετία του '80 και μετά, ούτε το ίδιο το ΝΑΤΟ...


----------



## panadeli (Dec 18, 2011)

rogne said:


> (ή τουλάχιστον για την ανιδιοτέλειά του, βασικό γνώρισμα άλλωστε του ορθού λόγου)



Δεν μπορώ να μην ρωτήσω: Τι σχέση έχει η ανιδιοτέλεια με τον ορθό λόγο;
Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη σύνδεση. Δηλαδή μόνο ανιδιοτελείς άνθρωποι μπορούν να είναι ορθολογιστές;

Για να μην σταθώ στο άλλο: Υπάρχουν πραγματικά ανιδιοτελείς άνθρωποι;


----------



## buccaneer (Dec 18, 2011)

Πέθανε ξαφνικά, στα 82 του χρόνια, ο Δημήτρης Σαραντάκος, συγγραφέας.
Πατέρας του Νίκου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2011)

Η καρδιά μου γέμισε απέραντη θλίψη, γιατί κάποιες σχέσεις είναι τόσο ωραίες, κάποιοι άνθρωποι είναι τόσο ωραίοι, που θα ήθελες να μην τελειώσουν ποτέ. Δεν ήταν μόνο που ο Δημήτρης Σαραντάκος ήταν ένας αξιαγάπητος άνθρωπος και ένα αξιοθαύμαστο πεντακάθαρο μυαλό. Δυστυχώς, δεν χόρτασα τον δικό μου πατέρα και η σχέση του Νίκου με τον πατέρα του ήταν ένα μικρό, μα τόσο όμορφο φως, και στη δική μου ζωή. Στην κοινότητά μας ολόκληρη θα έλεγα. 

Στον Νίκο και τους άλλους ανθρώπους του Δημήτρη Σαραντάκου, τα πιο θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2011)

Πράγματι, εξαιρετικός άνθρωπος, και τον νιώθαμε κι εμείς τόσο δικό μας χάρη στο ιστολόγιο του Νίκου και που τον βλέπαμε στις παρουσιάσεις των βιβλίων του. Μεγάλη η στεναχώρια. Τα θερμότερα συλλυπητήριά μου στον Νίκο και την οικογένειά του.


----------



## rogne (Dec 18, 2011)

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια και από εμένα...


----------



## anef (Dec 18, 2011)

Τα άρθρα του μου έδιναν πάντα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν πολύ ζωντανός άνθρωπος. Συλλυπητήρια κι από μένα σε όλη του την οικογένεια.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 18, 2011)

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια και καλή δύναμη στο Νίκο και την οικογένειά του.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 19, 2011)

Συλλυπητήρια και από μένα. Να είσαι καλά, Νίκο, για να τον θυμάσαι και να τον τιμάς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2011)

Κι από μένα συλλυπητήρια. Μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ που το ιστολόγιο του Νίκου φιλοξενούσε τον πατέρα του. Είναι τόσο όμορφη μια τέτοια εικόνα, όταν όλοι ξέρουμε πόσο τεταμένες μπορεί να είναι οι σχέσεις πατέρα-γιου. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχασαν πατέρα ή γιο χωρίς να του πούνε ποτέ ότι τον αγαπούσαν ή ότι τον παραδέχτηκαν, στην ζωή τους. Γι' αυτό χαιρόμουν αυτήν την εικόνα του Σαραντάκου γιου-πατέρα. Τουλάχιστον όπως την βλέπαμε εμείς, σαν αναγνώστες.


----------



## cougr (Dec 19, 2011)

Θερμότατα συλλυπητήρια κε Σαραντάκο! Θα τον θυμόμαστε!


----------



## sarant (Dec 19, 2011)

Και από το νήμα αυτό σας ευχαριστώ για τα θαυμάσια μηνύματά σας!


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2011)

...
Για τον συνονόματο

Δακρύζω με παράπονο - Γιάννης και Γιώργης Ξυλούρης 






Δακρύζω με παράπονο, με πόνο συλλογούμαι
γιατί είναι όλα μάταια στον ψεύτη κόσμο απού 'μαι

Όλοι μου λένε «Γιάιντα κλαις;», κι αν κλαίω ποιον πειράζω
Στον κόσμο εγεννήθηκα καρδιές να δοκιμάζω

Τα βάσανά μου χαίρομαι, τσι πίκρες μου γλεντίζω
Κι αν με ρωτάτε για χαρές, εγώ δεν τσι γνωρίζω


Ο έρωτας κι ο θάνατος - Χαΐνηδες 






Ο έρωτας κι ο θάνατος ίδια σπαθιά βαστούνε
κι οι δυο με τρόπο ξαφνικό και ύπουλο χτυπούνε


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Από το ιστολόγιο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου:

*Δημήτρης Σαραντάκος (1929-2011)* _18/12/2011_
Στη μνήμη του Δημήτρη Σαραντάκου _26/12/2011_


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 26, 2011)

Όταν εγώ θα πάψω να δείχνω τη φθορά, του ρολογιού μου οι δείχτες θα συνεχίσουνε να δείχνουνε το χρόνο. --Αργύρης Χιόνης, Στο Υπόγειο--

Αυτά έγραφε ο ποιητής Αργύρης Χιόνης το 2004 και ήρθε η 25η Δεκεμβρίου 2011 για να γίνει αυτός ο στίχος του πραγματικότητα. Ο Αργύρης Χιόνης έπαψε να δείχνει τη φθορά καθώς η καρδιά του σταμάτησε να χτυπά ανήμερα Χριστούγεννα. Πλέον μόνο οι δείχτες του ρολογιού του τρέχουν για να σηματοδοτούν για όλους εμάς που τον διαβάσαμε και θαυμάσαμε και εμπνευστήκαμε από τους στίχους και τα διηγήματά του, την απόσταση από την ημέρα του θανάτου του.

http://www.lifo.gr/now/culture/6426


Ήταν ο άνθρωπος που κυριολεκτικά μου άλλαξε την οπτική στην ποίηση και έχω να πω μόνο τούτο: Αντίο δάσκαλε!


----------



## diceman (Dec 27, 2011)

Κάπου μέσα στη φούρια των ημερών, μου διέφυγε αυτή η λυπηρή είδηση. Ήταν σπουδαίος ο πατέρας σου, Νίκο. Να ζήσεις να τον θυμάσαι.


----------



## sarant (Dec 28, 2011)

Σε ευχαριστώ, Βασίλη!


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2012)

Στη *Μαίρη Παπαγιαννίδου*, που γνωρίσαμε από τις σελίδες του Βήματος για το βιβλίο

Βήμα
Αρθρογραφία
Η ιστορία της Μαίρης (από τον Κώστα Γιαννακίδη)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2012)

Τι τραγική ιστορία...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 16, 2012)

Πολύ κρίμα. Δυστυχώς δείχνει πού καταλήγει η άρνηση της σύγχρονης πραγματικότητας και της επιστήμης. Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση. Καλό κατευόδιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2012)

Και μερικές ακόμα πληροφορίες για το ίδιο θέμα.
http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/30077

Προσθήκη: Βλέποντας τα βιντεάκια, θυμάμαι ότι είχα δει κι εγώ τουλάχιστον μία από τις συνεντεύξεις της. Είναι απίστευτο πώς ένας έξυπνος και μορφωμένος άνθρωπος πέφτει στην παγίδα της συνωμοσιολογίας, και τελικά πεθαίνει από μια ασθένεια που σήμερα δεν είναι πια "θανατική καταδίκη" στις ανεπτυγμένες χώρες. Μου θύμισε τον Στιβ Τζομπς που καθυστέρησε για μερικούς μήνες τη θεραπεία του όταν πρωτοαρρώστησε, καταφεύγοντας σε κομπογιαννιτισμούς, με ολέθρια όπως αποδείχτηκε αποτελέσματα.


----------



## Earion (May 16, 2012)

*Carlos Fuentes (1928-2012)*


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2012)

...
*Ray Douglas Bradbury* (August 22, 1920 – June 5, 2012) was an American fantasy, horror, science fiction, and mystery writer. Best known for his dystopian novel _Fahrenheit 451_ (1953) and for the science fiction stories gathered together as _The Martian Chronicles_ (1950) and _The Illustrated Man_ (1951), Bradbury was one of the most celebrated among 20th century American writers of speculative fiction. 

_*Fahrenheit 451*
_






_Something Wicked This Way Comes_, Ray Bradbury, Graphic Novel (Excerpt)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 7, 2012)

Θες να πεις ότι ζούσε ακόμη; Για φαντάσου...


----------



## crystal (Jun 9, 2012)

Ζωρζ Σαρή, 1925-2012


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2012)

Αλέξης Δημαράς, 1932-2012


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2012)

Στίβεν Κόβεϊ (1932-2012)
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/moti...habits-highly-effective-people-author-dies-79


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 1, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να λείπει από το παρόν νήμα η αναφορά στον τεράστιο Γκορ Βιντάλ, ο οποίος άφησε τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο χτες (31 Ιουλίου 2012) σε ηλικία 86 ετών.

Για μένα ήταν πρωτίστως ο συγγραφέας της "Δημιουργίας" και του "Ιουλιανού", μυθιστορημάτων που διάβασα και ξαναδιάβασα άπειρες φορές, πάντα με την ίδια απίστευτη ευχαρίστηση. Στην πραγματικότητα ήταν μια από τις σημαντικότερες προσωπικότητες των γραμμάτων, της σκέψης και της ζωής γενικά. Δεν είναι δυνατό να συνοψίσεις σε δυο προχειρογραμμένες προτάσεις το έργο και τη σκέψη του. R.I.P. Γκορ Βιντάλ! Μακάρι ο παράδεισός σου να έχει την ομορφιά του Ραβέλλο και να συναντήσεις εκεί αυτούς για τους οποίους έγραψες.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/aug/01/gore-vidal-dies-aged-86


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2012)

Προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη για το άσχετο, αλλά όταν έμαθα ότι ο Βιντάλ ήταν ξάδερφος της Τζάκι (Κεννεντι) και συγγενής του Αλ Γκορ συνειδητοποίησα για πρωτη φορά ότι και στις ΗΠΑ είναι όπως παντού. Όλοι συγγενείς.


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 1, 2012)

[h=1]«Εφυγε» ο μεγάλος δάσκαλος της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας 
[/h] [h=2] Φτωχότερα είναι από χθες τα ελληνικά γράμματα μετά τον θάνατο του ομότιμου καθηγητή Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης, Χρίστου Τσολάκη, ο οποίος έφυγε από τη ζωή σε ηλικία 77 χρόνων.



[/h]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2012)

*Svetozar Gligoric*, Serb chess grandmaster, writer, WW2 partisan, patrician dies aged 89 (*NYT*).


----------



## Costas (Aug 22, 2012)

The Yugoslavian government declared him the country’s best athlete of 1958. Άραγε, αν ποτέ αποχτήσουμε σκακιστή/τρια αυτού του μεγέθους, θα ανακηρυχτεί καλύτερος/η αθλητής/τρια της χώρας; Ελπίζω να το μάθουμε στο μέλλον!


----------



## Costas (Aug 22, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να λείπει από το παρόν νήμα η αναφορά στον τεράστιο Γκορ Βιντάλ


Ώστε έγραψε το Myra Breckinridge, που έγινε ταινία με την Ρακέλ Ουέλτς; :drool: (cited as one of the worst films ever made)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

[September 10, 2012] *Mexico's famous writer Ernesto de la Peña dies at 84*

Από την πιο πάνω νεκρολογία:

De la Peña, a member of the Mexican Language Academy and the Royal Spanish Language Academy, studied 33 languages, including Sanskrit, Greek and Latin.

His most famous books include "The Stratagems of God" (1988), "The Indelible Borrelli Case" (1992), "Mineralogy for Intruders" and "The Transfigured Rose" (1999).

Βίκη (ισπανικά): http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernesto_de_la_Peña

Ανάμεσα σε άλλα, μετέφρασε (από το πρωτότυπο) τα ευαγγέλια, Αναξαγόρα και Ιπποκράτη.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 1, 2012)

Eric Hobsbawm dies, aged 95


----------



## Earion (Oct 1, 2012)

Ο τελευταίος της παλιάς γενιάς των ιστορικών που ερμήνευε την πορεία του ανθρώπινου γένους υλιστικά (Christopher Hill, E. P. Thompson, E.H. Carr). Πνεύμα ευρύ (να θυμηθούμε ότι είχε γράψει και βιβλίο για τη τζαζ) και χαρακτήρας ακλόνητος. Οι νεκρολογίες και τα αφιερώματα εξαίρουν το magnum opus του, την τετράτομη ιστορία της Ευρώπης (_Η εποχή των επαναστάσεων 1789-1848_, _Η εποχή του κεφαλαίου, 1848-1875_, _Η εποχή των αυτοκρατοριών, 1875-1914_, _Η εποχή των άκρων: ο σύντομος εικοστός αιώνας, 1914-1991_). Για όποιον θα ήθελε δειγματοληπτικά μια γεύση της γραφής του, έχω να προτείνω στα γρήγορα μια υποδειγματική μικρή μελέτη του για τους λουδίτες: _The Machine Breakers_. Νοιώθεις ότι μαζί του έφυγε, με μια δεκαετία καθυστέρηση, ο Εικοστός Αιώνας.

Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα δεν ευτύχησε να μεταφραστεί στο ποιοτικό ύψος που του άξιζε (βλ. σημειώματα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου εδώ, εδώ, και εδώ. Και τέλος, φαίνεται πως δεν έχει επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα της μεταγραφής του ονόματός του, αφού ακόμα και στη Βρετανία δεν έχουν κατασταλάξει πώς να τον προφέρουν (βλ. εδώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2012)

Ερρίκος ο Κόκκινος (του Παύλου Τσίμα, στο σημερινό Πρόταγκον)

Επίσης: Το άρθρο του Χομπσμπάουμ _Socialism has failed. Now capitalism is bankrupt. So what comes next?_ στο οποίο αναφέρεται στο άρθρο του ο Π. Τσ., στον Γκάρντιαν.


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 2, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ερρίκος ο Κόκκινος (του Παύλου Τσίμα, στο σημερινό Πρόταγκον)





Παύλος Τσίμας από drsiebenmal said:


> Ο τελευταίος μεγάλος μαρξιστής στοχαστής (ο Τόνι Τζουντ ήταν, ίσως, ο προτελευταίος) που ο σύντομος, ματωμένος 20ος αιώνας άφησε κληρονομιά στον άνυδρο και αντιπνευματικό (ως τώρα) 21ο.



Ο Τζαντ (όχι Τζουντ) ήταν μεγάλος ιστορικός, αλλά όποιος τον λέει "μεγάλο μαρξιστή στοχαστή" δείχνει μόνο άγνοια.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο τελευταίο του βιβλίο ο Τζαντ (Thinking the twentieth century, σε συνεργασία με τον Timothy Snyder) αναφέρεται επανειλημμένα στον Χόμπσμπομ. Τις αναφορές αυτές τις θίγει ο τελευταίος στο κείμενό After the Cold War: Eric Hobsbawm remembers Tony Judt.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 13, 2012)

Απεβίωσε ο ποιητής Νίκος Γρηγοριάδης 
Έφυγε από τη ζωή πριν από μια εβδομάδα ο ποιητής και φιλόλογος Νίκος Γρηγοριάδης. Ποντιακής καταγωγής, ο Γρηγοριάδης γεννήθηκε το 1931 στον οικισμό Κορυφή, κοντά στη λίμνη Δοϊράνη του νομού Κιλκίς. Σπούδασε κλασική φιλολογία στη Θεσσαλονίκη και εργάστηκε στην ιδιωτική και στη δημόσια Μέση Εκπαίδευση από το 1958 ως το 1982. Το 1983 προήχθη σε Σχολικό Σύμβουλο και έγινε μέλος της συντακτικής ομάδας η οποία ανθολόγησε τα Κείμενα Νεοελληνικής Λογοτεχνίας, για το Γυμνάσιο και το Λύκειο. Η ποίησή του, γραμματολογικά ενταγμένη στον κύκλο των ποιητών της Δεύτερης Μεταπολεμικής Γενιάς, είναι ιδιαίτερα λιτή, χωρίς ίχνος επιτήδευσης και στριφνότητας, σε σημείο που να θυμίζει καθημερινό λόγο.
Πηγή: ΑΜΠΕ


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Πέθανε στα 62 του ο Ρούσσος Βρανάς, ένας από τους καλύτερους αρθρογράφους των Νέων. Δεν υπήρξε φορά που να διάβασα άρθρο του και μην κέρδισα κάτι.

http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4768390


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2012)

Πέθανε στα 82 του νικημένος από τον καρκίνο ο συγγραφέας Χρόνης Μίσσιος. Αυτοδίδακτος -δεν τελείωσε ούτε το δημοτικό, λόγω φτώχειας-, αγωνιστής της Αριστεράς, έμαθε να γράφει στη φυλακή και την εξορία. Μια από τις έντιμες μορφές που φώτισαν τη νιότη μας κι ας μην ήταν μεγαθήρια ή ογκόλιθοι της λογοτεχνίας. 

http://www.tanea.gr/politismos/article/?aid=4769178


----------



## Elsa (Nov 20, 2012)

Πολύ στενοχωρήθηκα, σαν να έχασα τον πατέρα μου...
Και παρ' όλο που ξέρω ότι αυτό που λες είναι αλήθεια, δύο βιβλία του είναι ανάμεσα στα πολύ αγαπημένα μου (το «χαμογέλα...» και «το κλειδί...»)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Πολύ στενοχωρήθηκα, σαν να έχασα τον πατέρα μου...
> Και παρ' όλο που ξέρω ότι αυτό που λες είναι αλήθεια, δύο βιβλία του είναι ανάμεσα στα πολύ αγαπημένα μου (το «χαμογέλα...» και «το κλειδί...»)


Μα, φυσικά. Λυπάμαι αν φάνηκε μειωτικό, δεν ήταν καθόλου αυτή η πρόθεσή μου. Έχω μεγάλη αγάπη στους minores, πολλές φορές με συγκινούν περισσότερο από αυτούς που αποκάλεσα "ογκόλιθους", με τον ίδιο τρόπο που με συγκινεί ένα ακατέργαστο πετράδι -δίνει πολύ πιο καθαρά την εικόνα της πραγματικής του κατάστασης. Η όπως το λέει κι ο κατεξοχήν αγαπημένος μου: 

Δεν θέλω τίποτε άλλο παρά να μιλήσω απλά, 
να μου δοθεί ετούτη η χάρη. 
Γιατί και το τραγούδι το φορτώσαμε με τόσες μουσικές 
που σιγά – σιγά βουλιάζει 
Και την τέχνη μας τη στολίσαμε τόσο πολύ 
που φαγώθηκε από τα μαλάματα το πρόσωπο της 
Κι είναι καιρός να πούμε τα λιγοστά μας λόγια 
γιατί η ψυχή μας αύριο κάνει πανιά.

Έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Την τελευταία του πνοή άφησε το βράδυ της Δευτέρας σε κλινική της Θεσσαλονίκης, όπου νοσηλευόταν από τον Ιούνιο, με καρδιολογικό πρόβλημα, ο ποιητής, πανεπιστημιακός και συγγραφέας, Μίμης Σουλιώτης.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231223922


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

*Πέθανε ο Τούρκος δημοσιογράφος Μεχμέτ Αλί Μπιράντ*

Ένας δημοσιογράφος που σε σκλάβωνε με τον πολιτισμό του.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 20, 2013)

Πέθανε ο Παύλος Μάτεσις 
Ο ξεχωριστός θεατρικός συγγραφέας και μυθιστοριογράφος απεβίωσε σε ηλικία 80 ετών σε ιδιωτική κλινική όπου νοσηλευόταν μετά από εγκεφαλικό.


----------



## crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

5 chars


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2013)

Πάει, έφυγε μια από τις καλύτερες ιντερνετικές συντροφιές μου, ο Ρότζερ Ίμπερτ. Τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια δεν έχω δει ταινία που να μην έτρεξα μετά να διαβάσω τι έχει γράψει γι' αυτήν ο Ebert (που πολλά χρόνια τον πρόφερα Έμπερτ). Πάντα ένιωθα έκπληξη πόσο πολύ συμφωνούσαν τα γούστα μας (γύρω στο 97%). Το παιχνίδι μου ήταν να προβλέψω πόσα αστεράκια είχε βάλει στην ταινία. Και πάντα λάτρευα την ευρυμάθειά του, την καθαρότητα της σκέψης του, το πόσο απολάμβανε την κάθε ταινία χωρίς ιδεολογικά γυαλιά και σνομπισμούς, το πόσο κάθε γραπτό του με έκανε καλύτερο.

Την είδηση μού την είπε ο γιος μου, που τον είχα κάνει εμπερτόφιλο κι αυτόν. Μαζί μου είπε και αυτό που τόσο εγωιστικά σκέφτηκα αμέσως, αυτό που έμαθα ότι τόσοι και τόσοι γράφουν κάτω από την είδηση: Και τώρα ποιον θα διαβάζουμε για τις ταινίες;

http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/
http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

O Έμπερτ* ήταν ο αγαπημένος μου κριτικός, άσχετα αν στις ταινίες δράσης αρκετές φορές διαφωνούσα με την άποψή του. Έχω ξαναδηλώσει την αγάπη μου για τον Έμπερτ, ειλικρινά λυπάμαι πολύ που έφυγε.


* συνήθως τον προφέρω Ίμπερτ αλλά τον γράφω Έμπερτ.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2013)

Εγώ τον προφέρω και τον γράφω Έμπερτ, και δεν έχω πρόβλημα να με περάσουν για βλαχαδερό με κακή προφορά οι Άγγλοι.

Friedrich Ebert ˈeːbərt 1871--1925, German Social Democratic statesman; first president of the German Republic (1919--25)

Και έχουμε και τον Έβερτ στα δικά μας.


----------



## Earion (Apr 26, 2013)

*Οι τελευταίες μέρες του Έρικ Χομπσμπάουμ*
Ο μεγάλος ιστορικός με τα μάτια της κόρης του

Περίπου ένα εξάμηνο μετά το θάνατο του μεγάλου μαρξιστή ιστορικού, η κόρη του, η 49χρονη Τζούλια Χομπσμάουμ, γράφει στους _Φαινάνσιαλ Τάιμς_, ένα εκπληκτικό κείμενο για τον πατέρα της. Ακολουθούν κάποια αποσπάσματα:

Ο πατέρας μου πέθανε στα 95 του χρόνια, με πολυάριθμες εκδόσεις των βιβλίων του σε πολλές γλώσσες, με αμέτρητες τιμητικές διακρίσεις και με την αναγνώριση ανθρώπων όλων των ηλικιών και απ’ όλες τις τάξεις. 
Η τέφρα του Χομπσμπάουμ θάφτηκε στο κοιμητήριο του Χαϊγκέιτ, σε έναν τάφο πολύ κοντά στον τάφο του Καρλ Μαρξ. Ο τάφος αυτός είχε αγοραστεί πριν από αρκετά χρόνια από τη Μαρλέν, τη σύζυγο του Χομπσμάουμ -«ήταν μια σπάταλη πράξη αγάπης», εξηγεί η Τζούλια Χομπσμπάουμ.
Η μητέρα μου είναι σήμερα 81 ετών και επί 50 χρόνια ήταν η ατραγούδιστη μούσα του πατέρα μου. Φοιτητές, εκδότες, δημοσιογράφοι, κανάλια διεκδικούσαν το χρόνο του πατέρα μου κι αυτή έπρεπε να τους αντιμετωπίσει. Ταυτόχρονα, ήταν ο πρώτος γενικός αναγνώστης των έργων του.
Του πατέρα μου του άρεσε που θα κατέληγε στο Χαϊγκέιτ. Η ανατολική πτέρυγα του κοιμητηρίου είναι γεμάτη εικονοκλάστες της διανόησης. Τον φαντάζομαι, με τα γυαλιά τραβηγμένα πάνω από το ψηλό του μέτωπο, να κοιτάζει με το πρεσβυωπικό του βλέμμα τον οδηγό που έχει τυπώσει ο Όμιλος Φίλων του Κοιμητηρίου Χαϊγκέιτ και να διαβάζει το δικό του βιογραφικό…
Για κάποιον που διάβαζε διαρκώς και δεν άφησε ούτε μία ημέρα της ζωής του να περάσει χωρίς ανάγνωση (του άρεσε η ποίηση του Γ.Χ. Όντεν και τα μυθιστορήματα του Γκαμπριέλ Γκαρσία Μάρκες και του Κάρλος Φουέντες, καθώς και τα θεωρητικά κείμενα πολιτικής οικονομίας), φαίνεται ταιριαστός αυτός ο τόπος ανάπαυσης ανάμεσα σε συγγραφείς και πολιτικούς αγωνιστές με τους οποίους είτε είχε κάνει παρέα ενόσω ζούσε είτε θα έκανε ευχαρίστως παρέα αν είχαν γνωριστεί.
Η Τζούλια Χομπσμάουμ γράφει για το πόσο κοινωνικός ήταν ο πατέρα της και περιγράφει το πώς, στη δεκαετία του ’70, μαζεύονταν κάθε Χριστούγεννα στο σπίτι τους ακαδημαϊκοί από όλο τον κόσμο οι οποίοι, όπως έλεγε η μητέρα της, «δεν είχαν πουθενά αλλού να πάνε μέχρις ότου ξανανοίξει το Βρετανικό Μουσείο». Αργότερα, στο εξοχικό τους, φιλοξενούνταν συγγραφείς και διανοητές όπως ο οικονομολόγος Αμάρτια Σεν, καθώς και ο θεατρικός συγγραφέας Τομ Στόπαρντ που ο χαρακτήρας του Κόκκινου Πρύτανη του Κέμπριτζ στο έργο του _Ροκ εν Ρολ_ είναι εμπνευσμένος από τον Χομπσμπάουμ.

*Η αγάπη του για το διάβασμα*
Στο μαιευτήριο που γεννήθηκα, το 1964, η μητέρα μου είπε στη μαία ότι για να αναγνωρίσει τον πατέρα μου αρκεί να βγει στο διάδρομο και να βρει εκείνον τον κύριο που αντί να πηγαινοέρχεται πάνω κάτω όπως όλοι, κάθεται και διαβάζει. Κάποτε, σε ένα δωμάτιο ξενοδοχείου στη Σεβίλλη, διάβασε τον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο κι έφτασε έως το γράμμα Η. Η περιέργειά του ήταν ακόρεστη και αυτό ευχόταν να έχουν τα εγγόνια του: περιέργεια. Διάβαζε τα πάντα και συχνά στα ισπανικά, τα ιταλικά, τα γερμανικά ή τα γαλλικά.
Για δύο χρόνια περίπου ο τάφος που είχαμε αγοράσει έμεινε αχρησιμοποίητος, αν και η ασθένεια και η προχωρημένη ηλικία έφεραν πολλές φορές τον πατέρα μου στο κατώφλι του θανάτου. Τους τελευταίους μήνες κυκλοφορούσε με αναπηρικό καροτσάκι και πηγαινοερχόταν διαρκώς από το σπίτι στο νοσοκομείο. Οι νοσοκόμες και οι γιατροί γοητεύονταν απ’ αυτόν, γιατί πάντα ρωτούσε τον καθένα ξεχωριστά από ποια χώρα ήταν, και έδειχνε ότι ξέρει πολλά οικονομικά στοιχεία για την πατρίδα τους.
Όταν είχε κάποιο ραντεβού με γιατρούς στο νοσοκομείο, πάντα είχε μαζί του ένα βιβλίο σε έκδοση τσέπης ώστε να διαβάζει σε περίπτωση που του έκαναν εισαγωγή. Χωρίς φαγητό μπορούσε να ζήσει, όχι όμως χωρίς ιδέες.

*Ο Τεν Τεν και το Κορίτσι με το τατουάζ*
Αν και επικοινωνούσε μέσω e-mail και χρησιμοποιούσε το Ίντερνετ, δεν έπαυε να είναι άνθρωπος του βιβλίου. Μετά το θάνατό του άρχισα να μαζεύω τα βιβλία που μου είχε χαρίσει. Όταν ήμουν εννέα ετών, μου είχε χαρίσει ένα πολύ μεγαλίστικο βιβλίο, τη Μαρία Θηρεσία, πιστεύοντας ότι ο η αυτοκράτειρα της Αυστροουγγαρίας θα ήταν το ιδανικό βοήθημα για μια σχολική εργασία με θέμα «Οι μεγάλες γυναίκες της Ιστορίας». Τότε δυσανασχέτησα, σήμερα νιώθω τύψεις. Ωστόσο, δεν ήταν ο πατέρας που υποχρεωτικά μάς τάιζε «βαριά βιβλία». Μας είχε διαβάσει μεγαλόφωνα όλα τα τεύχη του Τεν Τεν και μάλιστα μερικές φορές τού άρεσε να λέει ουρλιάζοντας τις βρισιές του Κάπτεν Χάντοκ.
Θυμάμαι τον μπαμπά και τα βιβλία του. Τον θυμάμαι πάντα έτοιμο για τα πάντα, πάντα σίγουρο ότι υπήρχε κάτι ενδιαφέρον να ανακαλύψεις. Τις στερνές του μέρες αυτή η δίψα άρχισε να υποχωρεί. Με τη χαρακτηριστική του ακρίβεια και ευγένεια, είχε ρωτήσει τότε τον αδελφό μου «Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο κεφάλαιο ή το προτελευταίο;»
Δύο χρόνια πριν πεθάνει, μου τηλεφώνησαν να πάω επειγόντως στο σπίτι για να βοηθήσω στη μεταφορά του στο νοσοκομείο --η πρώτη του πνευμονία. Φαινόταν να είναι στα τελευταία του κι έμοιαζε να το ξέρει. Με πολύ κόπο τον κατεβάσαμε στο ισόγειο. Όμως εκεί κοντοστάθηκε. Έτοιμος να πέσει, άπλωσε το χέρι του και πήρε ένα βιβλίο από το πάνω ράφι της βιβλιοθήκης στο μπροστινό δωμάτιο. Ένα κομψό δερματόδετο βιβλίο που του το είχε χαρίσει η πολυαγαπημένη του μαμά στη Βιέννη πριν 80 χρόνια.
Χάρη στα αντιβιοτικά, σε δύο μέρες συνήλθε. Του τηλεφώνησα στο κινητό του και τον ρώτησα αν ήθελε να του φέρω κάτι. Του άρεσαν τα γλυκά και περίμενα ότι θα μου ζητούσε λίγα ζελεδάκια από φρούτα ή μαύρη σοκολάτα. «Πήρα μαζί μου ένα βιβλίο, κάπως βαρύ. Μπορείς να μου φέρεις κάτι πιο ανάλαφρο;» Όπως αποδείχτηκε, το βιβλίο που είχε διαλέξει, υποθέτοντας ότι θα ήταν το τελευταίο που θα έπιανε στα χέρια του, ήταν μια γερμανική έκδοση των _Αδελφών Καραμαζόφ_ και στη δεδομένη κατάσταση δεν ήταν ό,τι καλύτερο γι’ αυτόν. Ήξερα ότι του άρεσαν τα αστυνομικά --ένας τοίχος της βιβλιοθήκης του ήταν γεμάτος αστυνομικά σε εκδόσεις Πένγκουιν με πράσινες ράχες, τα παλιά του αστυνομικά του Εd Mcbain και, τα πιο πρόσφατα, τα μυθιστορήματα του Έλμορ Λέοναρντς. Έτσι του πήγα _Το κορίτσι με το τατουάζ_ του Στιγκ Λάρσον. Μάλιστα αυτό προκάλεσε μια ζωηρή και πιπεράτη συζήτηση για το πόσα πολλά εξωσυζυγικά κρεβατώματα περιείχε το βιβλίο --«υπερβολικά πολλά», σύμφωνα με τον πατέρα μου.
Το τελευταίο μας αντίο σαν οικογένεια το δώσαμε σιωπηλοί, ένα κρύο πρωινό του Οκτώβρη στο Κοιμητήριο του Χαϊγκέιτ. Λίγο νωρίτερα, καθώς αγόραζα ένα μικρό μπουκέτο λουλούδια για να το αφήσω στον τάφο, ένιωσα μια ισχυρή ανάγκη να δώσω στον πατέρα μου, για τελευταία φορά, κάτι να έχει να διαβάζει --μου φαινόταν αδιανόητο το να μην έχει «ιδέες να αναπνεύσει». Αγόρασα το _London Review of Books_, με το οποίο συνεργαζόταν τακτικά σε όλη του τη ζωή και τώρα φιλοξενούσε τη νεκρολογία του, γραμμένη από τον φίλο του, τον Καρλ Μίλερ. Ακουμπήσαμε το τεύχος, φρεσκοτυπωμένο και διπλωμένο, πάνω στο φέρετρο και ύστερα ο νεκροθάφτης ολοκλήρωσε τη δουλειά του.

Το ελληνικό κείμενο από εδώ

Ολόκληρο το αγγλικό κείμενο, _Remembering Dad_, _Financial Time Magazine_ (19 Απριλίου 2013), εδώ


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2013)

Σε ευχαριστούμε. Παρότι κατέβασα να διαβάσω το πλήρες πρωτότυπο, πρέπει να ευχαριστήσουμε και τον μεταφραστή του ελληνικού ιστολογίου που νομίζω ότι έχει κάνει καλή δουλειά από μια ματιά που έριξα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 26, 2013)

Μου άρεσε το *ατραγούδιστη *μούσα. Την αισθάνομαι κάπως σαν νοηματική αντίφαση.


----------



## sarant (May 1, 2013)

Διαβάζω στο Βήμα ότι πέθανε στις 30 Απριλίου ο φιλόλογος Παναγιώτης Εμμανουηλίδης, 
συγγραφέας πολλών γλωσσικών βοηθημάτων. Δυο βιβλία του είχαν παρουσιαστεί και εδώ, όπως και στο ιστολόγιομ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2013)

*Sławomir Mrożek* (29 June 1930 – 15 August 2013)


Προσθήκη nickel:
Σλαβομίρ Μρόζεκ
http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?pa...gh=&OrigLang=&PagesFrom=&PagesTo=&avail_stat=


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2013)

*Νίκος Μάργαρης* (1943-2013)


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2013)

"Εξελέγει"...."Άτομο «μεγαλύτερο από τη ζωή»"... Α-μάν!


----------



## Marinos (Aug 30, 2013)

Πέθανε σε ηλικία 74 ετών ο Ιρλανδός ποιητής, Σέιμους Χίνι


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2013)

22 December 2011

He is one of Queen’s University’s best-known graduates. He even has a library at the Belfast campus named after him.

But when Seamus Heaney decided to donate his collection of literary papers — estimated to be worth millions — he chose to give them to the National Library of Ireland in Dublin.

The Nobel Laureate, who hails from Co Londonderry but now lives in Dublin, presented the collection which spans his literary career at a reception in the city.

The world-renowned poet personally packed up 12 boxes of his manuscripts and notebooks containing draft poems and essays.

And he drove from his home in Dublin to the National Library yesterday with his son Michael to deliver them.

Seamus Heaney, (72), handed the library this priceless collection of his literary archive free of charge — having admitted that he could have earned a fortune if he had put it up for international auction.

“I had no qualms about it,” he said. [...]
http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...in-but-we-dont-mind-insists-qub-28694856.html

Έτσι, σαν μια αποχαιρετιστήρια νότα, για να υπάρχει και το όνομά του στη γλώσσα του.


----------



## Earion (Aug 30, 2013)

Πολύ καλός και σαν μεταφραστής. Δοκίμασε την πένα του στον Μπεόγουλφ με επιτυχία, και θα μπορούσε και με τον Όμηρο να καταπιαστεί (ιδίως με την Οδύσσεια, που του άρεσε περισσότερο). Αγαπούσε την Ελλάδα κι ερχόταν για επισκέψεις. Ας θυμηθούμε ότι όταν πήρε το Νόμπελ ήταν χαμένος κάπου στην Πύλο (;) και τον αναζητούσε όλη η υφήλιος.


----------



## arberlis† (Aug 30, 2013)

In memorian Seamus Heaney με ένα δικό του πολύ ωραίο ποίημα:

Stone from Delphi

To be carried back to the shrine some dawn
when the sea spreads its far sun-crops to the south
and I make a morning offering again:
_that I may escape the miasma of spilled blood,
govern the tongue, fear hybris, fear the god
until he speaks in my untrammelled mouth._


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Γιά κοίτα! Νόμιζα ότι είχες κάνει λάθος το _hubris_. Κι όμως...

*hybris */haɪbrɪs/
[ad. Gr. ὕβρις.] 
= hubris. 
   1920 _Public Opinion_ 27 Aug. 195/2 During one of these the oppressor, possessed of place and power, imagined in his hybris, that he might extend his arm across the ocean.    1929 _Encycl. Brit._ XXII. 53/1 Themis is the servant or companion of Zeus.‥ Her opposite is Hybris (ὕβρις), insolent encroachment upon the rights of others.    1949 _Horizon_ Aug. 87 Hybris means believing that you are a god, i.e., that you cannot suffer; pride means a defiant attempt to become a god.    1969 _Commonweal_ 22 Aug. 524 America, like all earlier empires, is going to march to the brink of hybris and plunge in.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 31, 2013)

Κρίμα! Πολύ μεγάλος και αγαπημένος μου ποιητής!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2013)

*David Frost* (1939-2013). «Ο άνθρωπος που μίλησε για όλα με τον Νίξον...»


----------



## rogne (Sep 5, 2013)

Εργάτες του λόγου με ευρύτερη έννοια:

Αχιλλέας Παναγούλης
Πέτρος Σταθάτος


----------



## Earion (Sep 8, 2013)

Σημείωμα του Μανώλη Πιμπλή στα Νέα (7/8.9.2013) για τον Ιρλανδό νομπελίστα και τη σχέση του με την Ελλάδα και τον ελληνικό πολιτισμό.

Σέιμους Χίνι: Από τον Ευριπίδη στο αιματοβαμμένο Μπέλφαστ

«Πρέπει να πω ότι στους Δελφούς νιώθω σαν στο σπίτι μου. Ο τόπος με βάζει στον πειρασμό να τον θεωρήσω γενέθλιο --ίσως γιατί ένας από τους πρώτους ήχους που άκουσα στη ζωή μου προερχόταν από μια παλιά νεραντλία που υπήρχε στην αυλή του σπιτιού μας. Κάθε φορά που κάποιος αντλούσε νερό, ανεβοκατεβάζοντας τη μανιβέλα, εγώ άκουγα την πανάρχαιη λέξη "ομ-φα-λός", "ομ-φα-λός"». 
Έτσι ξεκίνησε ο Σέιμους Χίνι την ομιλία του στο Διεθνές Λογοτεχνικό Συμπόσιο των Δελφών, το 2004, με θέμα «Η ελληνική εμπειρία». Και βέβαια δεν έμεινε εκεί: «Όμως και στην Ελλάδα νιώθω σαν στο σπίτι μου, ίσως γιατί θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ποιητικό γιο του Ησίοδου, αφού στην πραγματική ζωή ο πατέρας μου ήταν ένας αγρότης κι ένα από τα πρώτα μου ποιήματα είχε τον τίτλο "Ο προσωπικός μου Ελικώνας". Όμως θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου και γιο του Ερμή, γιατί ο Ερμής ήταν ο θεός των πορθμέων, των ταξιδιωτών, των αγορών, των διασταυρώσεων. Ο Ερμής με το καπέλο του, το κηρύκειο και τα σανδάλια, ήταν ίδιος με τον πατέρα μου, έναν κτηνοτρόφο που κάθε εβδομάδα πήγαινε τα ζώα του στο παζάρι, φορώντας σανδάλια κι ένα πλατύγυρο καπέλο και κρατώντας πάντα μπαστούνι». 

Στο συμπόσιο εκείνο ξένοι πεζογράφοι και ποιητές μιλούσαν για τον εαυτό τους σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα. Τα κείμενα αργότερα συγκρότησαν και έναν μικρό τόμο με τίτλο «Η ελληνική εμπειρία», που κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις Νεφέλη σε επιμέλεια Κίρκης Κεφαλέα. Η ομιλία του Χίνι (μεταφράστηκε από την Κατερίνα Σχινά) υπήρξε από τις πλέον αξιοσημείωτες, καθώς η δική του «ελληνική εμπειρία» υπήρξε, όπως είπε, «μαγική». Ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον είχε η σύνδεση που έκανε με τα γεγονότα της Ιρλανδίας: «Όσα κατά καιρούς έχω διαβάσει και έχω γράψει μου έχουν αποδείξει ότι από τη λογοτεχνία, την τέχνη και την ιστορία της κλασικής περιόδου μπορεί να αντληθεί μεγάλη ψυχική, πολιτική και καλλιτεχνική δύναμη. Ότι εκεί εδρεύουν η ενέργεια και η έμπνευση. Με άλλα λόγια: η πρόκληση του ανθρωπισμού διατηρεί την ισχύ της. Πάρτε για παράδειγμα το χαρακτήρα του Νεοπτόλεμου στον "Φιλοκτήτη" του Σοφοκλή: ο Νεοπτόλεμος αποδείχθηκε για μένα καλός σύντροφος, όταν επιχείρησα μια διασκευή του έργου για έναν ιρλανδικό θίασο το 1990. Όπως και πολλοί άλλοι Ιρλανδοί συγγραφείς, πιέστηκα κατά καιρούς να ενταχθώ στη μία ή στην άλλη πολιτική ομάδα. Όμως, ακόμη κι αν ήμουν σύμφωνος με την ιδεολογική θέση κάποιας από αυτές, αισθανόμουν ότι αν στρατευόμουν στις τάξεις της θα πρόδιδα κάποια εσωτερική συγγραφική επιταγή να παραμείνω ανεξάρτητος. Ήταν λοιπόν μια γνήσια απελευθερωτική εμπειρία η συνάντηση με τον Νεοπτόλεμο, γιατί αμέσως αναγνώρισα την τραγική θέση στην οποία βρισκόταν. Ταυτίστηκα με τον διχασμό του ανάμεσα στην επιθυμία να διατηρήσει τον αυτοσεβασμό του και στην επιθυμία να είναι πιστός στις επιταγές της πατρίδας του. Ο Νεοπτόλεμος βρέθηκε αντιμέτωπος με ένα ηθικό δίλημμα: από τη μια η ανθρωπιά του τον καλούσε να μην προδώσει τον φίλο του, Φιλοκτήτη, και από την άλλη η στρατιωτική του τιμή επέτασσε να υπακούσει τον Οδυσσέα, ο οποίος απαιτούσε από εκείνον να εξαπατήσει τον Φιλοκτήτη. Θα έσωζε την ψυχή του αρνούμενος να υποταχθεί ή θα την πρόδινε εις όφελος της εν όπλοις αλληλεγγύης; Ξαναζούσα, μέσω ενός κλασικού έργου, το τραγικό δίλημμα που είχα βιώσει ιδιωτικά».

Στην ίδια ομιλία όμως έδειξε πόσο στενά παρακολουθούσε και τη σύγχρονη Ελλάδα:

«Όσο περνούν τα χρόνια με ενδιαφέρει όλο και περισσότερο η προσπάθεια των σύγχρονων Ελλήνων ποιητών να γεφυρώσουν το χάσμα, να συνδέσουν την αρχαία Ελλάδα με το ελληνικό έθνος που αναδύθηκε μετά το 1821. Έχοντας ζήσει όλη μου τη ζωή σε μια χώρα της οποίας η ταυτότητα αντλεί πολλά στοιχεία από τον αρχαίο κελτικό και τον πρώιμο χριστιανικό πολιτισμό, αλλά που σήμερα λειτουργεί και αυτή ευκαιριακά σε ένα ευρύτατα αγνωστικιστικό, καταναλωτικό σύμπαν παγκοσμιοποιημένου καπιταλισμού, διακρίνω πολλά κοινά με τη σύγχρονη Ελλάδα. Έχω διαβάσει με ενδιαφέρον τα σχετικά με την άνοδο και την πτώση της Μεγάλης Ιδέας. Γνωρίζω τα δεινά της Ελλάδας στη διάρκεια της γερμανικής κατοχής, του εμφυλίου πολέμου, της δικτατορίας των συνταγματαρχών. Νιώθω ευγνωμοσύνη για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο οι απογοητεύσεις της σύγχρονης εποχής διαθλώνται στα ποιήματα που έγραψε ο Σεφέρης στην Κύπρο τη δεκαετία του '50, όπου το ενδιάμεσο υλικό αντλείται όχι μόνο από τον Ευριπίδη αλλά και από τα χριστιανικά απόκρυφα. Ευγνωμοσύνη για ανάλογες διαθλάσεις στα ποιήματα που έγραψε ο Καβάφης στην Αλεξάνδρεια, χρόνια πριν. Για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο ο Ρίτσος ξαναδουλεύει τους μύθους επιχειρώντας μια κριτική του σύγχρονου πολιτικού βίου (...)»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2013)

*Marcel Reich-Ranicki* (1920-2013)

*Πέθανε ο «Πάπας της κριτικής» Μαρσέλ Ράιχ Ρανίτσκι*

Ηταν ο μόνος διεθνώς γνωστός γερμανός λογοτεχνικός κριτικός και ένας από τους ελάχιστους που έγιναν πολύ γνωστοί διεθνώς ως κριτικοί τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες. Ο Μαρσέλ Ράιχ Ρανίτσκι (φωτογραφία), ο αποκαλούμενος και «Πάπας της κριτικής», πέθανε χθες στη Φρανκφούρτη σε ηλικία 93 ετών. Διατέλεσε από τη δεκαετία του '70 επικεφαλής των σελίδων βιβλίου της «Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung», ενώ διατήρησε και μια ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλή τηλεοπτική εκπομπή, το «Λογοτεχνικό Κουαρτέτο», από το 1988 έως το 2001. Δεν χαριζόταν και συχνά δοκίμασαν τις βολές του συγγραφείς όπως οι Πέτερ Χάντκε, Γκίντερ Γκρας και Μάρτιν Βάλζερ. Στους λογοτεχνικούς κύκλους είχε το παρατσούκλι «Ο εκτελεστής». Γεννήθηκε στην Πολωνία από γερμανοεβραίους γονείς, αλλά παιδί ακόμη εγκαταστάθηκε στο Βερολίνο. Του έμελλε όμως να ξαναδεί την Πολωνία ως εκτοπισμένος από τους Ναζί και ως έγκλειστος στο γκέτο της Βαρσοβίας. Την περιπετειώδη ζωή του την αφηγήθηκε στο μόνο βιβλίο που έγραψε ο ίδιος, το «Η ζωή μου», που πούλησε 1,5 εκατ. αντίτυπα στη Γερμανία - κυκλοφορεί και στα ελληνικά από τις εκδ. Ινδικτος. 

Πηγή: _Τα Νέα_


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2013)

Απορία: πώς μπορούμε να ξέρουμε από την ορθογραφία του ονόματος ότι είναι «Ρανίτσκι» και όχι «Ρανίκι»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2013)

Δεν μπορείς· πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι ο συγκεκριμένος αποφάσισε να διατηρήσει και κατάφερε να επιβάλει την πολωνική προφορά του ονόματός του.

Πάντως, επειδή είχε τύχει να παρακολουθήσω πολλές εκπομπές του στην τηλεόραση (βασικά: το επεδίωκα), ήταν ένα απίστευτα μορφωμένο και κοφτερό μυαλό. Το «Λογοτεχνικό κουαρτέτο» ήταν απλώς τεράστια εκπομπή.


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2013)

Κατάλαβα. Είναι το ίδιο που κινδυνεύεις να πάθεις με τους Σέρβους. Επειδή στη Δύση δεν έχουν το ειδικό γράμμα ć, κινδυνεύεις να προφέρεις «Μιλόσεβικ» (Milosevic) αντί «Μιλόσεβιτς». Και, άντε, αυτόν τον ξέρεις. Άλλους;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2013)

Μα είναι πολύ συνηθισμένα π.χ. σε αμερικάνικα ριάλιτι σόου αυτά τα Μιλόσεβικ και Τζανόσεβικ κλπ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2013)

...
Και τα -owski που γίνονται -άουσκι, και τα Schwarz- που γίνονται Σουόρτσ-, και τα Jo- που γίνονται Τζο- (π.χ. η Σκάρλετ, όχι πάντα όμως), και τα -igno που γίνονται -ίγκνο και... και... και... και σχεδόν όλα τα ξενόφερτα που εξαμερικανίζονται όταν δεν ταιριάζουν με την πιο συνηθισμένη αμερικάνικη προφορά ή δεν έχουν καθιερωθεί για κάποιο λόγο με τη σωστή (π.χ. Klein = Κλάιν· από την άλλη όμως -stein = -στιν, συνήθως). 

Τι, μόνο εμείς έχουμε Μήτσο τελωνειακό ή ληξίαρχο, ονοματοδότη; Έχουν και οι Αμερικανοί, τον Τζιμάρα, και οι Ιταλοί τον Πεπίνο Τραντιτόρε, και οι Ισπανοί τον Ραμόν Χαμόν, και οι Γάλλοι που *ληγοτονιζούν τους *παντές, *εξαπαντός.
Και οι Τσέχοι τον καλό στρατιώτη Σβέικ, με τις Σβετλανάρες του.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 16, 2013)

Πέθανε ο Γιώργος Χουρμουζιάδης.
Φαίνεται πως ήρθε η ώρα να πάρει τον δρόμο του μεταξιού*
Ανάμεσα στα πολλά για τα οποία θα τον θυμούνται οι επόμενες γενιές, η μυστηριώδης Πινακίδα του Δισπηλιού


*Δια στόματος του ιδίου: 
Γεννήθηκα στη Θεσσαλονίκη και θα ήθελα να πεθάνω στην Κεντρική Ασία, ακριβώς πάνω στο Δρόμο του Μεταξιού. Άρχισα να γράφω από οκτώ χρονώ. Στην αρχή έγραφα κρυφά, προσευχές και βωμολοχίες. Ύστερα εκθέσεις ιδεών, ποιήματα. Αποπειράθηκα να γράψω κι ένα μυθιστόρημα: "Το κορίτσι με τα γκρίζα μαλλιά". Από τότε δε σταμάτησα να γράφω παντού και τα πάντα. Διηγήματα, θεατρικά μονόπρακτα, σενάρια, αρχαιολογικά άρθρα, βιβλιοκρισίες, διαλέξεις, δοκίμια, ευθυμογραφήματα, συστατικές επιστολές, εγκυκλοπαιδικά λήμματα, ανακοινώσεις για επιστημονικά συνέδρια, πολιτικές προκηρύξεις και πολιτικά άρθρα, επιφυλλίδες σε εφημερίδες, στίχους για λαϊκά τραγούδια, χαιρετισμούς για πολιτικές συγκεντρώσεις, ακόμα και για ένα γάμο στο Ασχαμπάτ, όπου με είχανε καλέσει, όταν επισκέφτηκα το Τουρκμενιστάν. Έγραψα εισηγητικές εκθέσεις για διδακτορικές διατριβές και εκλογές καθηγητών, κείμενα διαφημίσεων, "αγορεύσεις" για τη βουλή, κατ' αρχήν και κατ' άρθρον. Έγραψα και δυο επικήδειους, έναν για τον Κίτσο Μακρή και έναν για τον Μανόλη Ανδρόνικο! Και σε έναν τοίχο, όταν ήμουνα πρόσκοπος, έγραψα με μεγάλα κόκκινα γράμματα "Σ' αγαπώ".
Κι όσο περνάει ο καιρός γράφω ασταμάτητα, γιατί εκείνο που θέλω να γράψω δεν το έγραψα ακόμα! Κι όταν πια δεν έχω τι άλλο να γράψω θα πάρω το Δρόμο του Μεταξιού!


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...
> *Δια στόματος του ιδίου:
> ... Από τότε δε σταμάτησα να γράφω παντού και τα πάντα ... ακόμα και για ένα γάμο στο Ασχαμπάτ, όπου με είχανε καλέσει, όταν επισκέφτηκα το Τουρκμενιστάν. ...



Ayrylsa - Ashkhabad






Όπως πολλοί παραδοσιακοί μουσικοί σε όλο τον κόσμο, παίζοντας σε γάμους ξεκίνησαν κι αυτοί την καριέρα τους.

Ashkhabad is the capital of Turkmenistan and its cultural heart. The city's finest musicians have come together and called themselves Ashkhabad, a word which derives from the Persian language and means CITY OF LOVE. 
https://realworldrecords.com/artist/350/ashkhabad/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2013)

*Doris Lessing (1919-2013)*

youtube videos


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2013)

...
Farewell to Shikasta, this broken Earth, and greetings to Canopus.


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2013)

...
*Πέθανε η Μαριέτα Ριάλδη*

Έφυγε από τη ζωή μία σημαντική προσωπικότητα του σύγχρονου ελληνικού θεάτρου, η ηθοποιός, σκηνοθέτης και συγγραφέας Μαριέτα Ριάλδη, σε ηλικία 72 ετών.
[...]

«Σώπα, μη μιλάς» του Αζίζ Νεσίν σε απαγγελία της Μαριέτας Ριάλδη






Σώπα, μη μιλάς, είναι ντροπή
κόψ' τη φωνή σου 
σώπασε επιτέλους
κι αν ο λόγος είναι άργυρος
η σιωπή είναι χρυσός
...
Κατάπιαμε τη γλώσσα μας.
Στόμα έχουμε και μιλιά δεν έχουμε.
Φτιάξαμε το σύλλογο του "Σώπα"
και μαζευτήκαμε πολλοί
μία πολιτεία ολόκληρη, 
μια δύναμη μεγάλη, αλλά μουγκή!
...
ανάμεσα σε λυγμούς και σε παροξυσμούς κρατώ τη γλώσσα μου,
γιατί νομίζω πως θα 'ρθει η στιγμή που δεν θα αντέξω
και θα ξεσπάσω και δεν θα φοβηθώ και θα ελπίζω 
και κάθε στιγμή το λαρύγγι μου θα γεμίζω με ένα φθόγγο, 
με έναν ψίθυρο, με ένα τραύλισμα, με μια κραυγή που θα μου λέει: 
ΜΙΛΑ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2013)

Η απαγγελία και εδώ: Speech is silver, silence is gold


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2013)

Βιογραφικό της Μαριέττας Ριάλδη (με πολύ άστοχο, κτγμ, τίτλο)


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> (με πολύ άστοχο, κτγμ, τίτλο)



Ε, ναι, εντελώς· ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις που θα ίσχυε αυτό που υπονοεί η φράση, η οποία δεν δηλώνει απλά και μόνο τον τόπο καταγωγής ή κατοικίας, θα ήταν απρεπές να το γράψεις αυτή την ώρα.

Τιτλατζή, φάουλ. :down:


----------



## bernardina (Dec 14, 2013)

Μας αποχαιρέτισε και ο Κάρολος Τσίζεκ.
Γραφίστας, ζωγράφος, μεταφραστής, ποιητής, πεζογράφος, δάσκαλος ιταλικών επί χρόνια στο Πανεπιστήμιο, ο Τσίζεκ αναδείχθηκε σε εμβληματική φυσιογνωμία της καλλιτεχνικής και πνευματικής ζωής της Θεσσαλονίκης από τα πρώτα μετακατοχικά χρόνια μέχρι τις μέρες μας.

Πριν από λίγο καιρό είχε κυκλοφορήσει από τις εκδόσεις Κίχλη η Λιμνοθάλασσα της Γεωργικής Σχολής


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2014)

Πέθανε ο Amiri Baraka. "Κάτι μου λέει αυτό τ' όνομα, αλλά τι;" σκέφτηκα. Ψάχνω και μαθαίνω πως είναι ο πρώην LeRoi Jones. Έτσι πες το, βρε παιδί μου! Όχι πως είχα διαβάσει τίποτε άλλο εκτός από το κείμενό του στη ράχη του LP John Coltrane, _Live at Birdland_. Ένας παλιός φίλος (πέθανε νέος) μού έλεγε τότε: "Η πρώτη φορά που δεν βαρέθηκα να διαβάσω τα σχόλια του άλμπουμ!"

One of the most baffling things about America is that despite its essentially vile profile, so much beauty continues to exist here. Perhaps it's as so many thinkers have said, that it is because of the vileness, or call it adversity, that such beauty does exist. (As balance?)

Thinking along these lines, even the title of this album can be rendered "symbolic" and more directly meaningful. John Coltrane Live At Birdland. To me, Birdland is only America in microcosm, and we know how high the mortality rate is for artists in this instant tomb. Yet, the title tells us that John Coltrane is there live. In this tiny America where the most delirious happiness can only be caused by the dollar, a man continues to make daring reference to some other kind of thought. Impossible? Listen to I Want To Talk About You.

Coltrane apparently doesn't need an ivory tower. Now that he is a master, and the slightest sound from his instrument is valuable, he is able, literally, to make his statements anywhere. Birdland included. It does not seem to matter to him (nor should it) that hovering in the background are people and artifacts that have no more to do with his music than silence.

But now I forget why I went off into this direction. Nightclubs are, finally, nightclubs. And their value is that even though they are raised or opened strictly for gain (and not the musician's) if we go to them and are able to sit, as I was for this session, and hold on, if it is a master we are listening to, we are very likely to be moved beyond the pettiness and stupidity of our beautiful enemies. John Coltrane can do this for us. He has done it for me many times, and his music is one of the reasons suicide seems so boring.

There are three numbers on the album that were recorded Live at Birdland, Afro-Blue, I Want To Talk About You, and The Promise. And while some of the non-musical hysteria has vanished from the recording, that is, after riding a subway through New York's bowels, and that subway full of all the things any man should expect to find in some thing's bowels, and then coming up stairs, to the street, and walking slowly, head down, through the traffic and failure that does shape the area, and then entering "The Jazz Corner Of The World" (a temple erected in praise of what God?), and then finally amidst that noise and glare to hear a man destroy all of it, completely, like Sodom, with just the first few notes from his horn, your "critical" sense can be erased completely, and that experience can place you somewhere a long way off from anything ugly. Still, what was of musical value that I heard that night does remain, and the emotions ... some of them completely new ... that I experience at each "objective" rehearing of this music are as valuable as anything else I know about. And all of this is on this record, and the studio pieces, Alabama and Your Lady, are among the strongest efforts on the album.

But since records, recorded "Live" or otherwise, are artifacts, that is the way they should be talked about. The few people who were at Birdland the night of October 8 who really heard what Coltrane, Jones, Tyner and Garrison were doing will probably tell you, if you ever run into them, just "exactly" what went on, and how we all reacted. I wish I had a list of all those people so that interested parties could call them and get the whole story, but then, almost anyone who's heard John and the others at a nightclub or some kind of live performance has got stories of their own. I know I've got a lot of them.

But in terms of the artifact, what you're holding in your hand now, I would say first of all, if you can hear, you're going to be moved. Afro-Blue, the long tune of the album, is in the tradition of all the African-Indian-Latin flavored pieces Trane has done on soprano, since picking up that horn and reclaiming it as a jazz instrument. (In this sense The Promise is in that same genre.) Even though the head-melody is simple and song-like, it is a song given by making what feels to me like an almost unintelligible lyricism suddenly marvelously intelligible. McCoy Tyner too, who is the polished formalist of the group, makes his less cautious lyrical statements on this, but driven, almost harassed, as Trane is too, by the mad ritual drama that Elvin Jones taunts them with. There is no way to "describe" Elvin's playing, or, I would suppose, Elvin himself. The long tag of Afro-Blue, with Elvin thrashing and cursing beneath Trane's line, is unbelievable. Beautiful has nothing to do with it, but it is. (I got up and danced while writing these notes, screaming at Elvin to cool it.) You feel when this is finished, amidst the crashing cymbals, bombarded tomtoms, and above it all Coltrane's soprano singing like any song you can remember, that it really did not have to end at all, that this music could have gone on and on like the wild pulse of all living.

Trane did Billy Eckstine's I Want To Talk About You some years ago, but I don't think it's any news that his style has changed a great deal since then, and so this Talk is something completely different. It is now a virtuoso tenor piece (and the tenor is still Trane's "real" instrument) and instead of the simplistic though touching note-for-note replay of the ballad's line, on this performance each note is tested given a slight tremolo or emotional vibrato (note to chord to scale reference), which makes it seem as if each one of the notes is given the possibility of "infinite" qualification, i.e., scalar or chordal, expansion, "threatening" us with those "sheets of sound," but also proving that the ballad as it was written was only the beginning of the story. The tag on this is an unaccompanied solo of Trane's that is a tenor lesson-performance that seems to get more precisely stated with each rehearing.

If you have heard Slow Dance or After The Rain, then you might be prepared for the kind of feeling that Alabama carries. I didn't realize until now what a beautiful word Alabama is. That is one function of art, to reveal beauty, common or uncommon, uncommonly. And that's what Trane does. Bob Thiele asked Trane if the title "had any significance to today's problems." I suppose he meant literally. Coltrane answered, "It represents, musically, something that I saw down there translated into music from inside me." Which is to say, Listen. And what we're given is a slow delicate introspective sadness, almost hopelessness, except for Elvin, rising in the background like something out of nature ... a fattening thunder, storm clouds or jungle war clouds. The whole is a frightening emotional portrait of some place, in these musicians' feelings. If that "real" Alabama was the catalyst, more power to it, and may it be this beautiful, even in its destruction.

Your Lady is the sweetest song in the album. And it is pure song, say, as an accompaniment for some very elegant uptown song and dance man. Elvin Jones' heavy tingling parallel counterpoint sweeps the line along, and the way he is able to solo constantly beneath Trane's flights, commenting, extending, or just going off on his own, is a very important part of the total sound and effect of this Coltrane group. Jimmy Garrison's constancy and power, which must be fantastic to support, stimulate and push this group of powerful (and diverse) personalities, is already almost legendary. On tunes like Lady or Afro-Blue Garrison's bass booms so symmetrically and steadily and emotionally, and again, with such strength, that one wild guess that he must be able to tear safes open with his fingers.

All the music on this album is Live, whether it was recorded above drinking and talk at Birdland, in the studio. There is a daringly human quality to John Coltrane's music that makes itself felt, wherever he records. If you can hear, this music will make you think of a lot of weird and wonderful things. You might even become one of them.

Leroi Jones

[Original Liner Notes From Live At Birdland, AS-50]

Μαέστρο, μουσική!


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 11, 2014)

Ήταν ωραίος ο Αμίρι Μπαράκα! 

http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poem/171262


----------



## rogne (Mar 22, 2014)

Κωστής Παπαγιώργης (1947-2014)


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2014)

Μου άρεσε το εξής μέρος σχολίου: Μνημειώδης ο αφορισμός σου "Ο Ολυμπιακός δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από μια αντιπαναθηναϊκή ορδή". :) Εργάτης του λόγου, σίγουρα, ο Παπαγιώργης.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 2, 2014)

« ...à la question "l'Europe est-elle née au Moyen Age ?", Jacques Le Goff n'apporte qu'une réponse, en forme de boîte à idées pour europhiles : "Oui, et c'est une bonne nouvelle". »

Πλήρης ημερών εγκατέλειψε τον μάταιο κόσμο μας ο Ζακ Λε Γκοφφ, ένας από τους σπουδαιότερους Γάλλους ιστορικούς του Μεσαίωνα. Παραθέτω το σύντομο κείμενο που έγραψα στη σελίδα μου στο ΦΜΠ με τη δυσάρεστη αυτή αφορμή.

«Στις προσπάθειές μου να κατανοήσω τον δυτικό Μεσαίωνα δύο είναι τα ονόματα που οφείλω να μνημονεύσω πρώτα: Ζωρζ Ντυμπύ και Ζακ Λε Γκοφφ. Πρέπει να ομολογήσω, βέβαια, ότι ως αναγνώστης είχα πάντα πιο θερμές σχέσεις με τον πρώτο. Ο Ντυμπύ έγραφε πιο λογοτεχνικά και συναισθηματικά. Και μας είχε χαρίσει εκείνο το καταπληκτικό βιβλιαράκι, το "_L'Histoire continue_", που έβγαζε τόση αγάπη για το αντικείμενο μελέτης του ιστορικού. Αν κάποιος ήθελε να εξετάσει τον Μεσαίωνα δίχως προκαταλήψεις, να καταλάβει τους πολλούς τρόπους με τους οποίους συνδέεται με την εποχή μας, αλλά και τον ιδιαίτερο χαρακτήρα του, ήταν αρκετό να διαβάσει το σύντομο αυτοβιογραφικό σύγγραμμα του Ντυμπύ για να βρεθεί σε καλό δρόμο.

Ο Λε Γκοφφ ήταν πάντα πιο καρτεσιανός, πιο ψυχρός με το αντικείμενό του. Συχνά αναρωτιόμουν αν αυτό οφειλόταν στην ισχυρή οικογενειακή παράδοση υπέρ του κοσμικού κράτους, στα όρια ίσως του αντικληρικαλισμού. Ωστόσο, ο Λε Γκοφφ ποτέ δεν υποτίμησε τη σημασία του θρησκευτικού στοιχείου στη μεσαιωνική κοινωνία. Πώς θα μπορούσε άλλωστε; Ανήκε κι εκείνος στη μεγάλη σχολή των Annales. Θεωρούσε ότι η Ιστορία των νοοτροπιών ήταν πολύ σημαντικότερη από την Ιστορία των γεγονότων για την κατανόηση της εξέλιξης των ανθρώπινων κοινωνιών. "_Η Ιστορία εξελίσσεται με βαθιές και συνεχείς κινήσεις, όχι με απότομες ρήξεις_". Οι πόλεμοι και τα "μεγάλα" γεγονότα δεν αποτελούν τους κινητήριους μοχλούς της Ιστορίας, απλώς επιταχύνουν ή καθυστερούν εξελίξεις και μεταλλάξεις που ωριμάζουν αργά.

Το έργο του Λε Γκοφφ είναι τεράστιο και πολύτιμο. Βοηθά τα μέγιστα να αντιληφθούμε τον τρόπο με τον οποίο σκέφτονταν κι αισθάνονταν οι άνθρωποι κατά το Μεσαίωνα, τον τρόπο οργάνωσης και λειτουργίας των κοινωνιών τους. Προκαλεί γόνιμους προβληματισμούς, θέτει χρήσιμα ερωτήματα.

Ξαναδιαβάζοντας παλιές συνεντεύξεις του, μαθαίνοντας στοιχεία της ζωής του, συνειδητοποιώ ότι, σε επίπεδο συναισθηματικής εκτίμησης, τον είχα αδικήσει. Το θάρρος και η τόλμη δεν του έλειψαν ποτέ στις επιλογές του. Αντίθετος στο καθεστώς του Βισύ, μέλος της Αντίστασης, αριστερός χωρίς να υποκύπτει σε ιδεοληψίες. Πάντα απαιτητικός στο έργο του, σε διαρκή αναζήτηση του ιδανικού περιβάλλοντος για την κατά το δυνατό δημιουργικότερη επιστημονική έρευνα. Και με το παράδοξο χαρακτηριστικό να μην έχει εκπονήσει διδακτορική διατριβή.

Τώρα πια έφυγε για να συναντήσει τον Σαρλ-Εντμόν Περρέν, τον Ανρί Πιρέν και τον Μαρκ Μπλοκ. Θα μας λείψει».


----------



## Earion (Apr 2, 2014)

Ένας «δράκος των ιστορικών σπουδών». Έτσι αποκαλούσαν οι φίλοι του αυτόν τον διανοούμενο, που τον κινούσε εσωτερικά κάτι που ο ίδιος αποκαλούσε «όρεξη για ιστορία». Ένας θεράποντας των μεσαιωνικών σπουδών με «αδηφάγο και ακόρεστη περιέργεια», που γνώριζε, όπως έγραψε ο Μαρκ Μπλοκ (του ο οποίου ο Λε Γκοφ ήταν κληρονόμος και θεωρούσε τον εαυτό του «μεταθανάτιο μαθητή του»), ότι «ο καλός ιστορικός μοιάζει με το δράκο του παραμυθιού: όταν μυρίζει ανθρώπινη σάρκα, ξέρει καλά ότι εκεί βρίσκεται το θήραμά του». Εξού και το ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον του Λε Γκοφ για τις κινήσεις του σώματος, για το γέλιο, τα δάκρυα, τα όνειρα, για την υλικότητα πραγμάτων, αλλά και το φαντασιακό των πολιτισμών, για το θρησκευτικό αλλά και το θαυμαστό. «Εξανθρωπολόγισε την ιστορία», λέει συνοψίζοντας ο Πιερ Νορά.

Μερικές πινελιές από τη Μοντ (Jacques Le Goff, mort d'un «ogre historien», 1 Απρ. 2014)


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 2, 2014)

http://www.tovima.gr/culture/article/?aid=579460

*Γιώργος Βελουδής 1935-2014*


----------



## Costas (Apr 17, 2014)

Πέθανε ο Γκαμπριέλ Γκαρσία Μάρκεζ (1927-2014).


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2014)

Το «Μάρκεζ» είναι κάποιο είδος προφύλαξης; Διότι Μάρκες προφέρεται και Μάρκες τον έχουν και οι Έλληνες εκδότες.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γκαμπριέλ_Γκαρσία_Μάρκες
http://biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=r...gh=&OrigLang=&PagesFrom=&PagesTo=&avail_stat=

Κατά τ' άλλα, είχε φύγει εδώ και πολλούς μήνες.


----------



## Costas (Apr 18, 2014)

Με ποια έννοια είχε φύγει εδώ και πολλούς μήνες; Εγώ διαβάζω ότι πέθανε στις 17 Απριλίου 2014.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2014)

Με την έννοια της γεροντικής άνοιας.


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Κατά τ' άλλα, είχε φύγει εδώ και πολλούς μήνες.





nickel said:


> Με την έννοια της γεροντικής άνοιας.


Xρονικό ενός προαναγγελθέντος θανάτου. Μακριά από μας.






"Mi Gabo, con él almorcé una vez al año en cualquier país, hasta el último momento."

~ Chavela Vargas

La Llorona - Chavela Vargas


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2014)

Πέθανε η συγγραφέας και ποιήτρια Μάγια Αγγέλου, σε ηλικία 86 ετών.

_Nothing so frightens me as writing, but nothing so satisfies me. It's like a swimmer in the [English] Channel: you face the stingrays and waves and cold and grease, and finally you reach the other shore, and you put your foot on the ground—Aaaahhhh!_


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2014)

Για την «κυρία Μάνια», τη Μάνια Καραϊτίδη των εκδόσεων Εστία, που έφυγε προχτές:

*Η κυρία Μάνια* του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου, Καθημερινή 3/6/14
Συνέντευξή της (του 2011, νομίζω) στη lifo


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2014)

*Πέθανε ο ιδρυτής τού εκδοτικού οίκου «Κάκτος» Οδυσσέας Χατζόπουλος*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/773778/article/epikairothta/ellada/pe8ane-o-ekdoths-odysseas-xatzopoylos


----------



## rogne (Jun 27, 2014)

Αλησμόνητες ανώνυμες μεταφράσεις των αρχαίων (από άμισθους φοιτητές, λέει ο θρύλος), σταθερή παρουσία στα πάνελ του Τριανταφυλλόπουλου, φλογερή προπαγάνδιση ακροδεξιών μύθων, προσωπικότητα γενικώς... Δεδικαίωται μεν, μόνο μη δικαιωθεί κιόλας.


----------



## Earion (Jun 27, 2014)

Η ευγένεια μας υποχρεώνει να στεκόμαστε με σεβασμό στο πρόσωπο του απελθόντος όσο είναι ανοιχτό ακόμη το μνήμα που θα τον δεχτεί. Μας υποδεικνύει ότι πρέπει να αφήσουμε να περάσει λίγο (εύλογα λίγο) διάστημα, για να είναι και η μεταγενέστερη κρίση μας για το πρόσωπο κατασταλαγμένη. Γι’ αυτό εγώ δεν θα ακολουθήσω τον rogne σήμερα σε όσα λέει. Θα αφήσω να περάσει η 1η Ιουλίου, η ημέρα της κηδείας, και θα θυμίσω έπειτα σ’ ετούτο εδώ το φόρουμ *μεταφραστών* ότι ο μεταστάς διέπραξε την πιο προσβλητική πράξη που μπορεί να υπάρξει προς την προσωπικότητα ενός μεταφραστή, να του στερήσει το ηθικό δικαίωμα της αναγνώρισης του κόπου του: όλα τα έργα των αρχαίων του Κάκτου, πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων, αποδίδονται σ’ ένα φάντασμα που έχει το όνομα «Φιλολογική Ομάδα Κάκτου»! Λίγα πράγματα με έχουν εξοργίσει περισσότερο σε αυτή τη ζωή. Ο ετάζων νεφρούς και καρδίας ας τον κρίνει, καθώς αποδίδει «εκάστω κατά τα έργα αυτού». Κι ας είναι ελαφρό το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2014)

...
*Δεδικαίωται ο αποθανών;*

«ὁ ἀποθανών ἀπήλλακται *τό λοιπόν* *τοῦ ἁμαρτάνειν* νεκρός κείμενος»


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 14, 2014)

Nadine Gordimer dies: http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/jul/14/nadine-gordimer-dies-90-johannesburg-nobel-prize


----------



## Costas (Aug 12, 2014)

Πέθανε ο σπουδαίος συγγραφέας και σινολόγος (μεταξύ άλλων) Pierre Ryckmans, γνωστός και ως Simon Leys. Στο νήμα για την Κίνα έχω περισσότερα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2014)

*Πέθανε σε ηλικία 107 ετών ο Εμμανουήλ Κριαράς*
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231342213

Ο σπάνιος αυτός άνθρωπος, ίσως ο σπανιότερος που ζούσε ανάμεσά μας, δεν βρίσκεται πλέον στη ζωή. Απεβίωσε σε ηλικία 108 ετών στο σπίτι του στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Μια σπουδαία προσωπικότητα που δεν σπατάλησε τη γενναιοδωρία της ζωής και του χρόνου. «Δεν ήλπιζα τόσο μακρά ζωή... Θυμάμαι, ξέρετε, τον κομήτη του Χάλεϊ, την εμφάνιση του Βενιζέλου, παρέστην – μικρό παιδί – σε ένοπλο συλλαλητήριο στην Κρήτη...». 
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.proswpa&id=35999

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Εμμανουήλ_Γ._Κριαράς


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2014)

Καλό κατευόδιο σε έναν σπουδαίο άνθρωπο για την ιστορία της ελληνικής γλώσσας.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 23, 2014)

Κάτι είχε ο φετινός Αύγουστος για τους υπεραιωνόβιους· την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είχε πεθάνει στα 102 του ο ακαδημαϊκός ιστορικός Μ. Σακελλαρίου, σε πλήρη διανοητική διαύγεια, όπως και ο Κριαράς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2014)

Στο μεταξύ, χθες συζητούσα με μια φίλη μου για το πόσο άσχημα νιώθει ένας ηλικιωμένος όταν δεν μπορεί να αυτοεξυπηρετηθεί ή πώς νιώθουν οι δικοί του αν τα χάσει και της ανέφερα τον Κριαρά, που στην ηλικία του φαίνεται μια χαρά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Παράλειψη που δεν κάναμε αναφορά στον Μιχάλη Σακελλαρίου. Να αφήσω μόνο ένα κομματάκι από το κείμενο του Ηλία Κανέλλη στα Νέα:

Με σπουδές στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και, αργότερα, στη Σορβόννη, ο Σακελλαρίου, μέσα στη μεταξική δικτατορία, δημοσίευσε το βιβλίο «Η Πελοπόννησος κατά την δευτέραν τουρκοκρατίαν (1715-1821)», εργασία που έμελλε να αποβεί καθοριστική όχι μόνο για τη δική του δουλειά αλλά και για την ελληνική ιστοριογραφία. Στον αντίποδα τής κατά Παπαρρηγόπουλο ανάγνωσης της ιστορίας, στον αντίποδα δηλαδή της αντίληψης για την «τρισχιλιετή συνέχεια» του έθνους, ο Σακελλαρίου αντιπαρέβαλε μέσα από την έρευνά του μια καινοφανή για την εποχή ανάγνωση. Η επανάσταση δεν ήταν αποτέλεσμα ούτε του κλήρου ούτε της παιδείας ούτε κάποιας ήδη διαμορφωμένης εθνικής συνείδησης. Η επανάσταση ήταν αποτέλεσμα του οικονομικού παράγοντα. Την υποκίνησε, δηλαδή, πρωτίστως το συμφέρον όσων τη χρηματοδότησαν και όσων συμμετείχαν, και τα υπόλοιπα ακολούθησαν.

Προφανώς, οι απόψεις του εκείνες επικρίθηκαν και ο ίδιος βρέθηκε να αντιμετωπίζει τις κατηγορίες του μαρξιστή και του αντιπάλου του έθνους. Αντιπαρήλθε τις κατηγορίες και τις διώξεις με τη μέθοδο, τη σκληρή δουλειά και την προσήλωση στον στόχο: να διαλύσει τους μύθους της εθνικοφροσύνης που ήταν αχρείαστοι στο έθνος. Του οφείλουν πολλά όσοι δεν θέλουν να ζουν με ψέματα.
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5150732/o-epanastaths-m-sakellarioy/


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> Η επανάσταση δεν ήταν αποτέλεσμα ούτε του κλήρου ούτε της παιδείας ούτε κάποιας ήδη διαμορφωμένης εθνικής συνείδησης. Η επανάσταση ήταν αποτέλεσμα του οικονομικού παράγοντα. Την υποκίνησε, δηλαδή, πρωτίστως το συμφέρον όσων τη χρηματοδότησαν και όσων συμμετείχαν, και τα υπόλοιπα ακολούθησαν.


Ως αναγνώστης που δεν έχω διαβάσει το βιβλίο (παράλειψή μου), θεωρώ ότι η σύνοψη αυτή είναι τόσο φτωχή, ώστε καλύτερα να μην την έκανε καθόλου. Κάποια πράγματα είτε τα αναπτύσσεις είτε τα αφήνεις στην ησυχία τους. [Είχε υποστηρίξει κανείς ότι η επανάσταση ήταν αποτέλεσμα του κλήρου; ή της "παιδείας";]


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2014)

Μια και ο λόγος για την "τρισχιλιετή", μήπως έχει διαβάσει κανείς ή έχει στην κατοχή του το The Ethnic Origin of Nations, του Anthony Smith?


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2014)

Ορίστε ένας πιο πλούσιος σύνδεσμος για τον Σακελλαρίου:
http://athensreviewofbooks.com/?p=1256#more-1256

(Για το βιβλίο του Σμιθ δεν έχω ιδέα. Μπορείς να το βρεις μεταχειρισμένο με 7 δολάρια, στο σπίτι σου.)


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2014)

Merci για το σύνδεσμο, θα το διαβάσω. (Δεν φαντάζομαι να χρειάζεται να σε πείσω για το πόσο μεγάλο είναι το συνολικό ποσό που σχηματίζουν τα βιβλία που θα μπορούσα να έχω στο σπίτι μου μεταχειρισμένα με 7 δολάρια...)


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2014)

Costas said:


> (Δεν φαντάζομαι να χρειάζεται να σε πείσω για το πόσο μεγάλο είναι το συνολικό ποσό που σχηματίζουν τα βιβλία που θα μπορούσα να έχω στο σπίτι μου μεταχειρισμένα με 7 δολάρια...)



Μόνο που αντικρίζουμε (κάποιοι, πια) το πρόβλημα του χωροχρόνου με μεγαλύτερο δέος από το πρόβλημα του χρήματος. Πέρασα τα παιδικά μου χρόνια με τα χρήματα να μη φτάνουν για να αγοράσω τα βιβλία που ήθελα να _διαβάσω_. Έπειτα, πέρασα πολλά χρόνια που δεν έφταναν τα χρήματα για να αγοράσω τα βιβλία που ήθελα να _έχω_. Τώρα, δυστυχώς, τα χρήματα είναι σπάνια το πρόβλημα... :-(


----------



## pidyo (Aug 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ορίστε ένας πιο πλούσιος σύνδεσμος για τον Σακελλαρίου:
> http://athensreviewofbooks.com/?p=1256#more-1256


Αυτό που λέει ο Παναγιωτόπουλος για τη μέχρι τέλους εργατικότητα, μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ, καθώς γνώριζα τον εκλιπόντα. Δούλευε μέχρι λίγες ημέρες πριν από τον θάνατό του. Στον υπολογιστή, που είχε μάθει να χειρίζεται τη δέκατη δεκαετία της ζωής του.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 23, 2014)

Costas said:


> Μια και ο λόγος για την "τρισχιλιετή", μήπως έχει διαβάσει κανείς ή έχει στην κατοχή του το The Ethnic Origin of Nations, του Anthony Smith?



Το βιβλίο του Smith είναι η κλασική μονογραφία του εθνοσυμβολισμού. Υπάρχει στο scribd.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τώρα, δυστυχώς, τα χρήματα είναι σπάνια το πρόβλημα... :-(



Θα τολμούσα να πω ότι δεν θα με ενοχλούσε ιδιαίτερα μια τέτοιου είδους δυστυχία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Θα τολμούσα να πω ότι δεν θα με ενοχλούσε ιδιαίτερα μια τέτοιου είδους δυστυχία.



You're quoting me out of context. Για βιβλία μιλάμε. Ξεκίνα με τα βιβλία στο Gutenberg. Υπάρχουν και σε εκλεκτά στησίματα για Kindle.
http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Category:Bookshelf


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Πέθανε σε ηλικία 107 ετών ο Εμμανουήλ Κριαράς*
> http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231342213


Ο χαιρετισμός του Εμμ. Κριαρά στην εκδήλωση για τα 50 χρόνια από τον θάνατο του Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδη και την ίδρυση του Ινστιτούτου Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών (Θεσσαλονίκη, Αίθουσα Τελετών Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής, 21 Νοεμβρίου 2009):


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ορίστε ένας πιο πλούσιος σύνδεσμος για τον Σακελλαρίου:
> http://athensreviewofbooks.com/?p=1256#more-1256


Πιο πλούσιος ναι, μα όχι για την _Πελοπόννησο_. Όσον αφορά πάλι το τρισχιλιετές, ο αρθρογράφος λέει: _"δεν είχε κανένα λόγο να μη βλέπει στον αρχαίο κόσμο το υπόβαθρο της νεοελληνικής ταυτότητας και ό,τι άλλο απορρέει εξ αυτού. Αξίζει στο σημείο αυτό να προσθέσουμε ότι μια τέτοια ιδέα, πέρα από την αναμφισβήτητη επιστημονική της ορθότητα, μπορεί να λειτουργεί και ανακουφιστικά σε καταστάσεις που συνήθως παράγουν αμφιθυμία."_



pidyo said:


> Το βιβλίο του Smith είναι η κλασική μονογραφία του εθνοσυμβολισμού. Υπάρχει στο scribd.


Ευχαριστώ, Πιδύε. Ωραίο το νήμα που είχες ανοίξει! Θα πάρω εθνοσυμβολισμό, μου πάει· οι μοντερνιστές μού φαίνονται ακραίοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> You're quoting me out of context.



That's the point of the remark.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 27, 2014)

P. D. James, 1920-2014.


----------



## Earion (Dec 6, 2014)

Μένης Κουμανταρέας (1931-2014)


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2014)

*Τα μακρυά δάχτυλα του Μένη Κουμανταρέα*
Ο Χρήστος Χωμενίδης, για τον συγγραφέα που έζησε όπως ήθελε δίχως να παρασύρεται από κανέναν συρμό
http://www.lifo.gr/team/apopseis/53693


----------



## Zazula (Dec 26, 2014)

http://www.aixmi.gr/index.php/o-ios-gia-ton-ser/


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2015)

Να το βάλουμε προεξαγγελτικά;...
An Algerian Author Fights Back Against a Fatwa
(DOREEN CARVAJAL / ΝΥΤ)
There are elements of the absurd about the plight of Kamel Daoud, whose debut novel reaped glowing reviews, literary honors and then, suddenly, demands for his execution.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 22, 2015)

Γιάννης Κοντός (ποιητής) 1943-2015


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 12, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακριβώς εργάτης του λόγου, αλλά μια μνεία πρέπει να του γίνει. 

http://dimartblog.com/2015/03/11/chronopoulos1/


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2015)

*Πέθανε ο Τέρι Πράτσετ στα 66 του*

Λονδίνο, Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο
Σε ηλικία 66 ετών πέθανε ο συγγραφέας Τέρι Πράτσετ, γνωστός από τα μυθιστορήματα της σειράς Discworld (του Κύκλου του Δισκόκοσμου).

Ο Πράτσετ έπασχε από πρώιμο Αλτσχάιμερ και είχε δηλώσει ότι ήταν υπέρ της υποβοηθούμενης αυτοκτονίας. Πέθανε στο σπίτι του, με τη γάτα του να κοιμάται στο κρεβάτι του και με την οικογένειά του στο πλάι του.

Ο Τέρι Πράτσετ γεννήθηκε το 1948 στο Μπάκινχαμσαϊρ. Εργάστηκε για αρκετά χρόνια ως δημοσιογράφος.

Το 1971 δημοσίευσε το πρώτο του μυθιστόρημα, The Carpet People. Το πρώτο βιβλίο της σειράς του Δισκόκοσμου, Το χρώμα της μαγείας, εκδόθηκε το 1983. Από το 1987 άρχισε να ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με τη συγγραφή.

Έχει γράψει περισσότερα από 70 βιβλία, πολλά από τα οποία είναι μυθιστορήματα του Discworld, ενώ είχε θεωρηθεί ιδιοφυΐα της χιουμοριστικής φανταστικής λογοτεχνίας.

Ολοκλήρωσε το τελευταίο του βιβλίο το καλοκαίρι του 2014.

Τα βιβλία του έχουν πουλήσει εκατομμύρια αντίτυπα σε όλο τον κόσμο.

Το 2009 έλαβε τον τίτλο του ιππότη (Sir) για τις υπηρεσίες του στη λογοτεχνία.

Την είδηση του θανάτου του επιβεβαίωσε ο εκδοτικός οίκος του συγγραφέα.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231392298


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2015)

...
Susan Sto Helit: You're saying that humans need fantasies to make life bearable?

DEATH: NO. HUMANS NEED FANTASY TO BE HUMAN. TO BE THE PLACE WHERE THE FALLING ANGEL MEETS THE RISING APE.

—With Tooth Fairies, Hogfathers?

—YES. AS PRACTICE, YOU HAVE TO START OUT LEARNING TO BELIEVE THE LITTLE LIES.

—So we can believe the big ones?

—YES. JUSTICE. MERCY. DUTY. THAT SORT OF THING.

—They're not the same at all!

—YOU THINK SO? THEN TAKE THE UNIVERSE AND GRIND IT DOWN TO THE FINEST POWDER AND SIEVE IT THROUGH THE FINEST SIEVE AND THEN SHOW ME ONE ATOM OF JUSTICE, ONE MOLECULE OF MERCY. AND YET... AND YET YOU TRY TO ACT AS IF THERE IS SOME IDEAL ORDER IN THE WORLD, AS IF THERE IS SOME... SOME RIGHTNESS IN THE UNIVERSE BY WHICH IT MAY BE JUDGED.

—Yes, but people have got to believe that, or what's the point?

—MY POINT EXACTLY. YOU NEED TO BELIEVE THINGS THAT AREN'T TRUE. HOW ELSE CAN THEY BECOME?








"Death comes to us all. When he came to Mort, he offered him a job." 
~ _Mort_, Terry Pratchett








DEATH comes to us all. When HE came to Terry Pratchett, HE offered him a job: to keep HIM and Albert company.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2015)

Sir Terry Pratchett, renowned fantasy author, dies aged 66

My hero: Terry Pratchett


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2015)

*Σε ηλικία 87 ετών πέθανε ο νομπελίστας συγγραφέας και ποιητής Γκύντερ Γκρας*

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231399658

Για το ποίημά του _Το όνειδος της Ευρώπης_:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11391-Europas-Schande-Το-όνειδος-της-Ευρώπης


----------



## rogne (Apr 13, 2015)

Πέθανε σήμερα και ο Εδουάρδο Γκαλεάνο: www.kathimerini.gr/811217/article/epikairothta/kosmos/pe8ane-o-entoyarnto-gkaleano

Και για τους ποδοσφαιρόφιλους: http://www.sport24.gr/football/Kosmos/to-podosfairo-exase-ton-gkaleano.3410452.html


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 20, 2015)

Η καινούργια έκδοση του VLC media player ονομάστηκε προς τιμήν του Pratchett:
VideoLAN and the VLC development team present VLC 2.2.1 "Terry Pratchett".


----------



## natandri (May 2, 2015)

Πέθανε, λίγους μήνες μετά την P.D. James και η Ruth Rendell.


----------



## azimuthios (May 17, 2015)

ΟΡΕΣΤΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΚΗΣ (1931-2015)


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2015)

Με καθυστέρηση θέλω να αποχαιρετίσω έναν παλιό γνώριμο, από τα χρόνια πριν τα παιδιά και την αυτοεξορία μου.

Ο *Δημήτρης Αρμάος*, με πλούσιο έργο, ήταν μόνο 56 χρονών. Πρόλαβα και τον είδα καλά και γελαστό σε κάποια μάζωξη μεταφραστών, πέρυσι; πρόπερσι; Να τον θυμούνται με αγάπη οι φίλοι του και οι δικοί του.


----------



## Costas (Jul 10, 2015)

Με καθυστέρηση και τυχαία έμαθα για το θάνατο, το Μάρτη, του θρησκειολόγου Walter Burkert [ελληνική βιβλιογραφία].


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2015)

Βρε Κώστα, το είδα και σκέφτηκα τί εργάτης του λόγου ήταν ο Ομάρ Σαρίφ (ΟΚ, είχε γράψει βιβλία για το μπριτζ).


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2015)

Πέθανε ο ζωγράφος και λογοτέχνης Νίκος Χουλιαράς (1940-2015)
(Ναυτεμπορική)

Διηγήματά του έχουν μεταφραστεί στα γαλλικά, τα ιταλικά, τα αγγλικά, τα σουηδικά και τα γερμανικά. Το μυθιστόρημά του «Ο Λούσιας» έγινε τηλεοπτική σειρά που μεταδόθηκε από την ΕΤ-1 το 1989. Το 1996 ήταν υποψήφιος για το Ευρωπαϊκό Αριστείο Λογοτεχνίας με το βιβλίο του «Στο σπίτι του εχθρού μου».

Βιβλία του (βιβλιονέτ)


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2015)

*Πέθανε ο Ανταίος Χρυσοστομίδης, δημοσιογράφος, συγγραφέας και μεταφραστής *
http://www.avgi.gr/article/5774957/pethane-o-antaios-xrusostomidis
www.biblionet.gr/author/722/Χρυσοστομίδης,_Ανταίος,_1952-


----------



## cougr (Aug 30, 2015)

Σε ηλικία 82 ετών πέθανε ο νευρολόγος και συγγραφέας Όλιβερ Σακς.

http://www.kathimerini.gr/829012/article/epikairothta/kosmos/pe8ane-o-neyrologos-oliver-saks


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2015)

cougr said:


> Σε ηλικία 82 ετών πέθανε ο νευρολόγος και συγγραφέας Όλιβερ Σακς.
> 
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/829012/article/epikairothta/kosmos/pe8ane-o-neyrologos-oliver-saks



*Musicked Down the Mountain: How Oliver Sacks Saved His Own Life by Literature and Song*

There came to my aid now melody, rhythm and music. Before crossing the stream, I had _muscled_ myself along — moving by main force, with my very strong arms. Now, so to speak, I was _musicked_ along. I did not contrive this. It happened to me. I fell into a rhythm, guided by a sort of marching or rowing song, sometimes the Volga Boatmen’s Song, sometimes a monotonous chant of my own, accompanied by these words _“Ohne Haste, ohne Rast! Ohne Haste, ohne Rast!” _(“Without haste, without rest”), with a strong heave on every _Haste_ and _Rast_. Never had Goethe’s words been put to better use!
[...]

It was only after chanting the song in a resonant and resounding bass for some time that I suddenly realized that I had forgotten the bull. Or, more accurately, I had forgotten my fear — partly seeing that it was no longer appropriate, partly that it had been absurd in the first place. I had no room now for this fear, or for any other fear, because I was filled to the brim with music. And even when it was not literally (audibly) music, there was the music of my muscle-orchestra playing — “the silent music of the body,” in Harvey’s lovely phrase. With this playing, the musicality of my motion, I myself became the music — “*You are the music, while the music lasts*.”


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2015)

Σπύρος Α. Βρετός

Η πολιτική κηδεία του θα γίνει τη Δευτέρα 7/9, στις 11 το πρωί, στο Α' Νεκροταφείο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2015)

Henning Mankell, Swedish crime writer, dies aged 67 (_The Telegraph_)

Έργα του στα ελληνικά


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2015)

Προχτές πέθανε ο René Girard.

*Stanford professor and eminent French theorist René Girard, member of the Académie Française, dies at 91*

A member of the prestigious Académie Française, René Girard was called "the new Darwin of the human sciences." His many books offered a bold, sweeping vision of human nature, human history and human destiny.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2015)

*Πέθανε σε ηλικία 69 ετών ο Γιάννης Κακουλίδης.* Ο γνωστός συγγραφέας άφησε την τελευταία του πνοή χτυπημένος από τον καρκίνο στο συκώτι και στον οισοφάγο. Είχε διαγνωσθεί με τη νόσο μόλις δύο εβδομάδες πριν...
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1500039340


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2016)

*Έφυγε από τη ζωή ο Στέφανος Στεφάνου*
ΟΛΓΑ ΣΕΛΛΑ, ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ 1/1/2015

Οι άνθρωποι του βιβλίου, αλλά και οι άνθρωποι των εφημερίδων τον γνώριζαν πολύ καλά, είχαν μάθει πολλά κοντά του εδώ και σαράντα χρόνια. Ο Στέφανος Στεφάνου, ο «πατριάρχης» των διορθωτών και των επιμελητών, έφυγε από τη ζωή ανήμερα την Πρωτοχρονιά, ήσυχα, στο σπίτι του, στα 90 του χρόνια, από ανακοπή.

Γεννήθηκε στο Σουφλί του Εβρου το 1926. Από τα χέρια του πέρασαν τα δοκίμια πολλών βιβλίων, επιστημονικών και λογοτεχνικών, μύρισε το αντιμόνιο των παλιών τυπογραφείων για χρόνια, δίδαξε πολλούς νεότερους -μέχρι το τέλος του-, υπερασπίστηκε με πάθος τη Δημοτική· αγάπησε τα όνειρα και τις ιδέες της Αριστεράς όταν δεν ήταν πολυτέλεια να είναι κανείς αριστερός και έζησε όλες τις περιπετειώδεις διαδρομές της· μετείχε, συμμετείχε, αναζητούσε πάντα· αγάπησε με πάθος τη ζωή, τους ανθρώπους και τα έργα των ανθρώπων, την επικοινωνία, τις συνομιλίες, την ορθή σκέψη, τον γραπτό λόγο, τον Λόγο.

Δύο χρόνια πριν, από τις εκδόσεις «Θεμέλιο» κυκλοφόρησε ένα βιβλίο που ήταν αποκλειστικά δικό του: «Ενας απ' τους πολλούς της ελληνικής Αριστεράς». Στις σελίδες του δεν καταγράφεται μόνο η προσωπική του διαδρομή. Καταγράφεται ο τρόπος που ήξερε πολύ καλά να θυμάται και να αποτιμά τα πράγματα ο Στέφανος Στεφάνου, ο τρόπος που παρατηρούσε τις στιγμές και τους ανθρώπους, οι όψεις μιας άλλης Ελλάδας, το ήθος του.


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2016)

αγάπησε τα όνειρα και τις ιδέες της Αριστεράς όταν δεν ήταν πολυτέλεια να είναι κανείς αριστερός

Δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Πρέπει να εννοούσε "όταν δεν ήταν χόμπι" ή κάτι τέτοιο, όχι;


----------



## Earion (Jan 2, 2016)

at times when one could not afford being a leftist


----------



## cougr (Feb 20, 2016)

Umberto Eco (5 January 1932 – 19 February 2016)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2016)

Harper Lee, 'To Kill a Mockingbird' author, has died at 89


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2016)

(Η μεταφράστρια του Ουμπέρτο Έκο, η Έφη Καλλιφατίδη, τον αποχαιρετά από τον ιστότοπο του Amagi.)

*Ci vediamo, professore*

Θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου σκληρό (ή μάλλον σκληραγωγημένο) άνθρωπο. Πέρασα μικρές και μεγάλες τραγωδίες, όπως όλοι μας, βγήκα αλλού κουτσή, αλλού στραβή — θέλω να πιστεύω, καλύτερη· ή μάλλον πιο ψύχραιμη. Είμαι η κόρη που δεν έκλαψε όταν πέθανε ο πατέρας της, γιατί σκέφτηκα ότι «έφυγε πλήρης ημερών» (85 ήταν).

Αλλά σήμερα έκλαψα.

Ήταν σαν να αποχαιρετούσα πραγματικά τον «πατέρα» μου. Δυο φορές τον είδα, μα δεν είχε σημασία. Πέντε κουβέντες ανταλλάξαμε, μα ούτε κι αυτό είχε σημασία. Ο άνθρωπος αυτός με αφόπλισε, με γοήτευσε και, εντέλει, με μεγάλωσε. Τον έπιασα στα χέρια μου όταν ήμουν ακόμα κουτάβι στη δουλειά κι αυτός ήταν bigger than life, και το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα όταν τον είδα (μαζεμένη σαν επαρχιώτισσα) ήταν, «Τι μπόλικος άνθρωπος!»

Αυτός ήταν η πρώτη επιβεβαίωση του μετεφηβικού εαυτού μου, αυτός (η σκέψη του, εννοώ) μου έδωσε την πίστη που χρειαζόμουν στη δική μου λογική, στο άγνωστο μέχρι τότε ταλέντο μου. Το ξαναλέω, με μεγάλωσε. Μέσα από τον αγώνα να συλλάβω τη σκέψη του, να ταυτιστώ μαζί της, να την προλάβω, να παίξω μαζί της. Είναι σπουδαίο πράγμα να κάνεις κόντρες με μια ιδιοφυία.

Και, σήμερα, ένιωσα στ’ αλήθεια ορφανή.

Εντάξει, περίμενα ότι θα φύγει, λογικό είναι, κορόιδευα «τριάντα πέντε χρόνια αρραβώνας κοντεύει». Ασφαλώς θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι πιο κοντινοί του που μπορούν να μιλήσουν με γεγονότα, να αφηγηθούν ανέκδοτα. Εγώ δεν έχω τέτοια. Μαζί του, νιώθω ότι αποχαιρετώ και μια περίοδο της εξέλιξής μου, ότι σφράγισε τα νιάτα μου, ότι ήταν ένας πατέρας από μακριά που μου έμαθε να μη μασάω.

Κι αν σήμερα έκλαψα, ίσως να ήταν γιατί ένιωσα ότι είπα αντίο σε μια ολόκληρη εποχή, είπα αντίο σ’ ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού μου — στα νιάτα μου;

Λοιπόν, σήμερα ορφάνεψα.

Professore, ξέρουμε κι οι δυο τα λάθη μας, και σου κλείνω το μάτι, όπως μου το ’κλεισες κι εσύ (εσύ κι εγώ το ξέρουμε). Μακάρι να συνεχίσω να σε μεταφράζω χωρίς να σε διαβάζω.

Μα δεν τολμώ να σκεφτώ ότι θα σε μεταφράζω χωρίς να γράφεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2016)

RIP *Imre Kertész* (1929-2016)

*Nobel Prize-winning author Imre Kertész dies, aged 86 (dw*)


(Το όνομα προφέρεται Κέρτις, σαν του Τόνι....)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2016)

Είναι εργάτρια του λόγου μια πολυβραβευμένη αρχιτεκτόνισσα; Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ναι, οπότε της αρμόζει το μνημόσυνο εδώ.

*Star architect Zaha Hadid dies aged 65 from heart attack*

*The 10 Must-See Buildings Designed by Zaha Hadid*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2016)

*Ερρίκος Μπελιές* (1950-2016)

*Πέθανε ο μεταφραστής των έργων του Σαίξπηρ Eρρίκος Μπελιές*
Μετά από πολύμηνη ασθένεια, στο νοσοκομείο Ερρίκος Ντυνάν

O Eρρίκος Μπελιές, ποιητής και φιλόλογος, ο μεταφραστής που ολοκλήρωσε τον άθλο της μετάφρασης όλων των έργων του Σαίξπηρ, μετά τον Βασίλη Ρώτα, πέθανε την Τρίτη το απόγευμα, μετά από πολύμηνη ασθένεια, στο νοσοκομείο Ερρίκος Ντυνάν.

(_Βήμα_)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Αξίζει να προσθέσουμε και το εντυπωσιακό έργο του όπως εμφανίζεται στην biblionet. Δεν περιορίζεται στις μεταφράσεις του βάρδου.

http://www.biblionet.gr/author/11694/Ερρίκος_Μπελιές

http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?pa...gh=&OrigLang=&PagesFrom=&PagesTo=&avail_stat=


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2016)

...
*Equus and Amadeus playwright Peter Shaffer dies aged 90*

_Amadeus _- Mozart's death scene







_Amadeus _soundtrack - Mozart: Requiem In D Minor, K 626 (Excerpts)







_Equus

_


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Σήμερα ανέβασε και το BBC ηχητικό με σύντομο αφιέρωμα στον Πίτερ Σάφερ.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-36462783


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2016)

*«Εφυγε» από τη ζωή στα 87 του ο «δάσκαλος» Δημήτρης Μαρωνίτης*

_Ο κορυφαίος φιλόλογος, μεταφραστής αρχαίων συγγραφέων και δοκιμιογράφος με το πλουσιότατο έργο και την ενεργή πένα μέχρι και την τελευταία στιγμή_

Πέθανε σε ηλικία 87 ετών, έπειτα από μάχη με το καρκίνο, ο κορυφαίος φιλόλογος, μεταφραστής αρχαίων συγγραφέων και δοκιμιογράφος Δημήτρης Μαρωνίτης.

«Έφυγε ο Μπαμπάς μας Μίμης Μαρωνίτης» έγραψε στη σελίδα της στο Facebook η κόρη του Εριφύλη Μαρωνίτη.

Ο Δ.Ν.Μαρωνίτης γεννήθηκε το 1929 στη Θεσσαλονίκη, τέλειωσε το Γυμνάσιο στο Πειραματικό Σχολείο του Πανεπιστήμιου της πόλης, και συνέχισε στη Φιλοσοφική Σχολή Θεσσαλονίκης. Με υποτροφία της Humboldt-Stiftung συμπλήρωσε τις μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές του σε πανεπιστήμια της Γερμανίας. Το 1962 έλαβε το διδακτορικό του δίπλωμα από το Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο όπου και δίδαξε Αρχαία Ελληνικά από το 1963 έως το 1968 ως εντεταλμένος υφηγητής, στη Φιλοσοφική Σχολή.

Κατά τη διάρκεια της δικτατορίας απολύεται και συλλαμβάνεται για τη δράση του. Μέσα στο κελί, όπου παρέμεινε οχτώ μήνες -από τις αρχές του '73 έως τη γενική αμνήστευση- γράφει σε φθαρμένες χαρτοπετσέτες, όταν βρίσκει μολύβι τη «Μαύρη γαλήνη», που πρωτοδημοσιεύθηκε τον Οκτώβριο του 1973 στο 8ο και τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού «Η Συνέχεια», και το 2007, στις εκδόσεις «Το Ροδακιό».

Στη Φιλοσοφική Σχολή επανέρχεται και παραμένει καθηγητής από το 1975 έως το 1996, ενώ παράλληλα είναι επισκέπτης καθηγητής σε πανεπιστήμια στις ΗΠΑ, την Κύπρο, την Αυστρία και τη Γερμανία.

Διετέλεσε πρόεδρος και διευθυντής του Κέντρου Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, με έδρα τη Θεσσαλονίκη, από το 1994 έως το 2001 και συντονιστής του προγράμματος «Αρχαιογνωσία και Αρχαιογλωσσία στη Μέση Εκπαίδευση».

Ο Δημήτρης Μαρωνίτης μετέφρασε την «Οδύσσεια» και την «Ιλιάδα». «Η Οδύσσεια είναι έργο αγαπησιάρικο» είχε πει. Αντίθετα, «η Ιλιάδα είναι ακατάδεκτη, δεν δέχεται τα χάδια μας».

Έγραψε βιβλία, μονογραφίες και άρθρα για τον Όμηρο, τον Ησίοδο, τον Σοφοκλή, τον Ηρόδοτο, τον Αλκαίο, τη Σαπφώ, ενώ μελέτησε και δημοσίευσε δοκίμια για νεοέλληνες ποιητές, κυρίως εκπροσώπους της πρώτης μεταπολεμικής γενιάς, όπως τον Οδυσσέα Ελύτη, τον Γεώργιο Σεφέρη, τον Τίτο Πατρίκιο, τον Γιάννη Ρίτσο, τον Τάκη Σινόπουλο και τον Μίλτο Σαχτούρη, αλλά και τον Διονύσιο Σολωμό, τον Κ.Π.Καβάφη και τον Γιώργο Χειμωνά.

Το 2014 κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις Άγρα το καινούριο του βιβλίο «Έπος και δράμα. Από το χθες στο αύριο».

Ο ακαδημαϊκός ήταν επί πολλά έτη συνεργάτης του Βήματος και αρθρογραφούσε ανελλιπώς κάθε Κυριακή από τις σελίδες της εφημερίδας.

Βήμα 12/7/2016 http://www.tovima.gr/culture/article/?aid=814582​
Τα δύο τελευταία κείμενα του Δημήτρη Μαρωνίτη στο Βήμα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16885&p=260722#post260722


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2016)

William Hardy McNeill (1917-2016), μεγάλος ιστορικός και μεγάλος φιλέλληνας.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_H._McNeill_(historian)
https://www.historians.org/about-ah...dential-addresses/william-h-mcneill-biography
http://www.kathimerini.gr/867525/ar...-episthmonas-poy-alla3e-th-matia-sthn-istoria


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2016)

*Ευάγγελος Πετρούνιας (1935-2016)*

Ο κόσμος των ελληνικών γραμμάτων αισθάνεται ως μεγάλη απώλεια την εκδημία του Ευάγγελου Πετρούνια, ομότιμου καθηγητή της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του ΑΠΘ, ύστερα από επώδυνη ασθένεια. Ο γλωσσομαθέστατος Πετρούνιας έκανε σπουδές πρώτα κλασικής φιλολογίας με διαπρεπείς ελληνιστές στη Γερμανία, όπου και συνέγραψε τη διδακτορική του διατριβή υπό την εποπτεία του θρυλικού Bruno Snell στο Αμβούργο. Στη συνέχεια στράφηκε προς τη γλωσσολογία, η οποία τον κέρδισε οριστικά. Έκανε τα πρώτα βήματα της ακαδημαϊκής του σταδιοδρομίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Λος Άντζελες, Αμερική, και συνέχισε στην Ελλάδα, όπου υπήρξε στενός συνεργάτης του Σχολείου Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας του ΑΠΘ και του Ιδρύματος Μανόλη Τριανταφυλλίδη, προτού εκλεγεί καθηγητής στο Ιταλικό Τμήμα. Υπήρξε σταθερό στήριγμα και πολύτιμος συνεργάτης του Κέντρου Ελληνικής Γλώσσας από την ίδρυσή του ως σήμερα.

Με τις ειδικές του γνώσεις εμπλούτισε ο Πετρούνιας την έντυπη και την ηλεκτρονική περιουσία του ΚΕΓ, συνεισφέροντας κείμενα που χαρακτηρίζονται από την προσήλωση στην επιστημονική αλήθεια και το έμπεδο δημοτικιστικό πάθος. Γλωσσολόγος και φιλόλογος με το σπάνιο διδακτικό χάρισμα να απλοποιεί και τα πλέον πολύπλοκα και σύνθετα γλωσσολογικά φαινόμενα με τρόπο δημιουργικό, που κερδίζει το ευρύ κοινό, ανέπτυσσε όταν χρειαζόταν και όλη την πειστικότητά του για να υπονομεύει τους μύθους, τα ιδεολογήματα και τις προκαταλήψεις των πολλών σχετικά με την ελληνική γλώσσα. Και δεν είναι ούτε λίγες ούτε αθώες όσες πλάνες περιβάλλουν μια γλώσσα με τη μακρά πορεία και την αίγλη της ελληνικής.

Υποδειγματικά και διαφωτιστικότατα υπήρξαν και τα κείμενα για την αρχαία ελληνική προφορά και την εξέλιξή της, που συνεισέφερε στην Ιστορία της ελληνικής γλώσσας (έρευνα-σύνταξη από το ΚΕΓ υπό τον Τάσο Χριστίδη, έκδοση από το Ινστιτούτο Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών): συγκαταλέγονται στις εγκυρότερες σύγχρονες σχετικές μελέτες. Άλλα κείμενα, συνταγμένα ή επιμελημένα από τον ίδιο, δημοσιεύονται στην «Πύλη για την ελληνική γλώσσα» (http://www.greek-language.gr) σχετικά με το ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο, τη διαχρονικότητά του και τις σχέσεις του με τις άλλες ευρωπαϊκές και μη γλώσσες. Όλα σύντομα, σαφή, δουλεμένα με την τελευταία λέξη της επιστημονικής δεοντολογίας και βιβλιογραφίας --και καίρια εύστοχα.

Οι λαμπρές ετυμολογικές μικροαναλύσεις του βρίσκονται συγκεντρωμένες στο ετυμολογικό τμήμα των λημμάτων του Λεξικού της Κοινής Νέας Ελληνικής του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη: συγκροτούν ένα ολόκληρο ετυμολογικό λεξικό, τον ασφαλέστερο οδηγό στο ολισθηρό αυτό επιστημονικό έδαφος. Οι διακρίσεις, τις οποίες εισήγαγε εδώ και η ενδελεχής κατά περίπτωση έρευνά του μέσα στον λαβύρινθο των γλωσσών που περιβάλλουν την ελληνική, δεν κωδικοποιούν απλώς την κατασκευαστική λογική κάθε μιας λέξης, αλλά ανιχνεύουν και την ιστορία και τις περιπέτειές της. Στα χέρια του Πετρούνια οι λέξεις της ελληνικής γλώσσας γίνονται τροχιοδεικτικά βλήματα που φωτίζουν τις διαδρομές του ελληνικού πολιτισμού.

Η προφητική φράση από τον Αλκιβιάδη του Πλάτωνα "του ελληνίζειν αγαθοί διδάσκαλοι οι πολλοί", προμετωπίδα σε ένα κεφάλαιο του σημαντικότατου έργου του Πετρούνια Νεοελληνική Γραμματική και Συγκριτική («αντιπαραθετική») Ανάλυση, συνοψίζει τη γενική επιστημονική άποψη αλλά και τη στάση του ίδιου του συγγραφέα απέναντι στη γλώσσα, τη γλωσσική αλλαγή, και τη μελέτη της: η αρχαία ρήση θυμίζει ότι τη γλώσσα τη φτιάχνουν οι ομιλητές της –τους οποίους επομένως οφείλουν οι δάσκαλοι, να προστατεύσουν από πλάνες και προκαταλήψεις. Η σημαντικότατη αυτή τρίτομη μονογραφία, επιτομή της μακράς διδακτικής πορείας του στο πανεπιστήμιο, ερευνητικά αποτελεί state of the art, και θα καταστήσει για πολλά χρόνια αναντικατάστατο το όνομα ενός σημαντικού έλληνα γλωσσολόγου, που προτίμησε να κρατά, στην ακαδημαϊκή και την προσωπική του ζωή, τόνους χαμηλούς και φιλοσοφημένη μετριοπάθεια, που δεν άφηναν να διακρίνεις την υποκείμενη αγωνιστικότητά του.

Η παρακαταθήκη του Ευάγγελου Πετρούνια τιμά το έθνος, την επιστήμη, το πανεπιστήμιο και το Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, το οποίο και θα αισθανθεί οδυνηρή την απώλειά του στη μέση ενός ερευνητικού εγχειρήματος από το οποίο όλοι αναμέναμε πολλά. Το Δ.Σ. του ΚΕΓ εκφράζει τη συμμετοχή του στο πένθος των οικείων του και επιφυλάσσεται να τιμήσει σε ειδική εκδήλωση τη μνήμη του μακαριστού συναδέλφου.

Καθηγητής Ι Ν Καζάζης 
Πρόεδρος του Κέντρου Ελληνικής Γλώσσας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2016)

Ας μην γκρινιάξουμε για το state of the art που εισχώρησε σε αυτό το εγκωμιαστικό κατευόδιο...


----------



## Themis (Sep 13, 2016)

Ούτε για τον αμερικανισμό "Έκανε τα πρώτα βήματα της ακαδημαϊκής του σταδιοδρομίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Λος Άντζελες_, Αμερική,_ και συνέχισε στην Ελλάδα...".
Πολύ αξιόλογος ο Πετρούνιας. Εξαιρετικά συγκροτημένη η πρότασή του για το μονοτονικό, στην οποία μου επέστησε την προσοχή η Μαρία από το άλλο σάιτ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2016)

Τον Πετρούνια θα τον θυμόμαστε για το έργο του όσα χρόνια κι αν ζήσουμε. Από το κατευόδιο του Καζάζη, ας υπογραμμίσουμε ετούτο: «τη γλώσσα τη φτιάχνουν οι ομιλητές της — τους οποίους επομένως οφείλουν οι δάσκαλοι να προστατεύσουν από πλάνες και προκαταλήψεις».


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2016)

Τον είχαμε συζητήσει (μαζί και το μονοτονικό του — αν και μ' εκείνο είχαμε καταπιαστεί και παλιότερα) εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14909


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2016)

Πέρασα από Οσιάρ το κείμενο του Πετρούνια για τη νεοκαθαρεύουσα

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2016/09/14/petrounias/


----------



## Zazula (Sep 14, 2016)

sarant said:


> Πέρασα από Οσιάρ το κείμενο του Πετρούνια για τη νεοκαθαρεύουσα
> https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2016/09/14/petrounias/


Μπράβο, γιατί είναι πολύ σημαντικό κείμενο και καλό είναι να γκουγκλίζεται.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 14, 2016)

Εντωμεταξύ με καθυστέρηση συνειδητοποίησα ότι μας είχε διαφύγει η απώλεια της Μάρης Θεοδοσοπούλου: http://entefktirio.blogspot.gr/2016/09/blog-post_4.html


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2016)

Είπε ο Ιάκοπο Φο για τον πατέρα του, τον Ντάριο Φο: *«Ήταν ένα σπουδαίο τέλος, μέχρι πριν από λίγες ημέρες δούλευε οκτώ με δέκα ώρες την ημέρα. Θα έπρεπε να το λάβουν υπόψη στα βιβλία ιατρικής, διότι η τέχνη, το πάθος και η κοινωνική στράτευση είναι πολύ χρήσιμα».*

«Ήμουν δίπλα του, στο πλευρό του όταν έφυγε από κοντά μας» δήλωσε ο γιός του Ντάριο Φο, Ιάκοπο, λίγο μετά τον θάνατο του ιταλού λογοτέχνη, ηθοποιού, συγγραφέα και νομπελίστα, ο οποίος πέθανε σήμερα σε ηλικία 90 ετών.

«Εδώ και δέκα ημέρες δεν ήταν καλά, είχε πνευμονικά προβλήματα που του προκάλεσαν πόνους. Τον πήγαμε στο νοσοκομείο και αναγκάστηκε να πάρει κάποια παυσίπονα, αλλά ο πατέρας μου είχε μια υποδειγματική σχέση με το σώμα του. Έφυγε γαλήνιος» πρόσθεσε ο γιός του μεγάλου καλλιτέχνη και διανοούμενου.

«Ήταν ένα σπουδαίο τέλος, μέχρι πριν από λίγες ημέρες δούλευε οκτώ με δέκα ώρες την ημέρα. Θα έπρεπε να το λάβουν υπόψη στα βιβλία ιατρικής, διότι η τέχνη, το πάθος και η κοινωνική στράτευση είναι πολύ χρήσιμα» είπε στους δημοσιογράφους ο Ιάκοπο Φο.

«Δεν υπάρχει καλλιτέχνης, δραματουργός, συγγραφέας, σκηνοθέτης, με τον οποίο να ήμουν τόσο δεμένος όσο με τον Ντάριο Φο. Του οφείλω προστασία και στήριξη. Ο Ντάριο Φο και η σύζυγός του Φράνκα Ράμε ήταν πάντα στο πλευρό μου» τόνισε ο διεθνούς φήμης Ιταλός συγγραφέας και δημοσιογράφος Ρομπέρτο Σαβιάνο. «Νιώθω τεράστιο πόνο και απέραντη ευγνωμοσύνη προς μια πραγματική ευφυία, όχι μόνον του θεάτρου και της λογοτεχνίας, αλλά ιδίως της ζωής», έγραψε ο ναπολιτάνος αυτός συγγραφέας.

O πρόεδρος της ιταλικής γερουσίας Πιέτρο Γκράσο υπογραμμίζει ότι «έφυγε ένας ζογκλέρ, ο οποίος δεν χωρούσε μέσα σε στενά προκαθορισμένα όρια» και ότι «στον Φο και στην αχώριστη σύντροφο του Φράνκα Ράμε, οι Ιταλοί οφείλουν γέλιο, δάκρια και μεγάλο προβληματισμό».

Στον θάνατο του Ντάριο Φο αναφέρθηκαν όλα τα κύρια στελέχη του κινήματος «Πέντε Αστέρων», την πορεία του οποίου ο ιταλός συγγραφέας και ηθοποιός είχε αποφασίσει να υποστηρίξει.

«Πρόκειται για τον πιο ελεύθερο, αντικομφορμιστή και γεμάτο ζωή άνθρωπο που γνώρισα ποτέ. Τώρα θα γελάει με όσους, τις ώρες αυτές, προσπαθούν να του κολλήσουν ταμπέλες. Εύχομαι να κερδίσουν όλοι μια ζωή σαν την δική του, ήταν μεγάλο ευτύχημα το ότι μπόρεσα να τον γνωρίσω» δήλωσε ο βουλευτής των Πέντε Αστέρων Αλεσάντρο Ντι Μπατίστα.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1500107871​


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2016)

Leonard Cohen Dead at 82


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2016)

SBE said:


> Leonard Cohen Dead at 82





daeman said:


> ...
> *Leonard Cohen Dead at 82*
> 
> ...



Κανονικά, θα έβαζα γελαστή φατσούλα για την επισήμανση της επανάληψης, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις...
Ζωή σ' ελόγου μας, μακριά από μας το φονικό 2016, κι απ' όσους αγαπάμε. Εγώ στο τσακ τη γλίτωσα το Γενάρη, και περιμένω να φύγει επιτέλους. Ναι, ξέρω, τι 2016 και κουραφέξαλα, η μέτρηση του χρόνου είναι ανθρώπινη επινόηση, αλλά κάπως πρέπει να ξορκίσουμε το κακό και μπροστά στη χώρα την ανεύρετη απ' όπου κανένας ταξιδιώτης δεν γυρίζει, καταφεύγουμε σε παράλογες εκλογικεύσεις. Να τος, εδώ είναι ο κόμπος. To be, since only then we know what to be is when we're no more.

Do not dwell on what has passed away or what is yet to be. 
There is a crack in everything. That's how the light gets in.


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2016)

Δεν ήταν σε αυτό το νήμα, όμως, Δαεμάνε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2016)

...
*L’auteur de bande dessinée Gotlib est mort*

Adepte de l’absurde et de l’humour noir, Marcel Gottlieb a créé des personnages très singuliers, de Gai-Luron au professeur Burp, en passant par Isaac Newton, la Coccinelle, Superdupont…

http://www.lemonde.fr/disparitions/...lib-l-auteur-de-bd-est-mort_5043125_3382.html


----------



## Earion (Dec 5, 2016)

Ας τον τιμήσουμε κι εμείς με μια απλή αναθύμηση. Μας βοηθάει ένα κείμενο του Δημήτρη Δημητρόπουλου γραμμένο για το περιοδικό _The Books’ Journal_ το 2014.

*Μαρσέλ Γκοτλίμπ: ένας χιουμορίστας στο μουσείο*

Από τον ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ΔΗΜΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟ

*Les Mondes de Marcel Gotlib, **έκθεση* *στο** Musée d’art et d’histoire du Judaïsme **στο* *Παρίσι* *(12/3-27/7/2014).*
*Les Mondes de Marcel Gotlib **(**κατάλογος της έκθεσης), **Musée d’art et d’histoire du Judaïsme, Dargaud, **2014.*

_Στις 14 Ιουλίου 2014 συμπληρώνονται ογδόντα χρόνια από τη γέννηση τον Μαρσέλ Γκοτλίμπ, ενός από τους πιο σημαντικούς Γάλλους δημιουργούς κόμικς του περασμένου αιώνα. Μια μεγάλη έκθεση παρουσιάζει το σύνολο της καριέρας ενός μεγάλου χιουμορίστα αυστηρών αρχών που είχε σοβαρούς λόγους να μην έχει ούτε ιερό ούτε όσιο.

_





Το Μουσείο Εβραϊκής Ιστορίας και Τέχνης είναι ένα από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα μουσεία στο Παρίσι. Αν και είναι σαφώς λιγότερο εντυπωσιακό από το Λούβρο, αξίζει τον κόπο να το επισκεφτεί κανείς τόσο για τα εκθέματά του, όσο και για την ιστορία του. Το κτίριο είναι ένα αρχοντικό του 17ου αιώνα που, στις αρχές του 20ού, εντελώς παραμορφωμένο από προσθήκες και μεταβολές, είχε καταλήξει να φιλοξενεί καταστήματα, μικροβιοτεχνίες και Εβραίους τεχνίτες που είχαν έρθει από την ανατολική Ευρώπη. Τα χρόνια του Β΄ Παγκόσμιου Πολέμου δεκατρείς από τους ενοίκους του θα κατέληγαν στα στρατόπεδα εξόντωσης των ναζί. Το 1962 αγοράστηκε από το δήμο και, αφού αποκαταστάθηκε στην αρχική του μορφή, επιλέχτηκε για να στεγάσει ένα μουσείο αφιερωμένο στην ιστορία των Εβραίων της Γαλλίας και στη συνεισφορά τους στον πολιτισμό της. Ο χώρος είναι λιτός και φιλόξενος, όμως, τουλάχιστον εκ πρώτης όψεως, είναι το πιο απρόσμενο πλαίσιο για μια έκθεση αφιερωμένη στον Μαρσέλ Γκοτλίμπ, ενός από τους πιο μεγάλους Γάλλους χιουμορίστες του περασμένου αιώνα. Πρώτα απ’ όλα, επειδή ο εβδομηνταεννιάχρονος καλλιτέχνης δεν τρελαίνεται ιδιαίτερα για τα μουσεία και έχει διακωμωδήσει αλύπητα την ενδεχόμενη αναγνώρισή του από τους φορείς της επίσημης κουλτούρας, ο πιο ταιριαστός φόρος τιμής στο ήθος και το ύφος του ανδρός παραμένει ίσως το σύντομο, ειλικρινέστατο και ανακριβέστατο, εγκωμιαστικό κείμενο του φίλου του Ζωρζ Περέκ που έχει συμπεριληφθεί στο τομίδιο Cantatrix sopranica L. και άλλα επιστημονικά συγγράμματα.[SUP]1[/SUP] Κυρίως όμως, επειδή τα σκίτσα ενός δημιουργού που έχει αναγάγει τον εικονοκλαστικό χαβαλέ σε κοσμοθεωρία θα μπορούσαν να φαντάζουν, όχι τόσο ιερόσυλα, όσο τελείως σαχλά πλάι σε κειμήλια ανεκτίμητης ιστορικής και καλλιτεχνικής αξίας. Ακόμα και για τον πιο ανεξίθρησκο αλλά στοιχειωδώς καλλιεργημένο επισκέπτη οι σελίδες του Gods’ Club, μιας σύντομης ιστορίας που δημοσιεύτηκε στο L’Écho des Savannes το 1974, όπου ο Ιεχωβάς λέει κρύα εβραίικα αστεία στον Αλλάχ, ο οποίος χουφτώνει τα γεννητικά όργανα του συναδέλφου του ως επίδειξη ισλαμικού χιούμορ, δύσκολα μπορούν να σταθούν πλάι στις δεξιοτεχνικές μινιατούρες των παλιών χειρογράφων της μόνιμης συλλογής του μουσείου.

*ΕΙΚΟΣΙ* *ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΑ* *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ*

Οι φίλοι της Ένατης Τέχνης πάντως δεν έχουν τέτοιου είδους αναστολές, αν όχι για άλλο λόγο επειδή πρόκειται για την πληρέστερη παρουσίαση του έργου του Μαρσέλ Γκοτλίμπ μετά την έκθεση στο πλαίσιο του Φεστιβάλ της Ανγκουλέμ το 1992. Πάνω από εκατόν πενήντα πρωτότυπα σχέδια και ντοκουμέντα από το προσωπικό του αρχείο επιτρέπουν στον επισκέπτη να παρακολουθήσει την προσωπική και καλλιτεχνική διαδρομή ενός δημιουργού που έπαιξε καθοριστικό ρόλο στην ανανέωση του γαλλόφωνου κόμικς στη δεκαετία του 1970.

Ο Μαρσέλ Γκοτλίμπ γεννήθηκε στις 14 Ιουλίου 1934 και μεγάλωσε στα δρομάκια πίσω από το λόφο της Μονμάρτρης, στην πιο λαϊκή πλευρά μιας από τις πιο τουριστικές γειτονιές της Ευρώπης. Ο πατέρας του Έρβιν, Ούγγρος Εβραίος από την Τρανσυλβανία, έπεσε στα χέρια των ναζί τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1942. Μετά τον πόλεμο οι δικοί του έμαθαν ότι σκοτώθηκε στο Μπούχενβαλντ στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου 1945. Η μητέρα του Ρεζίν, που είχε γεννηθεί στην Ουγγαρία,[SUP]2[/SUP] κατάφερε να κρύψει τον μικρό Μαρσέλ και την αδελφή του σε ένα χωριουδάκι στα βάθη της Γαλλίας, σε μια οικογένεια που φιλοξενούσε, με το αζημίωτο, αρκετά άλλα Εβραιόπουλα. Τελειώνοντας το γυμνάσιο, αναγκάστηκε να βρει αμέσως δουλειά σε μια φαρμακαποθήκη για να εξασφαλίσει τα προς το ζην για την οικογένειά του. Όμως το 1952 άρχισε να παρακολουθεί νυχτερινά μαθήματα σχεδίου με καθηγητή τον Ζωρζ Πισάρ, μελλοντικό δημιουργό της Μπλανς Επιφανί. Το 1954 κατάφερε να προσληφθεί γραφίστας στο πρακτορείο Opera Mundi του ομίλου Edi-Monde, όπου μεταξύ άλλων ανέλαβε να σχεδιάζει και τίτλους για τις σελίδες του ντισνεϊκού Journal de Mickey.

Ο Γκοτλίμπ έκανε το ντεμπούτο του στα κόμικς το 1962, στις σελίδες του Vaillant, ενός εντύπου που ελεγχόταν από το Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα, όπου θα δημιουργήσει και τον πρώτο του ήρωα, έναν σκύλο ονόματι Gai-Luron, έντονα εμπνευσμένο* από τον *Ντρούπυ του Τεξ Άβερυ. Τρία χρόνια αργότερα και έπειτα από μια σύντομη συνεργασία με το χριστιανικών αποκλίσεων Record, βρήκε επιτέλους το θάρρος, τον Φεβρουάριο του 1965, να υποβάλει μια πρώτη ιστορία στον Ρενέ Γκοσινύ, ο οποίος τον προσέλαβε αμέσως στο Pilote και του ανέθεσε την εικονογράφηση των κειμένων του για τη στήλη Dingodossiers. Ο Γκοτλίμπ αναδείχτηκε σύντομα σε έναν από τους πιο δημοφιλείς και πιο παραγωγικούς συνεργάτες του περιοδικού, όμως, παρ’ όλο που δεν ανήκε στην παρέα εκείνων που την επαύριο του Μάη του ’68 αμφισβήτησαν τον πατερναλισμό του δημιουργού του Αστερίξ, ένιωθε ολοένα και πιο στενόχωρα στις σελίδες του Pilote. Χωρίς να αποχωρήσει, άρχισε να συνεργάζεται παράλληλα με έντυπα που εκτιμούσε ότι του άφηναν μεγαλύτερα περιθώρια ελευθερίας, όπως το Rock & Folk ή και το Actuel. Το 1972 έστησε μαζί με τον Νικιτά Μαντρυκά και την Κλαιρ Μπρετεσέ το L’Écho des Savannes. Τρία χρόνια αργότερα, μαζί με τον παιδικό του φίλο Ζακ Ντιαμάν και τον Αλεξίς, έναν ακόμα παλιό συνεργάτη από το Pilote, θα ιδρύσει το δικό του έντυπο: το πρώτο τεύχος του Fluide Glacial κυκλοφόρησε τον Μάιο του 1975 και, αφού φιλοξένησε κορυφαίους δημιουργούς της γενιάς του ιδρυτή του, από τον Ζαν Ζιρώ και την Κλαιρ Μπρετεσέ, ώς τον βετεράνο Αντρέ Φρανκέν στα τέλη της καριέρας του,[SUP]3[/SUP] αναδείχτηκε, όπως και το περιοδικό του Ρενέ Γκοσινύ, σε σημαντικό φυτώριο νέων ταλέντων. Το περιοδικό κυκλοφορεί μέχρι σήμερα, συνεχίζοντας μια τυπικά γαλλική παράδοση εικονογραφημένου χαβαλέ, πάντα χωρίς διαφημίσεις για λόγους αρχής.

Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980 σταμάτησε να γράφει και να σχεδιάζει, για να αφοσιωθεί κυρίως στη διεύθυνση του Fluide Glacial και του εκδοτικού του οίκου. Όμως οι δύο περίπου δεκαετίες της καθαρά δημιουργικής περιόδου της καριέρας του ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από παραγωγικότατες και τον καθιέρωσαν ως μια από τις πιο σημαντικές μορφές της γενιάς του. Αν και δεν συνηθίζει να αναφέρεται στη δουλειά του χωρίς μια έντονη διάθεση αυτοσαρκασμού, ο Μαρσέλ Γκοτλίμπ δεν υπερβάλλει καθόλου όταν δηλώνει, αναφερόμενος στο έργο του: «αυτά που σχεδίασα μέσα σε είκοσι χρόνια, άλλοι θα είχαν σχεδιάσει σε σαράντα».[SUP]4[/SUP]

*ΚΩΜΙΚΟΣ* *ΡΕΑΛΙΣΜΟΣ*

Το πληθωρικό έργο του Γκοτλίμπ κινείται αποκλειστικά στο χώρο του χιουμοριστικού κόμικς και, παρ’ όλο που δεν έχει μεγάλη σχέση με την παράδοση του «εβραϊκού χιούμορ», το άμεσα αναγνωρίσιμο προσωπικό του ύφος θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί «εβραϊκής κοπής», εξαιτίας της καθοριστικής επίδρασης δύο μεγάλων Εβραίων της ένατης τέχνης, του Χάρβεϋ Κούρτζμαν και του Ρενέ Γκοσινύ. Ο Μαρσέλ Γκοτλίμπ είχε ανακαλύψει το Mad, το περιοδικό που ίδρυσε ο Κούρτζμαν το 1952 για την EC Comics, την εποχή που δούλευε στα γραφεία της Edi-Monde και εντυπωσιάστηκε αμέσως από το συνδυασμό παραληρηματικής παρωδίας και σχετικά ρεαλιστικού σχεδίου που αποτελούσε το σήμα κατατεθέν του. Ο συνδυασμός αυτός ήταν τελείως διαφορετικός από οτιδήποτε κυκλοφορούσε τότε στο χώρο του γαλλοβελγικού κόμικς, όπου επικρατούσε ένας σαφής διαχωρισμός ανάμεσα στις ρεαλιστικά σχεδιασμένες «σοβαρές» περιπετειώδεις σειρές και το καρτουνίστικης έμπνευσης σκίτσο των χιουμοριστικών ιστοριών. Ο Γκοσινύ, που είχε συνδεθεί φιλικά με τον Κούρτζμαν στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1940, ήθελε από καιρό να εγκλιματίσει το τυπικά αμερικανικό ύφος του Mad στη Γαλλία και κατάλαβε αμέσως ότι ο κατά επτά χρόνια νεότερός του νεοφερμένος ήταν ο ιδανικός σχεδιαστής γι’ αυτή τη δουλειά. Εικονογραφώντας τα κείμενα του αφεντικού και μέντορά του για τα Dingodossiers, ο Γκοτλίμπ έθεσε τα θεμέλια στα οποία στηρίχτηκε ολόκληρη σχεδόν η κατοπινή δουλειά του, από τη σειρά Rubrique-à-brac για το Pilote ως τον Hamster Jovial για το Rock & Folk ή τις πιο προσωπικές σελίδες του για το L’Écho des Savanes και το Fluide Glacial: σύντομες αυτοτελείς ιστορίες, χωρίς επώνυμο ήρωα, αλλά με φιγούρες που σύντομα έγιναν οικείες στους αναγνώστες —από τον Νεύτωνα ώς την Πασχαλίτσα που αποτελεί το γραφίστικό του alter ego—, λεκτικά και εικαστικά αστεία που επανέρχονται συνεχώς σαν λάιτ-μοτίφ, χιουμοριστικά εφέ, που στηρίζονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό στην παρωδία και τον αυτοσαρκασμό, παιχνίδια με την καλλιτεχνική γραφή του κειμένου αλλά και την αποδόμηση των καρέ ή και ολόκληρων των σελίδων.

Το μάλλον εγκεφαλικό, αν και όχι ιδιαίτερα δεξιοτεχνικό, σχέδιο του Γκοτλίμπ αποφεύγει την καθαρή καρικατούρα, σκηνοθετώντας, με αποστασιοποιημένο και ψυχρό τρόπο, ένα παράξενο παραλήρημα που ξεσπά σε μια απροσδιόριστη περιοχή ανάμεσα στον ρεαλισμό και την κωμωδία. Η προσοχή του αναγνώστη εστιάζεται στα πρόσωπα —τα ντεκόρ είναι συχνά στοιχειώδη ή και ανύπαρκτα— και την άλλοτε εκρηκτική, άλλοτε φλεγματική τρέλα τους, η οποία οδηγεί την αφήγηση στους πιο απρόβλεπτους παροξυσμούς του παραλόγου. Στις καλύτερες στιγμές του ο Μαρσέλ Γκοτλίμπ συνδυάζει την τρέλα ενός Χάρβεϋ Κούρτζμαν ή ενός Τζακ Ντέιβις με την ενέργεια των καρτούν του Τεξ Άβερυ.

*ΧΙΟΥΜΟΡ* *ΑΥΣΤΗΡΩΝ* *ΑΡΧΩΝ*

Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1970 το σκίτσο του γίνεται πιο σκληρό και το χιούμορ του πιο βίαιο και σκοτεινό, αγγίζοντας ή και ξεπερνώντας τα όρια του χυδαίου τη στιγμή που γίνεται πιο εξομολογητικό. Αν ο Ρενέ Γκοσινύ ήταν δέσμιος του καθωσπρεπισμού του, ο Μαρσέλ Γκοτλίμπ είναι δέσμιος της δειλίας του: για να μπορέσει να εκφραστεί, χρειάστηκε να βρει τη δύναμη να τινάξει στον αέρα και τις συμβάσεις της τέχνης του και τις αναστολές του.[SUP]5[/SUP] Όμως, παρά τις προκλητικές του ακρότητες, δεν θα βρεθεί ποτέ στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος με τους πιο πολιτικοποιημένους φίλους και ομότεχνούς του, όπως ο Ζαν Μαρκ Ράιζερ ή ο Ζωρζ Βολινσκί. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως ήταν αδιάφορος ή απολιτικός, αλλά πως αντιμετώπιζε τη σάτιρα ή την κοινωνική κριτική όχι τόσο ως ζήτημα ιδεών ή απόψεων, όσο ως ζήτημα αρχών. Η στάση αυτή υπαγόρευσε ορισμένες από τις δημόσιες παρεμβάσεις του, όπως, για παράδειγμα, το διόλου αστείο κείμενο που δημοσίευσε τον Ιούνιο του 1974 στο Hara-Kiri για να εκφράσει την οργή του για την ταινία Θυρωρός της νύχτας της Λιλιάνα Καβάνι: «το να δεχτεί κανείς να πάρει ένα σφουγγάρι, ακόμα και το πιο μικροσκοπικό σφουγγαράκι επιείκειας, και να δώσει άφεση σε έναν φασισμό του παρελθόντος, ισοδυναμεί με το να αποδεχτεί, δένοντας τα μάτια του, έναν φασισμό του μέλλοντος».

Σε καθαρά δημιουργικό επίπεδο αυτή η στάση τού επιτρέπει να γίνεται μερικές φορές απρόσμενα διεισδυτικός, ακόμα και όταν, όπως στην περίπτωση του εθνικόφρονα υπερήρωα Superdupont, προσπαθεί να αποδώσει μια νοοτροπία που απεχθάνεται. Ο Superdupont, που δημιούργησε σε συνεργασία με τον Ζακ Λομπ το 1972, είναι ένας απερίγραπτος ήρωας με παντόφλες και υπεράνθρωπες δυνάμεις, που μάχεται κάθε εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό εχθρό ο οποίος υπονομεύει τη δόξα και την ασφάλεια της πολυαγαπημένης πατρίδας του, η οποία απειλείται διαρκώς από τις δολοπλοκίες της «Αντι-Γαλλίας»... Εκείνο που ενδιαφέρει τον Γκοτλίμπ, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, δεν είναι τόσο να καταγγείλει τον εθνικισμό ή την ξενοφοβία, όσο να διακωμωδήσει τη βλακεία που κρύβεται πίσω από τις ευγενέστερες προθέσεις ενός πραγματικά ανιδιοτελούς πατριώτη, εμφορούμενου από την πλέον αξιέπαινη αίσθηση του καθήκοντος.

Το κλειδί για την κατανόηση αυτής της επιλογής πρέπει ίσως να το αναζητήσουμε σε μια από τις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιεί συχνά για να μιλήσει για το έργο του, όπως, λόγου χάρη, σε μια παλιότερη δήλωσή του στο περιοδικό PLGPPUR το 1985: αναφερόμενος στη σειρά Rubrique-à-brac, δήλωνε πως η αφετηρία για τις σύντομες αυτές εικονογραφημένες ιστορίες ήταν η επιθυμία του «να αφηγηθεί μαλακίες με μορφή μαθήματος».[SUP]6[/SUP] Αυτή η ελευθεροστομία δεν θα είχε ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον, αν για τον Γκοτλίμπ η ανθρώπινη «μαλακία» δεν αντιπροσώπευε κάτι πάρα πολύ τρομακτικό. Είναι ένας από τους όρους που χρησιμοποιεί όταν αφηγείται τη σύλληψη του πατέρα του στα χρόνια της Κατοχής:

Ο πατέρας μου είχε μόλις φύγει για να πάει στη δουλειά, όμως ο θυρωρός είπε [στους δύο αστυφύλακες που είχαν έρθει για να τον συλλάβουν]: «παρά λίγο να μην τον βρείτε, κύριοι· είναι αυτός εκεί κάτω, στην άλλη γωνία, προλαβαίνετε να τον πιάσετε!» [...] Θα μπορούσε να τους είχε πει: «Ο κύριος Γκοτλίμπ; Στον τρίτο, η πόρτα απέναντι στις σκάλες». Έτσι θα τους καθυστερούσε. Ίσως να είχαμε βρει έναν τρόπο να τον ειδοποιήσουμε, για να κρυφτεί. Μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα σταμάτησα να σπαζοκεφαλιάζω, αλλιώς δεν μπορεί να ζήσει κανείς. Υπάρχει ζωή μετά τα στρατόπεδα εξόντωσης; Ναι, πρέπει να υπάρξει ζωή. Γι’ αυτό, αν βάλω τα δυνατά μου για να το σκεφτώ, λέω στον εαυτό μου ότι αυτός ο θυρωρός εκείνη την ημέρα ήταν ο βασιλιάς της μαλακίας, ή ο βασιλιάς των καθαρμάτων ή, κάτι που δεν αποκλείω, ο βασιλιάς του αντισημιτισμού. Μετά τα παρατάω.[SUP]7[/SUP]

Για τον Γκοτλίμπ το ακραίο χιούμορ ένας τρόπος να αντιμετωπίσει τον τρόμο που του εμπνέει αυτή η ανθρώπινη «μαλακία» και οτιδήποτε μπορεί να την τροφοδοτεί ή να τη συγκαλύπτει, από τα παιδικά παραμυθία και τη θρησκεία ώς τις επιταγές του καθωσπρεπισμού. Αν επιλέγει με τη σειρά του να το «ρίξει στη μαλακία», είναι για να μπορέσει να δημιουργήσει ξεπερνώντας τις οδυνηρές αναμνήσεις και τις φοβίες που τον παραλύουν. Στις σπάνιες στιγμές που καταφέρνει να ξεπεράσει τη συστολή του και να αφήσει την ευαισθησία του να έρθει στην επιφάνεια, το εγκεφαλικό του χιούμορ γίνεται συγκλονιστικά ανθρώπινο, όπως στη σύντομη ιστορία Chanson aigre-douce, την οποία έγραψε λίγο μετά τη γέννηση της κόρης του και, προς μεγάλη του έκπληξη, ο Ρενέ Γκοσινύ δέχτηκε να δημοσιεύσει στο Pilote τον Νοέμβριο του 1969: οι δύο αυτές σελίδες όπου ο Γκοτλίμπ ανακαλεί τις αναμνήσεις του από τα χρόνια της «θύελλας» που έζησε φιλοξενούμενος από μια οικογένεια ελάχιστα εκλεπτυσμένων και ακόμα λιγότερο ανιδιοτελών «Θεναρδιέρων» στα βάθη της Γαλλίας, έχουν κάτι από εκείνη την αλλόκοτη «αστεία μελαγχολία» που του έκανε εντύπωση στη μουσική του Ερίκ Σατί.[SUP]8[/SUP]

*ΕΒΡΑΙΟΣ* *ΚΑΙ* *ΑΘΕΟΣ*

Η έκθεση στο Μουσείο Εβραϊκής Ιστορίας και Τέχνης δεν αποσιωπά τις πιο ακραίες στιγμές της καριέρας του Μαρσέλ Γκοτλίμπ, χωρίς να τονίζει υπέρμετρα τις εβραϊκές ρίζες και τις τραυματικές αναμνήσεις του. Αυτή είναι άλλωστε και η δική του στάση: «πάνω απ’ όλα είμαι άθεος, όμως, από την άλλη πλευρά, είμαι Εβραίος και, ακόμα κι αν δεν ήμουν Εβραίος, πάλι άθεος θα ήμουν. Όλα αυτά είναι πολύ μπερδεμένα», δήλωνε τον περασμένο Μάρτιο στη Monde. «Ας πούμε ότι είμαι υποχρεωμένος να πάρω υπόψη μου το γεγονός ότι ανήκω στην εβραϊκή κοινότητα, στο βαθμό που η οικογένειά μου τράβηξε των παθών της τον τάραχο στον πόλεμο. Πάντως ποτέ δεν διατυμπάνισα ότι είμαι Εβραίος. Ούτε όμως το έκρυψα».[SUP]9[/SUP] Οι διοργανωτές κατάφεραν να συμβιβάσουν τα ασυμβίβαστα, αντιμετωπίζοντας με σεβασμό έναν δημιουργό που δεν σέβεται και πολλά πράγματα, εκτός από τον ανθρώπινο πόνο και την ανεξαρτησία της σκέψης. Η έκθεση στο Μουσείο Εβραϊκής Τέχνης και Ιστορίας βάζει μια τάξη σε όλο αυτό το «μπέρδεμα», αναδεικνύοντας τη βαθύτερη ενότητα και τον έντονα προσωπικό χαρακτήρα ενός πραγματικά χαοτικού έργου, φτιαγμένου από αμέτρητες μικρές κι ετερόκλητες ψηφίδες που δεν είναι εύκολο να συνδυαστούν για να σχηματίσουν μια ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα με άξονα έναν εμβληματικό ήρωα ή μια μεγάλη αφήγηση. Κι αυτός ήταν τελικά ο καλύτερος τρόπος να υπογραμμιστεί η καθαρά καλλιτεχνική αξία του έργου του Γκοτλίμπ: πράγματι, η δουλειά του μπορεί να σταθεί επάξια πλάι στους θησαυρούς της μόνιμης συλλογής του μουσείου.

Αυτός ο φόρος τιμής στον μεγάλο χιουμορίστα εντάσσεται σε ένα γενικότερο ενδιαφέρον για τη γενιά του: τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο, κυκλοφόρησαν τα απομνημονεύματα του Φιλίπ Ντρυγιέ, ενός άλλου μεγάλου δημιουργού που αναδείχτηκε στις σελίδες του Pilote και πάλεψε σκληρά με τον εαυτό του για να ξεπεράσει την ενοχή για τη διόλου ένδοξη δράση του πατέρα του στα χρόνια της Κατοχής.[SUP]10[/SUP] Από την άποψη αυτή η έκθεση φωτίζει μια από τις πιο σημαντικές πλευρές της ιστορίας του σύγχρονου κόμικς, τον τρόπο που μια καθαρά εμπορική τέχνη κατάφερε να γίνει επιτέλους ένας τρόπος έκφρασης. Αυτό που χρωστούν οι σύγχρονοι δημιουργοί κόμικς σε παλαίμαχους πρωτοπόρους σαν τον Μαρσέλ Γκοτλίμπ και τον Φιλίπ Ντρυγιέ δεν ήταν τόσο η ελευθερία να λένε το κοντό τους και το μακρύ τους ή το δικαίωμα να έχουν γνώμη περί παντός επιστητού, όσο η κατάκτηση της δυνατότητας να χρησιμοποιήσουν την τέχνη τους για να μιλήσουν για τον εαυτό τους και την εποχή τους.






*Σημειώσεις*
[SUP]1 [/SUP]Ζωρζ Περέκ, _Cantatrix_ _sopranica_ _L__. και άλλα επιστημονικά συγγράματα, _μετάφραση Μπερναντέτ Ντελαέ-Μαζαράκη, Μίρκα Σκάρα (Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Χατζηνικολή, 2001).
[SUP]2 [/SUP]Είναι πασίγνωστο, όμως αξίζει τον κόπο να το υπογραμμίζουμε με κάθε ευκαιρία: μαζί με τους ιταλικής καταγωγής Αλμπερ Υντερζό και Φρανσουά Καβαννά ή τον πολωνικής καταγωγής και επίσης Εβραίο Ρενέ Γκοσινύ, ο Μαρσέλ Γκοτλίμπ, γόνος ενός Ρουμάνου και μιας Ουγγαρέζας, ανήκει σε μια γενιά χαρισματικών τρομερών παιδιών μεταναστών που πρόσφεραν πάρα πολλά στη χώρα που υποδέχτηκε τους γονείς τους.
[SUP]3 [/SUP]Ο Γκοτλίμπ υποδέχτηκε στις σελίδες του περιοδικού του τις _Id__é__es_ _noires__, _το κύκνειο άσμα του Αντρέ Φρανκέν, αλλά και το πιο προσωπικό ίσως κομμάτι του έργου του και δηλώνει ιδιαίτερα περήφανος που ο μεγάλος Βέλγος δάσκαλος εικονογράφησε δικά του σενάρια.
[SUP]4[/SUP] _Fluide Glacial / Pilote. Hors S__érie Gotlib_ (Παρίσι: Audie/ Dargaud, 2014).
[SUP]5 [/SUP]H ψυχανάλυση βοήθησε σημαντικά τον Γκοτλίμπ να ξεπεράσει τις φοβίες του και τις αναστολές του τόσο σε προσωπικό όσο και σε καλλιτεχνικό επίπεδο. Η απόπειρά του όμως να μυηθεί σοβαρά στη σκέψη του Φρόυντ και των επιγόνων του δεν στέφθηκε από επιτυχία: προσπάθησε να διαβάσει Λακάν, όμως, όπως παραδέχεται ο ίδιος, δεν κατάφερε να συγκρατήσει και πολλά πράγματα. Πάντως δεν παρέλειψε να του αποτίσει έναν διακριτικό φόρο τιμής στον τρίτο τόμο των ιστοριών του Gai-Luron, ο οποίος φέρει τον τίτλο _Gai-Luron rit de se voir si beau en miroir_.
_[SUP]6 [/SUP]_Marcel Gotlib, Gilles Verlant, _Ma vie-en-vrac_ (Παρίσι: Flammarion, 2006), σ. 99.
[SUP]7 [/SUP]Ό.π., σ. 15.
[SUP]8 [/SUP]Marcel Gotlib, _J’existe. __Je me suis rencontr__é_ (Παρίσι: Flammarion, 1993), σ. 10.
[SUP]9 [/SUP]Frédéric Potet, «Gotlib, de la Shoah à Gai-Luron», _Le Monde, _13/3/2014.
[SUP]10 [/SUP]«Τα απομνημονεύματα του Φιλίπ Ντρυγιέ», _The_ _Books__’__Journal_ 41.

_The Books__’__ Journal_ 43 (Μάιος 2014)


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 10, 2017)

Ζίγκμουντ Μπάουμαν (1925 - 2017)


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/ap/article-4102780/Polish-born-sociologist-Zygmunt-Bauman-dies-UK-age-91.html


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2017)

...
China's Zhou Youguang, father of Pinyin writing system, dies aged 111
14 January 2017

Chinese linguist Zhou Youguang, who created the writing system that turns Chinese characters into words using letters from the Roman alphabet, has died aged 111.

Mr Zhou and a Communist party committee spent three years developing the Pinyin system in the 1950s.
It changed the way the language was taught and helped raise literacy rates.

Mr Zhou, who was born in 1906 during the Qing Dynasty, later became a fierce critic of China's communist rulers.
He died in Beijing on Saturday a day after his birthday, Chinese media reported.

As a young man Mr Zhou spent time in the US and worked as a Wall Street banker. He returned to China after the communist victory in 1949 and was put in charge of creating a new writing system using the Roman alphabet.

"We spent three years developing Pinyin. People made fun of us, joking that it had taken us a long time to deal with just 26 letters," he told the BBC in 2012.

Before Pinyin was developed, 85% of Chinese people could not read, now almost all can.
Pinyin has since become the most commonly used system globally, although some Chinese communities - particularly in Hong Kong and Taiwan - continue to use alternatives.

It is also widely used to type Chinese characters on computers and smartphones, leading some to fear it could end up replacing Chinese characters altogether.
[...]


Η σχετική συζήτηση μεταφέρθηκε στο νήμα: *Ιδεογράμματα, πινγίν, και ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές*.


----------



## Earion (Jan 24, 2017)

Πολύπλευρη ήταν η δραστηριότητα του Σπύρου Ευαγγελάτου, που αναχώρησε σήμερα. Δεν ήταν μόνο θεατράνθρωπος αλλά και γνώστης και ερευνητής της νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας από την Αναγέννηση κι έπειτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2018)

Έφυγε η σπουδαία μεταφράστρια *Έφη Καλλιφατίδη*, γνωστή (κυρίως αλλά αδίκως μόνο γι' αυτό) ως μεταφράστρια του Ουμπέρτο Έκο. Το έργο της (από τη Βιβλιονέτ) *εδώ*.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 24, 2018)

Κάπου θα βρείτε το νήμα όπου είχα ευχηθεί να πάρει το Νόμπελ:
*Ursula K Le Guin, sci-fi and fantasy author, dies at 88*


----------



## Marinos (Jan 24, 2018)

T*he Fantastic Ursula K. Le Guin
The literary mainstream once relegated her work to the margins. Then she transformed the mainstream.*


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2018)

*Πέθανε ο μεταφραστής και δοκιμιογράφος Άρης Μπερλής (1944-2018)*

Ο Άρης Μπερλής είχε γεννηθεί στην Πάτρα το 1944. Σπούδασε στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών ιατρική, χωρίς να τελειώσει τις σπουδές του. Είχε μεταφράσει, μεταξύ άλλων, στα ελληνικά έργα των Άλεν Γκίνσμπεργκ, Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ, Τζαίημς Τζόυς, Έμιλυ Μπροντέ, Έντγκαρ Άλαν Πόε, Τζόζεφ Κόνραντ, Κιάραν Κάρσον, Φλαν Ο' Μπράιαν, κ.ά.

Συνεργάστηκε με εφημερίδες και περιοδικά σε θέματα κριτικής της λογοτεχνίας. Διετέλεσε εκδότης του περιοδικού "Σπείρα" (1974-1980) και εκδότης (εκδ. οίκος "Κρύσταλλο", 1980-1993). Επίσης, δίδαξε λογοτεχνική μετάφραση στο ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, όπου διετέλεσε διευθυντής σπουδών του αγγλόφωνου τμήματος. Υπήρξε μέλος της Εταιρείας Συγγραφέων.

Το 2001 κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις Υψιλον ο τόμος «Κριτικά δοκίμια». Είχε μεταφράσει: Αλεν Γκίνσμπεργκ, Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ, Τζέιμς Τζόις, Εμιλι Μπροντέ, Τζόζεφ Κόνραντ, Σάμιουελ Μπέκετ, Μπέρτραντ Ράσελ, Ουόλτερ Πέιτερ κ.ά. ενώ οι τελευταίες του μεταφραστικές εργασίες ήταν «Ο μεγάλος Γκάτσμπι» του Φράνσις Σκοτ Φιτζέραλντ (Αγρα), «Η τέχνη της μνήμης» της Φράνσες Γέιτς (ΜΙΕΤ) και «Η Βίβλος του άθεου», συλλογικό έργο.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/945660/ar...-o-metafrasths-kai-dokimiografos-arhs-mperlhs

*Όταν ο Άρης Μπερλής μιλούσε στον Ηλία Μαγκλίνη για την κρίση, τη σύγχυση των νέων, τους συγγραφείς*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/945660/ar...-o-metafrasths-kai-dokimiografos-arhs-mperlhs

Συνέντευξη στο lifo


----------



## Earion (Jan 28, 2018)

Ο Άρης Μπερλής ήταν μέλος της Λεξιλογίας (*arberlis*). Και βρισκόμαστε αναπάντεχα για πρώτη φορά μπροστά στο θλιβερό συμβάν να αποχαιρετούμε ένα φίλο μας.


----------



## rogne (Jan 28, 2018)

Πολύ σημαντικός, απώλεια για όλους μας. Συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του.


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2018)

Να αναμένουμε προσωπική κατάθεση εδώ από τους φίλους του;


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2018)

"Και, με κάποια σουρεαλιστική διάθεση, βλέπω κάποια σχέση ανάμεσα στο λαϊκό τραγούδι και στο όραμα μιας αργομισθίας στο Δημόσιο" :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2018)

Costas said:


> Να αναμένουμε προσωπική κατάθεση εδώ;



Όχι τώρα, αργότερα ίσως. Ο Κώστας Κουτσουρέλης έγραψε στο FB:

Σε μια άλλη χώρα, που ξέρει να ζυγίζει το έχει της, ο θάνατος του Άρη Μπερλή θα ήταν γεγονός βαρύ. Εδώ θα παρέλθει φοβάμαι με μια λεζάντα, από κείνες τις έτοιμες και βολικές της στιγμής: «σημαίνουσα απώλεια», «από τις πιο αξιόλογες μορφές», «καλό του ταξίδι»...

Κι όμως, δεν ήταν άνθρωπος βολικός ο Άρης. Τον πότιζε εδώ και χρόνια μια μελαγχολία βαθιά, εκείνο το ρίγος εμπρός στο ανέκκλητο που ραψώδησε τόσο καθηλωτικά ένας Φίλιπ Λάρκιν.

Όλη τη μέρα στη δουλειά, τα βράδια πίνω.
Ξυπνώ στις τέσσερις μες στ' άηχο σκοτάδι.
Κοιτώ τα στόρια αντίκρυ μου προσμένοντας το φως.
Ώς τότε αυτόν που είναι πάντα εκεί διακρίνω :
μια μέρα ακόμη πιο κοντά, κι άοκνο, τον Άδη
κάθε μου σκέψη ν' ακυρώνει έξω απ' το πώς
το πού, το πότε θα πεθάνω και εγώ.

Η κουβέντα μαζί του ήταν δύσκολη, γεμάτη κενά, σαν για να δώσει στον συνομιλητή του την ευκαιρία να αναλογιστεί κι εκείνος την μεγάλη αυτή αλήθεια. Κι όμως, ο αγαπημένος του ποιητής, αυτός στον οποίο αφιέρωσε τα λαμπρότερά του δοκίμια, υπήρξε όχι κάνας πεισιθάνατος και φωτοφοβικός, αλλά ο ηλιοπότης Οδυσσέας Ελύτης. Και ουδείς απέδωσε με περισσότερη εκρηκτικότητα τον Γκίνσμπεργκ και το "Ουρλιαχτό" του στα ελληνικά, από αυτόν τον επιφυλακτικό Πατρινό και Παγκρατιώτη. Τα αντίθετα έλκονται...

Αλλά και τις έτοιμες λύσεις ο Μπερλής τις αποστρεφόταν. Ώς και στους τίτλους των μεταφράσεών του, θα έλεγες. «Το πορτραίτο του καλλιτέχνη σε νεαρά ηλικία», όχι σε "νεαρή", επέμενε — αυτά τα τέσσερα ι στη σειρά είναι κακόηχα. «Ο καθρέφτης και το φως», όχι "και η λάμπα" — και εξηγούσε με πάθος γιατί. Αγαπούσε τη διδασκαλία, η δουλειά του με τα νέα παιδιά στο ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, όπου χρημάτισε ανάμεσα στ' άλλα και διευθυντής, του έδινε χαρά. Αναγκάστηκε να παραιτηθεί και από κει και από την προεδρία της επιτροπής των Κρατικών Βραβείων Μετάφρασης υπό συνθήκες τυπικά νεοελληνικές - για να διατηρήσει την αξιοπρέπειά του.

Τα κατάφερε όσο λίγοι. Στάθηκε κύριος σε όλα του. Με ό,τι καταπιάστηκε, απ' όπου κι αν πέρασε, άφησε έργο. Μας έμεινε τουλάχιστον αυτό.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...11511009.10929.100003445641273&type=3&theater​


----------



## sarant (Jan 29, 2018)

nickel said:


> Όχι τώρα, αργότερα ίσως.



Πολύ κρίμα, όσο κι αν λέμε ότι θα ζήσει αφού θα διαβάζουμε τα άρθρα του και τις μεταφράσεις του...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2018)

Είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω από κοντά τον Άρη Μπερλή χάρη στη Λεξιλογία. Βέβαια δεν γνωρίζεις καλά έναν άνθρωπο με τόση ένταση ζωής επειδή θα συζητήσεις δυο φορές σε ένα δείπνο ή θα ανταλλάξετε σκέψεις μέσα από ένα φόρουμ. Τον άνθρωπο πρέπει να τον ζήσεις, να βιώσεις τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά του, να διασταυρώσετε τις απόψεις σας.

Όσο τον γνώρισα, όμως, μπορώ να το συνοψίσω με δύο λόγια: ότι ήταν ένας άνθρωπος με πάθος για τη μετάφραση και, γενικότερα, για τη ζωή (γιατί πώς αλλιώς να μεταφράσεις όλα τα σπουδαία έργα που μας έδωσε αν δεν έχεις πάθος για τη ζωή) και ότι ήταν ένας έντιμος άνθρωπος.

Λυπούμαι που δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να μου διδάξει περισσότερα.

Να είναι ελαφρό το χώμα που θα τον σκεπάσει. Να μείνει αξέχαστος. Να ζει για πάντα στα μάτια όσων θα διαβάζουν τις μεταφράσεις που μας έδωσε και θα αναμετριούνται με αυτές.


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2018)

Τα κριτικά δοκίμια του Άρη Μπερλή (Σπύρος Μοσχονάς / Athens Review of Books)


----------



## Earion (Jan 31, 2018)

*Ten Things I Learned from Ursula K. Le Guin*
by Karen Joy Fowler 
(_The Paris Review_, January 25, 2018)​ 
“All of us have to learn how to invent our lives, make them up, imagine them. We need to be taught these skills; we need guides to show us how. If we don’t, our lives get made up for us by other people.” —Ursula K. Le Guin, _The Wave in the Mind_, 2004.​ 
Ursula K. Le Guin was one of the first science-fiction writers I read. I was in college at the time, breathing the heady air of second wave feminism, when a book clerk handed me The Left Hand of Darkness. Since then, I’ve heard many other readers say the same thing I felt: that book took the top of my head right off.

There was more Le Guin to read after that. I’ve been reading her all of my adult life. I read her before I thought of writing myself, and I read her after. I read her for pleasure, and I read her for comfort, and I read her for guidance, wisdom, and inspiration. I read her for poetic leaps and for scholarly discourse. I read her to spend time in the many incredible worlds she created.

And then I was lucky enough to get to know her personally.

I can’t possibly provide a complete list of what she taught me, by word and example. But here is my starter list. Feel free to add and revise to make your own.

In no particular order:

1. There is no reason a book of ideas can’t also be deeply moving, gorgeously written, and inhabited by people who take rooms in your heart and never move out.

2. There is no reason a married woman with children can’t also be a committed artist. (This seems self-evident now but wasn’t immediately clear to me.)

3. Write what you want to write. Add as many dragons as you like.

4. You can regret a decision you made in an earlier book and correct it in a later work. (This is a hard one in our unforgiving times, when your previous missteps are eternal and only a google away. But there is nothing shameful in becoming a better person, a wiser person. Done right, it’s pretty heroic.)

5. The values of patriarchy are buried in the very plots of our stories. New plots are needed.

6. Other writers are not your competition. They are your sustenance. Writing is joyous, but never as joyous as reading.

7. Speak up for the books, poems, shows, music, and paintings you love even though you sound smarter and more discerning when you can’t be pleased.

8. There is no reason why your next book can’t be your best yet, no matter how old you are allowed to become.

9. But also, your next book needn’t be your best yet. You could save that for the next next book.

10. And finally—immortality has never worked out well for anyone. Avoid it at all costs.

Ursula was one of the most noticing people I’ve ever met. She was tuned in to the world in small ways (she always noticed birdsong) and large. In 2014, at the National Book Awards, she warned us that bad times were coming and that we’d all have to work to “imagine some real grounds for hope.”

But providing plausible hope was always her job. No one else will ever do it as beautifully, as honestly, as sharply, as surprisingly, and as brilliantly as she did. Everywhere I go on the Internet today, people are mourning. We know what we had, and we know what we’ve lost.

Rest in peace, dear Ursula. I feel the last words here should be yours.

“If you can see a thing whole,” he said, “it seems that it’s always beautiful. Planets, lives … But close up, a world’s all dirt and rocks. And day to day, life’s a hard job, you get tired, you lose the pattern. You need distance, interval. The way to see how beautiful earth is, is to see it from the moon. The way to see how beautiful life is, is from the vantage point of death.” —Ursula K. Le Guin, _The Dispossessed_, 1974.

​ Karen Joy Fowler is the author of six novels, _including The Jane Austen Book Club_ and _We Are All Completely Beside Ourselves_, and three short story collections. She has been the recipient of a PEN/Faulkner Award and short-listed for the Man Booker Prize.​


----------



## cougr (May 21, 2018)

Μας «άφησε» σε ηλικία 78 ετών ο Βασίλης Τριανταφυλλίδης (γνωστός και ως Χάρρυ Κλυνν).

http://www.protagon.gr


----------



## Marinos (Dec 28, 2018)

Ελισάβετ Α. Ζαχαριάδου (1931-2018)

Πέθανε προχτές, 26 Δεκέμβρη, η καθηγήτρια Ελισάβετ Ζαχαριάδου, διεθνούς φήμης ιστορικός και πρωτοπόρα της ελληνικής αλλά και διεθνούς οθωμανολογίας. Η Ελισάβετ Ζαχαριάδου σπούδασε στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και στο School of Oriental and African Studies στο Λονδίνο. Από το 1985 ως το 1998 εργάστηκε στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης και το 1987, μαζί με τον Βασίλη Δημητριάδη, δημιούργησε το Πρόγραμμα Τουρκικών Σπουδών στο ΙΜΣ/ΙΤΕ, στα πλαίσια του οποίου ξεκίνησε το πρώτο οργανωμένο Πρόγραμμα Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών στην Τουρκολογία στην Ελλάδα, σε συνεργασία με το Παν/μιο Κρήτης (1988) και την εξαιρετική επιτυχημένη σειρά τακτικών διεθνών συμποσίων Αλκυονίδες Ημέρες στην Κρήτη (1991). Το εξαιρετικά πλούσιο και διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένο έργο της καλύπτει την ύστερη Βυζαντινή και την πρώιμη οθωμανική περίοδο, εκτείνεται όμως και στην ιστορία των νησιών του Αιγαίου και ιδιαίτερα της Κρήτης μέχρι και τα τέλη του 17ου αιώνα. Η Ελισάβετ Ζαχαριάδου τιμήθηκε με πολλές διακρίσεις, καθώς ήταν επίτιμη διδάκτορας του Πανεπιστημίου της Άγκυρας, μέλος της Academia Europaea, ομότιμη καθηγήτρια του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης και επίτιμη ερευνήτρια του ΙΤΕ.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Zachariadou
http://www.biblionet.gr/author/21076/Ελισάβετ_Α._Ζαχαριάδου
http://www.historiography.gr/index.php/en/encounters-with-historians-5/ελισάβετ-ζαχαριάδου

Για όσους είχαμε την τύχη να τη γνωρίσουμε από κοντά, ήταν επίσης ένας υπέροχος άνθρωπος, με απίστευτη ζωντάνια, πάντα πρόθυμη να κουβεντιάσει οποιοδήποτε θέμα πάνω από ένα -ή παραπάνω- ποτήρια κρασί. Της χρωστάμε πάρα πολλά, και θα μας λείψει.


----------



## Costas (Dec 28, 2018)

Αιωνία αυτής η μνήμη.

Μια ερώτηση, μια και βρήκαμε τον παπά: η ονομασία Πασαλιμάνι στον Πειραιά έχει όντως σχέση με τον Καπουδάν Πασά; και έχει ιστορική βάση;

Κι ένα σχολιάκι: Romania and the Turks. Μεγάλο μπέρδεμα, αυτό το Romania, σε τίτλο βιβλίου...


----------



## Marinos (Dec 28, 2018)

Costas said:


> Αιωνία αυτής η μνήμη.
> 
> Μια ερώτηση, μια και βρήκαμε τον παπά: η ονομασία Πασαλιμάνι στον Πειραιά έχει όντως σχέση με τον Καπουδάν Πασά; και έχει ιστορική βάση;
> 
> Κι ένα σχολιάκι: Romania and the Turks. Μεγάλο μπέρδεμα, αυτό το Romania, σε τίτλο βιβλίου...



Δεν έχω ιδέα για το Πασαλιμάνι, δυστυχώς.
Η Romania, υποθέτω, έχει ακριβώς την έννοια της Ρωμανίας (αυτής που πάρθεν...).


----------



## Costas (Dec 28, 2018)

Ε, ναι, απλά, ο αμύητος θα σκεφτεί τη Ρουμανία...


----------



## Earion (Dec 29, 2018)

Δεν νομίζω πια στις μέρες μας να υπάρχει τέτοιος κίνδυνος. Όλο και κάπου έχουμε ακούσει κάποιον Πόντιο να μιλάει για Ρωμανία...


----------



## Costas (Dec 29, 2018)

Εντάξει, περί όνου σκιάς, αλλά δεν μπορούν να την πούνε, ξερωγώ, Romany? Εδώ ολόκληρους Τούρκους τους κάνανε Ottomans... :)


----------



## Earion (Dec 29, 2018)

Romany! Εδώ είναι που θα γίνει το μπέρδεμα. Romany σημαίνει το λαό ή τη γλώσσα των Ρομά!


----------



## Costas (Dec 30, 2018)

Αυτούς δεν τους λέμε gypsies? :twit:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 9, 2019)

Έφυγε χτες από τη ζωή ο καθηγητής κλασικής φιλολογίας, συγγραφέας και μεταφραστής Φάνης Κακριδής, γνωστός σε μένα τουλάχιστον από τη μετάφρασή του Αστερίκιος εν Ολυμπία. Ίσως να μην θεωρείται το σημαντικότερο έργο του, μάλλον όμως είναι το ψυχαγωγικότερο. Πώς γαρ ου;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2019)

*Πέθανε ο ιστορικός και συγγραφέας Σαράντος Ι. Καργάκος*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/1004664/a...-istorikos-kai-syggrafeas-sarantos-i-kargakos

Έφυγε σήμερα από την ζωή, σε ηλικία 82 ετών, ο μεγάλος ιστορικός, φιλόλογος και δοκιμιογράφος Σαράντος Ι. Καργάκος.

Ο Σαράντος Ι. Καργάκος γεννήθηκε το 1937 στο Γύθειο Λακωνίας. Στη διάρκεια του Εμφυλίου εγκαταστάθηκε στην Αθήνα. Σπούδασε, εργαζόμενος από μαθητής, Κλασσική Φιλολογία στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, όπου είχε εισαχθεί τρίτος χωρίς να του δοθεί υποτροφία. Πρωταγωνίστησε στο φοιτητικό κίνημα των ετών 1961-1963 και υπήρξε εισηγητής του 15% για την παιδεία. Εργάστηκε επί 35 έτη στα μεγαλύτερα ιδιωτικά εκπαιδευτήρια των Αθηνών και στους μεγαλύτερους φροντιστηριακούς οργανισμούς, στους οποίους πάντα ήταν ιδρυτικό μέλος («Ηράκλειτος», «Αριστοτέλης»).

Στις 19 Μαρτίου 1969 παραιτήθηκε από την ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση (Λύκειο Μπαρμπίκα), αρνούμενος να εκφωνήσει τον «προκατασκευασμένο» λόγο για την Εθνική Επέτειο. Δύο φορές το στρατιωτικό καθεστώς έβαλε λουκέτο στον φροντιστηριακό οργανισμό στον οποίο ήταν ιδρυτικό μέλος («Ηράκλειτος»). Επανήλθε για μερικά χρόνια στην ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση (Σχολή Ζηρίδη), χωρίς να ζητήσει «αναγνώριση» για τα έτη της αναγκαστικής απουσίας του, αλλά και πάλι παραιτήθηκε λόγω της κατιούσας πορείας πού έλαβε ἡ ελληνική παιδεία μετά τη μεταπολίτευση. Παρόλο που το στρατιωτικό καθεστώς τού είχε αρνηθεί έκδοση διαβατηρίου, ο Σ. Ι. Καργάκος δεν δίστασε μετά το 1991 να διδάξει στη Σχολή Πολέμου του Ελληνικού Ναυτικού, στη Σχολή Εθνικής Αμύνης (ΣΕΘΑ) και στη Διακλαδική Σχολή της Θεσσαλονίκης. Δεν βαρύνεται με καμιά επίσημη (κρατική) τιμητική διάκριση.

Από τα φοιτητικά χρόνια του άρχισε να αρθρογραφεί σε εφημερίδες και περιοδικά. Υπήρξε συνεργάτης των περιοδικών «Πανσπουδαστική», «Πολιτικά Θέματα», «Οικονομικός Ταχυδρόμος», «Πειραϊκή Εκκλησία», «Ερυθρός Σταυρός», «Κοινωνικές Τομές», «Ιχνευτής», «Ελλοπία», «Άρδην», «Εθνικές Επάλξεις» και «4 Τροχοί». Συνεργάστηκε με τα περιοδικά «Ευθύνη» και «Νέμεσις» και τις εφημερίδες «Εστία» και η «Σφήνα». Επί τετραετία υπήρξε αρθρογράφος και λογοτεχνικός κριτικός της εφημερίδας «Ελεύθερος Τύπος» και «Τύπος της Κυριακής».

Έχει δημοσιεύσει 75 βιβλία. Από αυτά ξεχωρίζουν οι γλωσσικές μελέτες «Ἀλαλία, ἤτοι τό σύγχρονο γλωσσικό μας πανόραμα» (Gutenberg 1986) και «Ἀλεξία, γλωσσικό δρᾶμα μέ πολλές πράξεις» (Gutenberg1993) και οι συλλογές δοκιμίων «Προβληματισμοί, ἕνας διάλογος μέ τούς νέους» (6 τόμοι, εκδ. Gutenberg).

Μεταξύ των ετών 1977-2000 κυκλοφόρησαν τα βιβλία του: «Ἡ πολιτιστική συνεισφορά τοῦ ἀρχαίου καί μεσαιωνικοῦ κόσμου» (2 τόμοι, εκδ. Gutenberg), «Ζαχαρίας Μπαρμπιτσιώτης, ὁ δάσκαλος τῆς κλεφτουριᾶς» (ἐκδ. Σιδέρη), «Συντακτικό τῆς Ἀρχαίας Ἑλληνικῆς» (συνεργασία Χρήστου Λεμπέση, εκδόσεις Πατάκη), «Λυκούργου, κατά Λεωκράτους Λόγος» (εκδ. Κάκτος), «Κινούμενη Ἄμμος» (κείμενα πολιτικά και κοινωνικά, εκδόσεις Αρμός), «Ἡ Στρατηγική τοῦ Λόγου» (εκδ. Gutenberg), η ιστορική μελέτη «Ἀλβανοί-‘Αρβανίτες-Ἕλληνες» (ἐκδ. Σιδέρη) καί ἡ ὀγκώδης μονογραφία «Ἀλεξανδρούπολη: μιά νέα πόλη μέ παλιά ἱστορία» (αὐτοέκδοση).

Μεταξύ των ετών 2000-2002 κυκλοφορήθηκαν: «Ἡ Ἱστορία τοῦ Ἑλληνικοῦ Κόσμου καί τοῦ Μείζονος χώρου» (Ελληνική καί Παγκόσμια Ιστορία σε δύο τόμους από τις εκδόσεις Gutenberg), η πολιτική μελέτη «Γιά μιά δημοκρατία ευθύνης» (εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη), «Παγκοσμιοποίηση: γιά ἕνα παγκόσμιο σύστημα ἀπολυταρχικῆς ἐξουσίας» (εκδόσεις Κάκτος), «Ὀλυμπία καί Ὀλυμπιακοί Ἀγώνες» (εκδ. Σιδέρη).

Το 2003 κυκλοφορήθηκαν δύο ακόμη έργα του: τα «Μικρά Γλωσσικά» (Αστρολάβος/Εὐθύνη) και «Ἡ πολιτική σκέψη τοῦ Παπαδιαμάντη» (Αρμός). Στις 2 Δεκεμβρίου 2004 κυκλοφορήθηκε ἡ τρίτομη «Ἱστορία τῶν Ἀρχαίων Ἀθηνῶν, ένα ογκώδες έργο 2.000 σελίδων (εκδόσεις Gutenberg). Ένα έργο μοναδικό στην ελληνική και διεθνή βιβλιογραφία, που εντός δεκάμηνου έκανε τρεις επανεκδόσεις.

Το 2006 κυκλοφόρησαν «Ἡ Ἱστορία τῆς Ἀρχαίας Σπάρτης» (εκδ. Gutenberg) και «Ἡ Ἑλληνικότητα τῆς Μακεδονίας» (εκδόσεις Γεωργιάδη). Το 2007 από τις εκδόσεις Ἰ. Σιδέρη εκδόθηκαν τα ακόλουθα έργα του Σ. Ι. Καργάκου: «Τό Βυζαντινό Ναυτικό» , «Ἡ ἱστορία ἀπό τἠ σκοπιά τῶν Τούρκων» και «Μεσόγειος: ἡ ὑγρή μοῖρα τῆς Ἑλλάδος καί τῆς Εὐρώπης», και από τις εκδόσεις Γεωργιάδη τα «Μαθήματα Νεώτερης Ἱστορίας (Τοῦρκοι καί Βυζάντιο – Τό Ὀθωμανικό imperium–Τουρκοκρατία» (τ. Α’).).

Το 2008 κυκλοφόρησαν τα ακόλουθα έργα του: «Τά Σατιρικά τοῦ Κώστα Καρυωτάκη» (εκδ. Ἁρμός), το ιστορικό και ταξιδιωτικό οδοιπορικό «Οἱ Πέρσες κι ἐμεῖς» (εκδ. Σιδέρη), η συλλογή δοκιμίων «Ἑλληνική Παιδεία. ἕνας νεκρός μέ… μέλλον!» (Αρμός).

Το 2009 κυκλοφορήθηκαν δύο ακόμη έργα του: «Λιβύη: ἀναζητώντας τό χαμένο “σίλφιο” στήν ἑλληνική Κυρήνη» (Ἰ. Σιδέρης) και «Κ.Π. Καβάφης: ἡ νεώτερη αἰγυπτιακή Σφίγγα» (Αρμός). Μεταξύ των ετών 2009-2010 ολοκληρώθηκε η εκτύπωση του δίτομου έργου «Ἡ Μικρασιατική Ἐκστρατεία - Ἀπό τό ἔπος στήν τραγωδία» (αυτοέκδοση).

Παρά τις δελεαστικές προτάσεις πού του έγιναν από πολιτικούς αρχηγούς να πολιτευθεί αρνήθηκε την «αρένα» της πολιτικής,

Ὁ κ. Σαράντος Ι. Καργάκος είχε νυμφευθεί την Ιωάννα Δ. Κώττα, δικηγόρο και εκπαιδευτικό, με την οποία απέκτησαν δύο τέκνα: τον Γιάννη και την Ρωξάνη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2019)

Με καθυστέρηση, από το μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου, έμαθα για τον θάνατο του *Πάνου Κουτρουμπούση* (1937-2019).

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2019/03/24/koutroumpousis/

Τον Πάνο είχα την τύχη να τον γνωρίσω από κοντά, στο Λονδίνο, όταν εργαζόταν για την Ελληνική Υπηρεσία του BBC. Μας πρόσφερε, σε προσεκτικές δόσεις, το καυστικό χιούμορ του, ενώ η κριτική του ματιά ήταν πάντα ένα χρήσιμο, συχνά ανατρεπτικό, αντίβαρο σε δικούς μου ανορθολογικούς ρομαντισμούς. Αν καταλήξει κάπου στο τωρινό του ταξίδι, ποιος ξέρει τι αναστάτωση θα τους προκαλέσει.


----------



## cougr (Apr 8, 2019)

Έφυγε από τη ζωή ο ποιητής και εμπνευστής της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Ποίησης, Μιχαήλ Μήτρας.

Book Bar


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2019)

Ο ένας μπιμπισικός μετά τον άλλο, από μια ωραία φουρνιά. Ο Μιχάλης ήταν ψυχούλα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2019)

Από την αγγλική σελίδα της Wikipedia για τον Αντρέα Καμιλέρι (1925-2019):

On his website, Camilleri refers to the engaging and multi-faceted character of Montalbano as a "serial killer of characters," meaning that he has developed a life of his own and demands great attention from his author, to the demise of other potential books and different personages. Camilleri added that he writes a Montalbano novel every so often just so that the character will be appeased and allow him to work on other stories. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrea_Camilleri


----------



## cougr (Aug 1, 2019)

Χριστόφορος Λιοντάκης (1945–2019)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 22, 2020)

Mια από τις σημαντικότερες σύγχρονες ποιήτριες, ευαίσθητη και ερωτική φωνή, η Κατερίνα Αγγελάκη-Ρουκ έφυγε από τη ζωή σε ηλικία 81 ετών εχθές, 21 Ιανουαρίου 2020.

Πέντε ποιήματα της Κατερίνας Αγγελάκη-Ρουκ

"Χώμα, αέρα, ρίζες κρατάω∙
να φεύγουν τα περιττά λέω
να μπω στον ουρανό τού τίποτα
με ελάχιστα."


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2020)

...
“He was far more than one of the funniest writer-performers of his generation, he was the complete Renaissance comedian – writer, director, presenter, historian, brilliant children’s author, and the warmest, most wonderful company you could wish to have.”






So long, and thanks for all the laughs.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2020)

*In 1976, philosopher Roland Barthes hailed Bretécher as the “best sociologist of the year”, a term she laughed off at the time.*

Claire Bretécher, one of the most celebrated French cartoonists of recent decades and the first woman to achieve significant prominence in the genre in France, has died aged 79.

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2...onist-claire-bretecher-dies-aged-79-agrippine

https://information.tv5monde.com/video/bande-dessinee-claire-bretecher-est-morte


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2020)

*Έφυγε από τη ζωή ο εκδότης Σάμης Γαβριηλίδης*

Εδώ μια πολύ πρόσφατη συνέντευξή του στην Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών:

https://www.efsyn.gr/nisides/228378_thymomaste-den-hrisimopoioyme-olokaytoma


----------



## Zazula (Feb 18, 2020)

Γιώργος Μπαλάνος
https://www.voria.gr/article/efige-apo-ti-zoi-o-singrafeas-ke-metafrastis-giorgos-mpalanos


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2020)

Κική Δημουλά
https://www.athensvoice.gr/culture/624278_pethane-i-kiki-dimoyla


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2020)

Άλκη Ζέη
https://www.skai.gr/news/greece/pethane-i-alki-zei


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 28, 2020)

Με πρόλαβες. Πολύ θανατικό έπεσε. Όπως είπε και μια φίλη:

Ευ-πο γιατί ήταν πλήρης ημερών και εμπειριών, Λυ-πο γιατί έφυγε άλλο ένα ορόσημο της παιδικής μας ηλικίας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2020)

Κατευόδιο στον Αλμπέρ Ουντερζό, συνδημιουργό του Αστερίξ.

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-52016721


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2020)

Έφυγε από τη ζωή ο Περικλής Κοροβέσης (1941-2020).
http://www.biblionet.gr/author/1073/Κοροβέσης,_Περικλής,_1941-

Μια πρόσφατη συνέντευξή του:

https://www.andro.gr/zoi/periklis-korovesis-the-meaning-of-life/


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2020)

...
Η Συνέλευση Των Ζώων (1983)






Μουσικό παραμύθι του Γιώργου Κουρουπού σε κείμενο Περικλή Κοροβέση
Τραγουδά ο Γιώργος Σακκάς
Σχέδια: Σπύρος Ορνεράκης


----------



## Marinos (May 25, 2020)

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι ξέρατε τον Κυριάκο Ντελόπουλο που πέθανε σήμερα. Εγώ τον ήξερα καταρχάς από ένα παιδικό βιβλίο για τη βιβλιοθηκονομία (σύμφωνα με το οποίο είχα οργανώσει, μαθητής γυμνασίου ή λυκείου, τη βιβλιοθήκη μου με το σύστημα Ντιούι) και κατόπιν από το απολαυστικό "Ο Άκης και οι άλλοι", μυθιστόρημα τύπου "μικρού Νικόλα". Τα τελευταία χρόνια τον ξανασυνάντησα ως επιμελητή παιδικής λογοτεχνίας, όταν βρήκα ξεχασμένη σε ένα βιβλιοπωλείο την "Αγέσα" (She) του Ράιντερ Χάγκαρντ.
Περισσότερα στο σάιτ του: http://www.delopouloskyr.gr/index.html


----------



## Earion (May 26, 2020)

Πολυγραφότατος και πολυδιάστατος. Αν ήταν να συγκρατήσει κανείς κάτι ελάχιστο από τη συμβολή του, θα πρότεινα την επιμελή αποδελτίωση των ψευδωνύμων των Ελλήνων συγγραφέων (Νεοελληνικά φιλολογικά ψευδώνυμα).


----------



## anepipsogos (May 26, 2020)

Προσυπογράφω: εργατικός, επιμελής, ταλαντούχος. Με ό,τι ασχολήθηκε συνεισέφερε.

ΥΓ: Έχω και προσωπικότερους λόγους να μην τον ξεχνάω: χωρίς καθόλου να γνωριζόμαστε, εισέπραξα επαινετική βιβλιοκρισία εκ μέρους του για την πρώτη δουλειά μου


----------



## anepipsogos (May 26, 2020)

Εδώ σημερινό ενδιαφέρον κείμενο του Φώντα Τρούσα για τον Ντελόπουλο:

https://www.lifo.gr/articles/book_a...-ksexoristi-periptosi-ton-ellinikon-grammaton


----------



## Marinos (May 27, 2020)

Και εδώ του Παντελή Μπουκάλα:
https://www.kathimerini.gr/1080135/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/kyriakos-ntelopoylos


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2020)

*Quino *(Joaquín Salvador Lavado, 17 July 1932 - 30 September 2020, Argentina)


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2020)

Πέθανε σε ηλικία 89 ετών ο Ντέιβιντ Τζον Μουρ Κόρνγουελ, πιο γνωστός με το λογοτεχνικό του ψευδώνυμο Τζον λε Καρέ.









John le Carré: Espionage writer dies aged 89


The renowned Cold War novelist, author of Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy, died following a short illness.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Marinos (Dec 14, 2020)

Μέγιστος!


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2020)

Στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορεί η μετάφραση από μια ενδιαφέρουσα αυτοβιογραφική αφήγηση. Επειδή η μετάφραση περιέχει και κάτι που δεν μου καθόταν καλά («Έγραψα τα πρώτα μου τρία βιβλία όσο ήμουν στοιχειό· τα υπόλοιπα δεκαεπτά όταν πια ελευθερώθηκα.») αναζήτησα το πρωτότυπο, το οποίο ανακάλυψα στο βιβλίο _Conversations with John le Carré_ (2004). Πρόκειται για κείμενο του 1996 το οποίο απευθυνόταν στο προσωπικό των εκδόσεων Knopf που θα αναλάμβαναν την προώθηση του νέου του βιβλίου _The Tailor of Panama_. (Διόρθωσα και τρία λάθη στο αγγλικό.)

Let me tell you a few things about myself. Not much, but enough. In the old days it was convenient to bill me as a spy turned writer. I was nothing of the kind. I am a writer who, when I was very young, spent a few ineffectual but extremely formative years in British Intelligence.​​I never knew my mother till I was twenty-one. I act like a gent but I am wonderfully badly born. My father was a confidence trickster and a gaol bird. Read A Perfect Spy.​​I hate the telephone. I can’t type. Like the tailor in my new novel, I ply my trade by hand. I live on a Cornish cliff and hate cities. Three days and nights in a city are about my maximum. I don’t see many people. I write and walk and swim and drink.​​Apart from spying, I have in my time sold bathtowels, got divorced, washed elephants, run away from school, decimated a flock of Welsh sheep with a twenty-five-pound shell because I was too stupid to understand the gunnery officer’s instructions, taught the sons of the rich at Eton College, and backward children in a special school.​​I have four sons and ten grandchildren. It is well over thirty years since I hung up my cloak and dagger. I wrote my first three books while I was a spook, I wrote the next thirteen after I was at large.​​If I had gone to sea instead of going to the spies, I would have written about the sea. Joseph Conrad did that, and used the seafaring life superbly as his theatre of man’s striving, with its own laws and language and morality, its own cruelties and rewards and glimpses of the infinite.​​Sometimes Conrad used the sea to scare the pants off us. Sometimes to tell us a love story. Or a comedy.​​And as a cat may look at a king, I look to Conrad for that example— except that, by an accident of life, the mast that I served before was the secret one. Spying—not the sea—became my element.​​And when a writer has found his element, there is no limit to the stories he can tell, except that limit imposed by his own creative talent.​​I wonder how Joseph Conrad would have fared on the _Today _show:​​• “Joe, is the Polish Navy today superior to the American Navy?”​• “Joe, what are your views, please, on same-sex relationships below decks?”​• “Joe, how do you regard the expansion of the motorised yacht industry as applied to your writings?”​​A good writer is an expert on nothing except himself. And on that subject, if he is wise, he holds his tongue. Some of you may wonder why I am reluctant to submit to interviews on television and radio and in the press.​​The answer is that _nothing _I write is authentic. It is the stuff of dreams, not reality. Yet I am treated by the media as though I wrote espionage handbooks. I am regarded as a sage on every spy case from the double-agent Judas to your wretched Mr. Aldrich Ames. (Note: A CIA official who was a Soviet mole; he was arrested in 1994.)​​And to a point I am flattered that my fabulations are taken so seriously. Yet I also despise myself in the fake role of guru, since it bears no relation to who I am or what I do. Artists, in my experience, have very little centre. They fake. They are not the real thing. They are spies. I am no exception.​​[… Details about _The Tailor of Panama_]​​Do you know something? It’s August 12th. Today, thirty-five years ago, the Berlin Wall went up. I was there. The British Prime Minister Harold Macmillan received the news on a Scottish grouse moor because August 12th is by tradition the first day of grouse shooting. He told the journalists it was all got up by the press and went on shooting grouse. And I hurried home and wrote _The Spy Who Came in From the Cold_.​​I did a lot of hard labour after that and life wasn’t always easy and the books weren’t all perfect. But I also had a lot of fun.​​And I hope that you can share, with the publication of this book, some of the fun I had in the writing of it, and some of the affection I feel for the characters.​


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2020)

_I wrote my first three books while I was a *spook*, I wrote the next thirteen after I was at large._
Δηλαδή περίπτωση κοιτάζουμε και τις άλλες σημασίες. Υποθέτω το σήριαλ Spooks δεν παίχτηκε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 14, 2020)

nickel said:


> Στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορεί η μετάφραση από μια ενδιαφέρουσα αυτοβιογραφική αφήγηση. Επειδή η μετάφραση περιέχει και κάτι που δεν μου καθόταν καλά («Έγραψα τα πρώτα μου τρία βιβλία όσο ήμουν στοιχειό· τα υπόλοιπα δεκαεπτά όταν πια ελευθερώθηκα.») αναζήτησα το πρωτότυπο, το οποίο ανακάλυψα στο βιβλίο _Conversations with John le Carré_ (2004). Πρόκειται για κείμενο του 1996 το οποίο απευθυνόταν στο προσωπικό των εκδόσεων Knopf που θα αναλάμβαναν την προώθηση του νέου του βιβλίου _The Tailor of Panama_. (Διόρθωσα και τρία λάθη στο αγγλικό.)
> 
> Let me tell you a few things about myself. Not much, but enough. In the old days it was convenient to bill me as a spy turned writer. I was nothing of the kind. I am a writer who, when I was very young, spent a few ineffectual but extremely formative years in British Intelligence.​​I never knew my mother till I was twenty-one. I act like a gent but I am wonderfully badly born. My father was a confidence trickster and a gaol bird. Read A Perfect Spy.​​I hate the telephone. I can’t type. Like the tailor in my new novel, I ply my trade by hand. I live on a Cornish cliff and hate cities. Three days and nights in a city are about my maximum. I don’t see many people. I write and walk and swim and drink.​​Apart from spying, I have in my time sold bathtowels, got divorced, washed elephants, run away from school, decimated a flock of Welsh sheep with a twenty-five-pound shell because I was too stupid to understand the gunnery officer’s instructions, taught the sons of the rich at Eton College, and backward children in a special school.​​I have four sons and ten grandchildren. It is well over thirty years since I hung up my cloak and dagger. I wrote my first three books while I was a spook, I wrote the next thirteen after I was at large.​​If I had gone to sea instead of going to the spies, I would have written about the sea. Joseph Conrad did that, and used the seafaring life superbly as his theatre of man’s striving, with its own laws and language and morality, its own cruelties and rewards and glimpses of the infinite.​​Sometimes Conrad used the sea to scare the pants off us. Sometimes to tell us a love story. Or a comedy.​​And as a cat may look at a king, I look to Conrad for that example— except that, by an accident of life, the mast that I served before was the secret one. Spying—not the sea—became my element.​​And when a writer has found his element, there is no limit to the stories he can tell, except that limit imposed by his own creative talent.​​I wonder how Joseph Conrad would have fared on the _Today _show:​​• “Joe, is the Polish Navy today superior to the American Navy?”​• “Joe, what are your views, please, on same-sex relationships below decks?”​• “Joe, how do you regard the expansion of the motorised yacht industry as applied to your writings?”​​A good writer is an expert on nothing except himself. And on that subject, if he is wise, he holds his tongue. Some of you may wonder why I am reluctant to submit to interviews on television and radio and in the press.​​The answer is that _nothing _I write is authentic. It is the stuff of dreams, not reality. Yet I am treated by the media as though I wrote espionage handbooks. I am regarded as a sage on every spy case from the double-agent Judas to your wretched Mr. Aldrich Ames. (Note: A CIA official who was a Soviet mole; he was arrested in 1994.)​​And to a point I am flattered that my fabulations are taken so seriously. Yet I also despise myself in the fake role of guru, since it bears no relation to who I am or what I do. Artists, in my experience, have very little centre. They fake. They are not the real thing. They are spies. I am no exception.​​[… Details about _The Tailor of Panama_]​​Do you know something? It’s August 12th. Today, thirty-five years ago, the Berlin Wall went up. I was there. The British Prime Minister Harold Macmillan received the news on a Scottish grouse moor because August 12th is by tradition the first day of grouse shooting. He told the journalists it was all got up by the press and went on shooting grouse. And I hurried home and wrote _The Spy Who Came in From the Cold_.​​I did a lot of hard labour after that and life wasn’t always easy and the books weren’t all perfect. But I also had a lot of fun.​​And I hope that you can share, with the publication of this book, some of the fun I had in the writing of it, and some of the affection I feel for the characters.​


"as a cat may look at a king" - κορυφαίο!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 17, 2020)

SBE said:


> _I wrote my first three books while I was a *spook*, I wrote the next thirteen after I was at large._
> Δηλαδή περίπτωση κοιτάζουμε και τις άλλες σημασίες. Υποθέτω το σήριαλ Spooks δεν παίχτηκε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.


Παίχτηκε και μάλιστα έχω δει κάποια επεισόδια, οπότε το δικό μου μυαλό πήγε αμέσως εκεί (αν και δεν είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ πριν να μεταφράσω το _spook_).


----------



## sarant (Jan 13, 2021)

Πέθανε ο συγγραφέας Βασίλης Αλεξάκης (1943-2021), που έχει μια πολύ ιδιαίτερη θέση στη γραμματεία μας διότι από ένα σημείο και μετά έγραφε τα βιβλία του άλλοτε στα γαλλικά και άλλοτε στα ελληνικά (ανάλογα με τους ήρωες, όπως έχει πει) και στη συνέχεια τα ξανάγραφε στην άλλη γλώσσα. Τα μετέφραζε, αλλά επειδή, όπως έχει πει, η μετάφραση είναι "μια πολύ αυστηρή ανάγνωση", ξαναγράφοντας το κάθε βιβλίο το βελτίωνε. 

Επιπλέον, στα περισσότερα βιβλία της ωριμότητάς του παίζουν κεντρικό ρόλο η γλώσσα, οι γλωσσικές αναζητήσεις και οι γλωσσικές συζητήσεις, ακόμα και ετυμολογικές ή συγκριτικές πληροφορίες. 









Πέθανε ο συγγραφέας Βασίλης Αλεξάκης


Σε ηλικία 77 ετών έφυγε σήμερα από τη ζωή ο γνωστός συγγραφέας Βασίλης Αλεξάκης




left.gr


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2021)

sarant said:


> Τα μετέφραζε, αλλά επειδή, όπως έχει πει, η μετάφραση είναι "μια πολύ αυστηρή ανάγνωση", ξαναγράφοντας το κάθε βιβλίο το βελτίωνε.


Έχω φανταστεί αυτη τη διαδικασία να γίνεται αενάως ανάμεσα στις δύο γλώσσες. Ευτυχώς, η μετάφραση είναι και τρόπος βιοπορισμού, οπότε δεν αφήνουμε το καλύτερο να γίνεται εχθρός του καλού. (Με τη σημασία που καταλαβαίνετε ότι θέλω να αξιοποιήσω.)


----------



## cougr (Apr 21, 2021)

Πέθανε, σε ηλικία 73 ετών, ο θρυλικός συνθέτης, στιχουργός, παραγωγός δίσκων και θεατρικός συγγραφέας, Τζιμ Στάινμαν.

A Toast To Jim Steinman (Rolling Stone)


----------



## cougr (May 5, 2021)

Απεβίωσαν προ ημερών οι ποιητές:

Μιχάλης Πασιαρδής
Κώστας Γ. Παπαγεωργίου 

και η πολυγραφότατη αυστραλή συγγραφέας Valerie Parv


----------



## cougr (Jun 18, 2021)

Xu Yuanchong, China's most renowned master translator, died in Beijing at the age of 100



https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202106/1226390.shtml#:~:text=Distinguished%20Chinese%20translator%20Xu%20Yuanchong,English%20and%20French%20literary%20works.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2021)

Έχω, βέβαια, συγκλονιστεί από τις (γνωστές και άγνωστες) λεπτομέρειες του θανάτου του Ιωάννη Καζάζη...

Με βαθιά λύπη ανακοινώνουμε σήμερα το θάνατο του Προέδρου και Γενικού Διευθυντή του Κέντρου Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, Ι.Ν. Καζάζη. Ο Ι.Ν. Καζάζης, μετά από λαμπρές σπουδές στις ΗΠΑ, υπήρξε καθηγητής κλασικής φιλολογίας στο Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της επιστημονικής του δραστηριότητας το αφιέρωσε στο Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, στο οποίο υπήρξε μέλος του Δ.Σ. από την ίδρυσή του (1994) και στη συνέχεια Πρόεδρός του μέχρι και σήμερα. Παράλληλα, υπήρξε διευθυντής του Τμήματος Λεξικογραφίας από το 1994 μέχρι τώρα.
Η συνεισφορά του Ι.Ν. Καζάζη υπήρξε καθοριστική στη διαμόρφωση της φυσιογνωμίας του Κέντρου Ελληνικής Γλώσσας. Προώθησε με θέρμη την αξιοποίηση των ψηφιακών μέσων στη χρήση και διδασκαλία της ελληνικής γλώσσας, με αποτέλεσμα σήμερα τα ψηφιακά περιβάλλοντα του ΚΕΓ να αποτελούν αξιόπιστους πόρους αναφοράς για κάθε χρήστη της ελληνικής εντός και εκτός Ελλάδος. Υποστήριξε τη διάδοση της ελληνικής εκτός Ελλάδος και εργάστηκε ακατάπαυστα για την καθιέρωση της πιστοποίησης της ελληνομάθειας, στις διαδικασίες της οποίας συμμετέχουν χιλιάδες νέοι και ενήλικες από την Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό. Υποστήριξε τη διδασκαλία της ελληνικής γλώσσας στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό και συμμετείχε προσωπικά σε όλα τα σχετικά έργα που καθιέρωσαν το ΚΕΓ ως θεσμό με σημαντικό έργο στη γλωσσική εκπαίδευση. Συνέχισε και επέβλεψε το λεξικό της Μεσαιωνικής Ελληνικής Δημώδους Γραμματείας 1100-1669 του αείμνηστου καθηγητή Ε. Κριαρά, η ολοκλήρωση του οποίου βρίσκεται στην τελική του φάση. Αγαπούσε πάρα πολύ την Κύπρο και είχε πάντα αγαστή συνεργασία με την πολιτική ηγεσία του Υπουργείου Παιδείας της Κύπρου.
Πέρα από την επιστημονική του σφραγίδα, ο Ι.Ν. Καζάζης κατάφερε να δημιουργήσει ένα υγιές οικονομικά Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, σε μια περίοδο που οι θεσμοί που ασχολούνται με τις ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες σπάνια επιβιώνουν.
Η διοίκηση του ΚΕΓ και οι εργαζόμενοι είναι συντετριμμένοι από τον πρόωρο χαμό του και εκφράζουν τα βαθιά τους συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του.



__ https://www.facebook.com/greeklanguagecentre/posts/1409705406057143


----------



## Earion (Aug 9, 2021)

Έφυγε από τη ζωή στις 26 Ιουλίου ένας από τους σημαντικότερους Νεοέλληνες ποιητές, που δυστυχώς δεν είχε την ευρύτερη αναγνώριση που του άξιζε: ο Νίκος Φωκάς (1927-2021).
Ειπώθηκε γι' αυτόν, πολύ σωστά, ότι ήταν μια *ύπαρξη εντατική αλλά όχι θορυβώδης*.
Είχε μεταφράσει Μπωντλαίρ και Ρόμπερτ Φροστ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2021)

Χτες το πληροφορήθηκα κι εγώ από κοινό φίλο.









Νίκος Φωκάς (1927-2021) – Εις μνήμην


Αντί άλλης νεκρολογίας, για να τιμήσει τη μνήμη του σπουδαίου ποιητή το Νέο Πλανόδιον αναδημοσιεύει εδώ ένα παλαιότερο δοκίμιο του Κώστα Κουτσουρέλη για το έργο του. ~.~ Επτά αποσπάσματα γι…




neoplanodion.gr


----------



## sarant (Dec 15, 2021)

Η Ροζίτα Σώκου, που έφυγε χτες από τη ζωή λίγο πριν φτάσει τα εκατό χρόνια, ήταν και εξαιρετική μεταφράστρια -σε άλλο νήμα μπορείτε να δείτε δείγματα από τη δουλειά της στην Κυβεριάδα του Στανισλάφ Λεμ. Αξίζει να διαβαστεί το δίτομο αυτοβιογραφικό της, ο Αιώνας της Ροζίτας. 

lifo.gr/prosopa/apolies/rozita-sokoy-1923-2021-i-shedon-mythistorimatiki-kai-polykymanti-zoi-tis


----------



## Earion (Dec 16, 2021)

Πολύ πρόχειρα ανακαλώ στη μνήμη ότι έχει μεταφράσει Άλντους Χάξλεϋ, Ισαάκ Ασίμοφ, Ρόμπερτ Χενλάιν, Στάνισλαφ Λεμ, σενάρια του Μπέργκμαν...

Συλλυπητήρια στην κόρη της, Ιρένε Μαραντέι, επίσης μεταφράστρια (που είναι και μέλος της Λεξιλογίας).


----------



## Marinos (Dec 16, 2021)

Ας βάλουμε κι εδώ ένα δείγμα από τη δουλειά της στον Λεμ, που είχε ποστάρει η Αόρατη Μελάνη: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/Οι-μεταφράσεις-που-αγαπήσαμε.7369/#post-84457


----------



## cougr (Dec 23, 2021)

Joan Didion 








Joan Didion, American journalist and author, dies at age 87


The unsparing observer of US culture, politics and public life won huge acclaim for her memoir The Year of Magical Thinking




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Earion (Feb 7, 2022)

*Μαριανίνα Κριεζή (1947-2022)*

Σ’ αυτή τη χώρα που ευτύχησε να ιδεί υψηλή ποίηση να τραγουδιέται σαν λαϊκό τραγούδι, αλλά και το ανάποδο: μορφές της ποίησης μεγάλες (ένας Ελύτης, και περισσότερο ένας Γκάτσος) να μη θεωρούν ανάξιό τους να πλέκουν στίχους για τραγούδια, σ’ αυτήν εδώ τη χώρα ολοκλήρωσε την ύπαρξή της στιχοπλέκοντας η Μαριανίνα Κριεζή που μας άφησε χτες. Η Μαριανίνα Κριεζή —πρέπει να το πω όσο πιο καταφατικά γίνεται— ήταν η ίδια η έκφραση της πρωτοπορίας. Ανανέωσε τη νεοελληνική στιχουργική γυρίζοντας το μέσα έξω: δίνοντας πρωτοκαθεδρία στην τρυφερότητα, στον κραδασμό των συναισθημάτων, στην πτήση των ονείρων, κι αφήνοντας εκτός τη σοβαρότητα (λέγε σοβαροφάνεια) της υψωμένης γροθιάς των χρόνων της Μεταπολίτευσης. Η γενιά μου αναζήτησε στη Μαριανίνα τη φρεσκάδα του νυχτερινού παραθαλάσσιου αέρα, τη σιωπηρή συνεννόηση των βλεμμάτων, την ομολογία πίστης στη δύναμη των νιάτων, την ανομολόγητα λυτρωτική μελαγχολία και την ευγνωμοσύνη για την επιφοίτηση του έρωτα. Στην αμμουδιά, στο μπαρ, σε θέατρα και αμφιθέατρα, όσοι γνωρίσανε και βίωσαν, σαν κι εμένα, την έκρηξη του πάθους και την αισθητική της χατζιδακικής γενιάς, της γενιάς του Τρίτου Προγράμματος, ξέρουν πως έχουν ζήσει —έστω και λίγο— σε κάποιαν άλλη ευλογημένη διάσταση.

Αποχαιρετώ τη Μαριανίνα Κριεζή με δυο επισημάνσεις-αναμνήσεις, από αυτές που θυμούνται οι παλαιοί και δεν έχουν (ίσως) μάθει οι νέοι.

Επισήμανση πρώτη: Η Λιλιπούπολη. Τα μέσα ενημέρωσης όλες αυτές τις μέρες βρίσκουν πιο εύκολο να παρουσιάσουν τη Μαριανίνα Κριεζή με μια κουβέντα: «Ήταν η στιχουργός της Λιλιπούπολης. Εκπομπής για παιδιά». Και ξεγυμνώνουν έτσι την αμάθειά τους. Παιδική εκπομπή η Λιλιπούπολη; Τόσα ξέρουν τόσα λένε. «Η Λιλιπούπολη ήταν ένα άλλοθι. Τίποτε περισσότερο. Τα περισσότερα τραγούδια –και απολύτως κανένα κείμενο από αυτά που περιείχε– δεν ήταν για παιδιά», διευκρίνισε η Μαριανίνα Κριεζή σε μια συνέντευξη από το 2011. Και οι γνώστες υπομειδιούν. Ποιος θυμάται τις δύο τελευταίες εκπομπές της Λιλιπούπολης, προτού απαγορευτεί ως «επικίνδυνη» —με παρέμβαση του Προέδρου της Βουλής, παρακαλώ, Αθανασίου Τσαλδάρη; Τις θυμάμαι εγώ: Στην προτελευταία οι κάτοικοι της Λιλιπούπολης εξεγείρονται γιατί ο Πρίγκιπας προσπαθεί να τους επιβάλει κανόνες στην κυκλοφορία. «Δεν θέλουμε νόμους στην κυκλοφορία!» φωνάζουν. Και στην τελευταία και φαρμακερή, οι Λιλιπουπολίτες διαδηλώνουν: «Δεν θέλουμε νόμους καθόλου! Κάτω οι νόμοι!»

Επισήμανση δεύτερη: Οι επιτυχίες της. Πολλές και με πολλούς και σημαντικούς συνεργάτες. Τα μέσα ενημέρωσης θα σταθούν σε αυτές. Τι Αρλέτα, τι Λάκης με τα Ψηλά Ρεβέρ, τι «Σερενάτα», τι «Μπατίντα ντε κόκο» … Εγώ ξεχωρίζω «Τα ήσυχα βράδια»…

Αλλά η μέγιστη κατ’ εμέ καλλιτεχνική συμβολή της, και δυστυχώς αμφίβολη εμπορικά, ήταν το _Σαμποτάζ_, με μουσική της Λένας Πλάτωνος. Δίσκος σταθμός, δίσκος από τους πιο επιδραστικούς και από τους πιο παραγνωρισμένους. Θα τολμούσα να τον συγκρίνω ως προς την επιδραστικότητα με ένα Σάρτζεντ Πέπερς. Το συνθετικό δαιμόνιο της Λένας Πλάτωνος στην καλύτερή του στιγμή και η Μαριανίνα Κριεζή να υψιπετεί.

Νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει πιο ταιριαστό κατευόδιο για τη Μαριανίνα Κριεζή παρά να τη συνοδέψουμε στο αεροδρόμιο, να την αφήσουμε να πάρει την πτήση 201 για Βουδαπέστη. Στο καλό, Μαριανίνα. Αντί μαντίλι αποχαιρετισμού σου τραγουδάμε: «Δεν είναι ο κόσμος πουθενά πιο τρυφερός απ’ το δικό σου ροζ».


----------



## Marinos (Feb 7, 2022)

Μπράβο, Earion.


----------



## Earion (Feb 7, 2022)

Σας ευχαριστώ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2022)

*Edmund Leroy* "*Mike*" *Keeley* (February 5, 1928 - February 23, 2022)




__ https://www.facebook.com/kingschs/posts/5106955606029662





For Ammonis, Who Died at 29, in 610

Raphael, they’re asking you to write a few lines
as an epitaph for the poet Ammonis:
something very tasteful and polished. You can do it,
you’re the one to write something suitable
for the poet Ammonis, our Ammonis.

Of course you’ll speak about his poems—
but say something too about his beauty,
about his subtle beauty that we loved.

Your Greek is always elegant and musical.
But we want all your craftsmanship now.
Our sorrow and our love move into a foreign language.
Pour your Egyptian feeling into the Greek you use.

Raphael, your verses, you know, should be written
so they contain something of our life within them,
so the rhythm, so every phrase clearly shows
that an Alexandrian is writing about an Alexandrian.

Reprinted from C.P. CAVAFY: Collected Poems Revised Edition, translated by Edmund Keeley and Philip Sherrard, edited by George Savidis. Translation copyright © 1975, 1992 by Edmund Keeley and Philip Sherrard. Princeton University Press.
https://www.onassis.org/initiatives/cavafy-archive/the-canon/for-ammonis-who-died-at-29-in-610


----------



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2022)

Πέθανε ο λογοτέχνης και ζωγράφος Αλέξανδρος Ίσαρης σε ηλικία 81 ετών


----------



## cougr (Apr 22, 2022)

Πέθανε χθες, Μεγάλη Πέμπτη, σε ηλικία 92 ετών ο σπουδαίος σκηνοθέτης, συγγραφέας, ποιητής, μεταφραστής και αρθογράφος Ροβήρος Μανθούλης.

*An interview with Greek filmmaker, writer and poet Robert (Roviros) Manthoulis "Do not insult your fate"








An Interview with Greek filmmaker, writer and poet Robert (Roviros) Manthoulis: “Do not insult your…


“I realized that the real story of the blues is life experiences. In other words you have to give life to the words and to the feeling…




medium.com




*


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2022)

*Peter Mackridge (1946-2022)*
Έμαθα πριν από λίγο ότι πέθανε ο σπουδαίος ελληνιστής Πίτερ Μάκριτζ. Τον είχα γνωρίσει πριν πολλά χρόνια, όταν ήμασταν νέοι κι οι δύο. Εκείνος δίδασκε Νεοελληνική Φιλολογία στο King’s College κι εγώ πηγαινοερχόμουν στο απέναντι κτίριο. Απολάμβανα τα τέλεια ελληνικά του με το υπόστρωμα της αγγλικής προφοράς. Αργότερα το βιβλίο του _The Modern Greek Language_ έγινε ευαγγέλιό μου, τόσο στην αγγλική έκδοση όσο και στη ελληνική μετάφραση. Σπουδαία είναι και τα άλλα του βιβλία, όπως οι γραμματικές που έγραψε με τον Holton και την Φιλιππάκη, ή το _Language and National Identity in Greece 1766-1976_. Τον περασμένο Μάρτη έγινε και επίσημα Έλληνας πολίτης. Θα τον θυμάμαι με αγάπη και θαυμασμό.






Mackridge, Peter | Εκδόσεις Πατάκη







www.patakis.gr


----------



## Marinos (Jun 17, 2022)

Παλεύοντας με τον καρκίνο και ξέροντας ότι δεν πάει καλά, τον τελευταίο καιρό δημοσίευε συνεχώς υλικό στο Academia.edu. Αν ενδιαφέρεστε ειδικά για φαναριώτικη γλώσσα και λογοτεχνία, δείτε τη σελίδα του: https://oxford.academia.edu/PeterMackridge


----------



## Earion (Jun 27, 2022)

Επιτρέψτε μου να αποχαιρετήσω δύο μορφές που αποχώρησαν από τη ζωή:

τον *Κωνσταντίνο Τζούμα* (1944-2022), άνθρωπο του θεάτρου, ή να πω καλύτερα του θεάματος, διότι ο αποθανών εκτός από δαιμονική ευφυΐα διέθετε και αμέτρητο ταλέντο στη σκηνοθεσία και παρουσίαση του εαυτού του ως δημόσιας φιγούρας. Ο πνευματικός αυτός απόγονος του Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ, ο αισθητιστής δανδής, ο καλύτερος ατακαδόρος της εποχής του, ο arbiter elegantiae μιας γενιάς, δοκίμασε να διατυπώσει και γραπτά τον αποφθεγματικό του λόγο, και μάλιστα δημιούργησε μια νέα λέξη ως λεξιπλάστης, για να περιγράψει τον εαυτό του και την παρουσία του στον κόσμο αυτό, που είναι (όπως ξέρουμε) ολόκληρος μια σκηνή: *πανωλεθρίαμβος*.







και τη *Βάσω Αλαγιάννη*, στιχουργό, εργάτρια του λόγου όχι προβεβλημένη, που μας έδωσε τραγούδια αληθινά διαμάντια όπως το _Απόψε σιωπηλοί_:











Κι ακόμα *κάτι *στη μνήμη της.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 3, 2022)

Κατά κάποιο τρόπο, εργάτης του λόγου...
*Πίτερ Μπρουκ (1925 -2022), ο τελευταίος μεγάλος δάσκαλος του Θεάτρου*​


----------



## cougr (Sep 21, 2022)

Πέθανε σε ηλικία 80 ετών ο σημαντικός θεατρικός συγγραφέας και πεζογράφος *Μάριος Ποντίκας*.









Μάριος Ποντίκας: Πέθανε ο θεατρικός συγγραφέας και πεζογράφος


Από τους κορυφαίους του μεταπολιτευτικού «ρεαλιστικού νεοελληνικού θεάτρου», με επιτυχίες που άφησαν εποχή, ο Μάριος Ποντίκας έγραψε διαχρονικά και επίκαιρα κείμενα.




www.kathimerini.gr


----------



## cougr (Dec 6, 2022)

*Αντιγόνη Κεφαλά (28/5/35 - 3/12/22)*








"Έφυγε" και η Αντιγόνη Κεφαλά


Άσχημα τα νέα, μιας και ο χρόνος που σε λίγο φεύγει μας αφήνει όχι μόνο ευχάριστα αλλά και δυσάρεστα νέα. Μόλις την προηγούμενη βδομάδα γράψαμε για την απονομή ενός από …




neoskosmos.com


----------

